# IUI Girls TTC Part 206



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

Happy Chatting 

  

Love Em


----------



## Guest

Just clocking in to catch up with you all     just got back from my first visit of Tobys sisters new baby at the hospital, it wasnt too bad we stood in the doorway the whole time as we both have colds so in a way it was a nice first visit to just try and get used to this without having to be false and coe over her.  Im not very good with new borns it worries me sometimes, I worry ill drop them i think.  

Hope everyone is doing well - someone has to get good news soon surely its about time! xxx


----------



## Rex

Hey new home - yippee!

Gembow, I totally agree with you on the newborn front - they are so teeny and fragile. 

Miss MP - my goodness, so glad to hear that your DH is ok.  It certainly does make you cherish every moment.

Clairey Fairey - good luck 

Mel - good luck with your first tx.  I start my next month - I can't wait.  .


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is well, yipee it's Friday!!!

Kat - Good Luck today, hope your follie has grown well over the last few days  

Gembow - I agree, it's about time someone on here got some good news!  Glad your 1st visit went ok, you'll have your own very soon, what's happening with you?  

MissMP - Hope your DH is ok, sorry AF arrived xx  

Rex - When are you due to start my final tx should be March too xx

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies and thank crunchie its Fri   

Miss MP - OMG I hope you DH is OK what a worrying time that must of been for you   and so sorry AF turned up but I am sure next time it will be your turn   

Hi Gembow - I feel exactly the same about newborns but I am so glad your visit went well xxx

Rex  - Hi hun how are you xx

Clairefairy - How are you feeling today lovely xx

And a good morning to everyone else i hope you are all well.

Well I went for my scan this morning and the cyst is still collapsing which is good news and the little follie has now grown to 1.6cm.  So I have to go for another scan tomorrow morning and if it goes a little more we are having our IUI on Monday.  So I am hoping and   that little follie grows xxx

Love Kat xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Kat - Glad it went well, that's quite a growth spurt,   it grows a little bit bigger for you by tommorow. xx


----------



## Kathryne

thanks lovely I hope so to.  How are you xx


----------



## MrsBrown

Morning lovely ladies  

Kat - really good news! just goes to show the difference a couple of days makes. Really hope all goes well for you on Monday.

Im feeling like cack. I should have had AF 3 days ago, and no show. Shes always here around CD27 and now Im CD30. I feel sick as a dog, back is killing, really horrible draggy down AF pains, and all this for about 4 days. I did a clearblue test last night and it was neg, so I have no idea what my body is doing to me this month.
On top of all this we're supposed to be going away to Scotland on the 7th March, but now if AF is really late, my scans and procedure will fall in my holiday week so Im going to have to put it back a week. My boss knows whats happening and is really understanding so Im not worried I can have my holiday, I was just really looking forward to it. Feel all a bit mental today


----------



## Kathryne

Hi MrsBrown - So sorry to hear AF is messing you around she can be so cruel sometimes, hoefully she will arrive soon and you will still be able to make your trip xxx


----------



## (:millers:)

Hi Girls

Thought I would join your link as I'm due to start IUI sometime soon, hopefully.  As you can see, I've been down this road before and we were very lucky that it worked first time for us.  We are now trying for no. 2!

After 6 months of initial tests at my local hospital, we are finally going to Birmingham Women's Hospital where I had my IUI last time.  My appointment is on Tuesday 24/02/09.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Cathy


----------



## dezert72

Hello everyone,

Looking for a bit of advice.

Started injections last week for IUI. I did a couple of them but I was getting so stressed out about it that DH has taken over, thankfully. The Suprecor isn't too bad but the Gonal-F hurts. Had few AF like pains after Gonal-F, so was hoping that meant something was happening. Had another scan on Friday and have two 15mm follicles on one ovary and 4 about the same size on the other. I was a bit worried in case they said we had to cancel, we can go ahead but have to have some of the follicles removed.

Has anyone else had this done? With sedation or without? I'm worried about it being very painful, we are private for this cycle so the sedation is an extra £100, should really save the pennies but I don't want to be in agony!! On the other hand does sedation affect chances of it all working? I do think it's a shame to throw the extra follicles away, I may need them!! but guess there's nothing we can do about that.


----------



## Twinklie

Hi dezert - unfortunately I have no advice, never heard of removing follicles before. Hopefully one of the other girls can help.

I'm testing tomorrow! I'm pretty sure it hasn't worked - I think the timing of the IUI was really off, my lining was much too thin and I had a horrible cold for 4-5 days right before the actual IUI. Still, AF isn't here yet so there's hope...

If it hasn't worked it's straight to IVF for me. We get two funded attempts and we've been told there's no queue now, so tomorrow after testing I'll give them a call and hopefully we can start next month. If the IUI hasn't worked, of course  

Good luck to all the rest of you - hope you get your BFPs very soon!


----------



## Twinklie

Well, I tested this morning and it was a BFN.  

So disappointing even though I didn't think it had worked.

I'm still quite pleased, because this is the first time I've even made it to test day! My luteal phase is usually 11-12 days, and I always spot for around 3-5 days, sometimes longer. This time the progesterone (and maybe the Clomid too) really helped and AF hasn't started yet. It's been so nice not to have to deal with that horrible, depressing spotting. Took my last Cyclogest last night, and hopefully AF will start soon now.

I don't think I'll be doing any more IUI, but I wish you all good luck!


----------



## Rex

Hi Jen 118 - I'm so sorry it did not work, but as you say its good that you're not spotting and getting a fairly steadier cycle.  For some strange reason, my cycles are getting shorter 26 days (??) and my recent one went to 25 days - so I'm not sure if I should be doing this, but am taking agnus castus... fingers crossed.  I do hope everything goes well for you on IVF.  

Kat - thats a good size follie, only positive things from here on now. 

Miller - welcome. 

Well, girls, due to my cycle being shorter this month, I have now started on the IUI journey.  My scan day is 2/3.  I wanted to ask how many scans is normal?  I'm only having one I think, just to check there are follies and the size.  Also, I think I spose to have an inj - I know my consultant said so, but I did not get a prescription or any instructions as to how to do this.  I thought I would just ask you girls here first before calling my consultant and asking - it all seems so long ago now since our appt with him.

One funny thing happened to me last night, as its our first go on IUI, I gave DH my clomid tab to put in my mouth - to my horror, he popped it into his    you should have seen the shock on both our faces as we registered what he done    but not to worry, we have the little thing.  Here is hoping time flies.


----------



## MrsBrown

Afternoon ladies and welcome to the Newbies  

Just an update - I've finally started on the road to IUI!!! AF arrived yesterday, so have popped my first 50mg Clomid this morning. Have a scan booked on the 4th, hopefully the procedure will be the Friday and then I can have a lovely week off exploring Scotland.
Trying not to get my hopes up, I know there is so much that can go astray, but feel very positive now I know we are giving Mother Nature a little shove.

Hope you are all ok - Rex, sounds like you and I will be around the same time, Really hope this works for us both x


----------



## Twinklie

Thanks Rex - I'm trying to see the positives but not feeling very happy right now. I guess in a couple of days I'll be prepared again to move forward... AF still not here, but can def feel the cramps. Hopefully will start soon, so it's out of the way. About scans, I only had one scan on day 8, but I was on clomid not injectables. My clinic says 2-4 including the IUI.

MrsBrown - glad to here AF finally arrived so you can get going! The waiting is the worst.

Kat - how was the scan, did you have the IUI?


----------



## Guest

Morning!!

Hope you all well, super quiet here hope everyone is ok! Lots of luck to everyone starting and in the 2ww of iui!    2 weeks to wait for my appointment with clinic to discuss next steps,  want to get started again, was very lazy again this month with bd'ing only once around ov   
I cant wait for DH to quit work so we have more time together! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies hope you are all OK  

Hi Gem - Not long now until your appointment, how are you  

Hi Jenn - So sorry to hear your test was negative i really do   that it will work for you next time lovely  

Hi MrsBrown - YYIIIIPPPPEEE you are now on the way for getting your BFP all the best lovely and I hope and   everything goes well for you xx

Hi Rex - All the best on your IUI cycle lovely, please if you have any questions just ask, all of my previous IUI's have been non-medicated but if I can help I will   

welcome to cathy and dezert I really do hope your IUI's turn into BFP's xxx

Well we went for our IUI yesterday and everything was OK DH's count was far better than last time (so he was really pleased!!).  I guess I am now back on the horrible 2ww - never mind at least I am  this time xxx

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## MrsBrown

Hey hey Kat - brilliant news. Have legs, arms, fingers and toes crossed this will be your time


----------



## Kathryne

thanks lovely - same to you


----------



## waitingpatiently

Good Afternoon ladies

Kat - Glad your feeling so   this time around, really   this one works for you.

Gembow - 2 weeks will fly by, any idea what you want to do next?

Mrs Brown - So pleased AF arrived for you, won't be long before your in your 2ww.

Welcome Cathy and Dezert.

Hello to anyone I have missed!!

Well nothing new here, AF due the end of this week, then we can get going again!!!


xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Ladies 

Thought i'd pop in to see how u r all going 
good luck to those starting on this stressfull journey
Good Luck Kat hope u get ur      
Hi waiting how r u 
Hi Gem 
Hi to anyone ive missed


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Dona-Marie - How are you lovely? what news with you xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

nothing to report on this end coz ive been on clomid my cycles r cuckoo so im taking my temp to see when i am ovulating which is driving me   only 8 weeks to go until i c Dr YAY unless i can get my cycle right i might not need him Yeah right i think im dreaming there


----------



## Kathryne

you never know I really do hope you get a BFP before you see your doctor xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

it would be nice 
i hope u get urs too mate


----------



## Rex

Hi girls

Apologies first - I'm really full of questions tonight   

I'm really nervous about predicting my Ov.  I have CBFM, does anyone else use this?  I've read that the drugs can play havoc with CBFM - has anyone found this to be the case?

Also, does anyone here take baby aspirin?  My tum is feeling slightly acidic (like indigestion) - which could be the clomid, but I know aspirin works on the tum - anyone else having any probs?

Promise, one final question, my work does not know bout IUI or anything, do you guys normally go home and rest up on the day of the IUI and chuck a sickie?  

Mrs Brown - wow, I'm so glad you're scanning round the same time as me - you must be as excited as I am - I'm looking forward to knowing bout my follies.  

R


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies hope you are all OK   

Rex - Hi lovely, in answer to your questions I don't take baby aspirin but i do know a few people do.  And with regards to taking the day off, I have done and I did this time but I thinks its entirely up to you.  I don't know what CBFM is sorry   

Hi to everyone else 

lots of love

Kat xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Good Morning all

How is everyone today?

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Waitinpatiently - I am OK thanks lovely how are you? xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

I'm ok thanks Kat, waiting for Af to arrive, due Friday, so hopefully can get on with the final IUI

xxx


----------



## MrsBrown

Morning ladies

Rex, yes me too! I will be nice to see something actually happening in there, lol. Sometimes I think the blood tests and the HSG were all fibs! All part of being unexplained I guess. 

I having a totally freaky day. I think the Clomid is making me super emotional. Just spent 10 mins in the loo at work crying. Feel a complete idiot. I have had a couple of bad days but its not like me to get worked up over trivial stuff. Tut!

My holiday cant come at a better time
Love to you all


----------



## koolkap

I had my 2nd IUI on 21st feb and now on 2WW.. i am going to test on 8th of march... This 2ww is really toooooooooooo long...


----------



## Kathryne

Waitinpatiently - Roll on Friday xxx

MrsBrown - You really shouldn't feel bad about having a little cry this is one hell of an emotional rollercoaster and it get to the best of us sometimes     Where are you going on hols you lucky devil xx

Hi koolkap - I am also in the dreaded 2ww we had out IUI on Monday, all the very best lovely lets hope you get your BFP xx


----------



## Martha Moo

> I don't know what CBFM is sorry


Clear blue fertility monitor


----------



## koolkap

Kathryne all the best... i will    u will get BFP..

Thanks so much for the message .....This 2ww is just toooooooooooooooo long... i already feel as if its been more than 2 weeks.. but its just day 5...  

u will be testing 2 days after me.. i will keep a track...

lots of love...
koolkap


----------



## Kathryne

Koolkap - I know what you mean about being a long wait but  iam trying to keep myself active I know its hard.  All the best lovely and roll on our BFP's xxx

Thanks Heffalump - of course it is xx


----------



## MrsBrown

Kat - we are not going anywhere too exciting, we are visiting my in-laws in Aviemore. Hopefully there will be some more snow fall and DH can do a bit of snowboarding,. I should (with a little bit of luck on my side) get basted next Friday and if so I'll do no more than sledging. Then we have booked into a super posh hotel in St Andrews and I have booked myself some nice spa treatments  

Rex - thats that CBFM is! Right! I use one too (didnt last month and typically cycle was all over the plac   ) but I have been told not to use when on Clomid - the instructions do say it could send your results scatty so I havent bothered this month,. Feel like a scattered brained chicken enough without that sending me loop the loop too. 

Really feel like I could have some  

Love Karen (decided I hate MrsBrown), dont know why I used it


----------



## Kathryne

Karen - Your hols sounds fab especially the spa treatments.  All the very best for next Friday i am sure everything will go just fine


----------



## Guest

Kathryne - hope this last iui attempt works sweetie  

Waiting - is this your 4th attempt now at IUI?  Hope its your last with a bfp   xx


----------



## Rex

Kathryne, Koolkap - roll on the next 10 days!  hopefully the weather will be fab so you won't really feel it at all.  

Karen aka Mrs Brown - yes, I heard that too with CBFM, and I did check with my consultant but he said that, that is not always the case and to call them when I get a peak.  Fingers crossed, my body will mirror the science.  I'm also envying you going on holiday.  I have just been looking into one for Easter time, we have a dog so its a bit more of a challenge.


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies hope you are all Ok today xx  

lots of love

kat x


----------



## MrsBrown

Afternoon  

Much much better today, dont feel so   or  

How are all you ladies holding on your 2WW?

Love Karenx


----------



## waitingpatiently

lovely ladies

Gembow - This will be my 3rd proper attempt, excluding the two abandoned, so either, 3rd or 5th depends how you look at it, how are you? xx

Kat - How are you today? xx

Karen - Glad your feeling better today, this TTC lark has so many ups and downs xx

Koolkap -   you get your BFP this time xx

Hello to anyone I have missed.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Karen - I am so glad you feel a bit better today, go and treat yourself to something nice  

Hi Waitingpatiently - Not long now lovely    I am OK today got a little bit of pain in my upper tummy area but OK.  Went to slimming class last night and lost another 1lb I know its not much but I have lost 10lb in 5 weeks so at least its coming off


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - 10lb in 5 weeks is fantastic, well done you  , I have a feeling AF is going to mess about I have absolutely no signs it's coming, but have got the flu from my DH so not feeling great at all today, so much to do at work can't even go home


----------



## Kathryne

Oh dear hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## MrsBrown

Kat - amazing weight loss! I think I will try the class you do, sounds like its working a treat. Keep it up x

Waiting - hope you feel better soon, theres still loads of viruses going round in our place, lots of delhi belly  

Koolkap -   this is your lucky month. It'll be over before you know it. Tricky trying to keep your mind off it I should imagine


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Karen, got a little way to go with what I would ideally like to loose but its a start x


----------



## mavis

Ratsy,

Just tried to PM you says your inbox is full!?

Lots of love,

mavis x

ps. sorry to invade this thread.


----------



## Guest

afternoon!! Just making Goulash for dinner with mash potatoe and veg and I was watching Come dine with me as I cooked and thinking I had the Paprika in my hand shakiing it , it was in fact curry powder, im so angry   GRRR ruined my dinner its now very hot goulash   

Hope your all ok,  Im so fed up with waiting for an appointent to say yes I will do the drugs with IUI ,still have over a month to start again i really just want it over now, if it doesnt happen I really want to adopt but cant be even considered for a whole year after my last treatment.

Anyway Kat WOW at loosing 10lb wish I could not with easter so close ive already had 3 easter eggs 

Waiting - Hope you feel better sweetie and naty af doesnt mess you about!! 
Hey Mrs Brown and everyone else xxx


----------



## koolkap

Karen Thanks for your lovely message... I am just trying hard to keep my hands off the HPT's...    Its really hard.. But i am sure i can wait till next sat...  gosh its like 10 more days.. 

waitingpatiently, How are you..?   

Kathryne  How is   going...!


----------



## dezert72

Hello again all,

Had the IUI Tuesday. I decided against the sedative and had 3 follicles aspirated from my left ovary which left me with one on the left and 2 on the right. And yes, it HURT!! Still, worth it if it increases the chances. 

Now I'm on the 2ww... trying to stay positve and relaxed.

Anyone who's had iui - did you have any cramps/pains? I'm getting some and the cyclogest is making me a bit nauseous.

BTW: I was on Clomid last year and hated it. It made me really irritable. The iui injectibles (suprecur/gonal-f) have been much better, apart from the needles!!


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies    its Friday !!!!

Hi Koolkap - How are you today? Don't even think about doing a HPT young lady you still got a little while to go.  I know exactly how you feel though but it really is not too much longer.  Got any nice plans this weekend to keep you occupied?   

Hi Gembow - I really do hope this next month flies by for you lovely and I hope and   that everything will work out for you xxx

Hi Dezert - Great news about your little follies, take it easy now and look after yourself.  I have experienced cramping on my IUI's but it does wear off.  Hope your 2ww goes quick and that you'll get your BFP xxx

Hi to waiting and karen hope you are OK

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Ladies

Thank goodness it's Friday, don't think AF is coming today have absolutely no signs she's coming!  Still bogged down with the flu, feeling like [email protected], think I'm going to go home and hide under the duvet, real shame though beautiful day today.

Hope everyone is doing ok today

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Waiting - So sorry to hear you are still poorly I really do hope you will feel better soon


----------



## koolkap

Hey Kathryne
        I am doing good.. Today i am watching movies back to back to divert my attention but keep on checking FF for updates ...  

Luckily we this weekend our friends are coming down from Leeds so it will be fun filled and busy weekend..lots of 

You takecare dear and  lots of     for you...     gosh 10 more days to go...   

Have a wonderful weekend..

All the best to all who are testing on weekend... i hope u all get


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just a quick hello from me and a big sprinkling of   for you all.

Congrats to everyone who is PUPO and those who are waiting for their next tx. 

Kat - Big congrats to you for losing 10lbs hun - big milestone hitting double figures.  .

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Dona-Marie

HAPPY ST DAVIDS DAY


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I would drop in and say a quick hellow. As you can see we had our 12 week scan last week and everything was perfect. Those that remember me will remember that I didnt think I would get here with IUI, so hopefully it will give you some hope that it does work even though it doesnt take away just how hard the whole thing is when it doesnt  

Kat, great news on the weight loss hun! Thats fantastic, also   for a BFP for you as well. No-one deserves it more that you, you have been great throughout each of your IUI's (and mine!  )

Hi Dona Marie, Happy St Davids day to you too. How are things? I keep my eye on you through ********.

Hi Julie, I hope you are feeling alot better for 2009 and your lovely DS is keeping you busy x

Koolkap, lots and lots of luck. Enjoy being PUPO and I hope its good news for you x

Waitingpatiently, are you wishing you had another name now?   Although you always see to be so good natured and "Waiting patiently". Come on AF!!!!!!!! Never here when you want her  

Dezert, good luck in your 2WW. I always had tugging pains and cramping a few days after insemination. There has been alot going on down there and you will need time to settle down. I am sure you will be feeling more comfortable soon  . Heres hoping for a lovely BFP to make it all worthwhile.

Mavis, Ratsy isnt here hun. Hope you managed to get through to her  

Gembow, its hard when you just want to move onto the next TX or next stage and people drag their feet isnt it? Dont they realise how long we have waited for any kind of answer? The last thing we want to do is to add to that wait   Hope the goulash was okay, you may have discovered something by adding curry powder instead of paprika. Isnt that how all the great cooks start? 

Hope everybody is having a good weekend. I miss you all and really hope to see on the Trimester boards soon......


----------



## Sue74

Hi thought i would join your thread as I'm awaiting my first round of IUI, I feel really apprehensive and don't know what to expect, so if anyone can share their experiences I would be very grateful. I've just finished 3 courses of clomid 100mg but sadly 

Mrs Brown- I also live in stockton & i'm having treatment at JCHU, hope your treatment is going well, sending you          . Hope you had a good holiday in scotland, which hospital are you having your treatment.

Heres   for   love sue xxxx


----------



## dezert72

Hey girls,

Had the cramping pretty much til yesterday. Thankfully it seems to have settled down today, I feel fine apart from the odd twinge and sore (.)(.)  Can't say I'm loving the cyclogest though, but needs must!

Will test on 10th, so 9 days to go. Expecting a busy few days at work next week, so heopfully it will fly by.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is well.

Sammy - Lovely to hear from you again, can't believe your 13 wks already!!!  

Kat - Hope your ok this morning

Sue - Welcome, good luck with your IUI, any questions just ask xx

Hello to Koolkap, Gembow, MrsBrown and anyone else I've missed.

AF arrived on Saturday, so just waiting for the clinic to call back, should go for a baseline scan today, and then hopefully basting next week some time, at least i know they can't abandon this one!!!!


xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

I know, its flying by but it still doesnt stop me from worrying about things. DH is losing patience with me, but he knows its all worth it  

Hope the scan goes okay hun, I always lurk on here seeing how you are all getting on.


----------



## koolkap

Hi girls a little update from my side... i have all AF symptoms.. Did a HPT yesterday it was faint line .. i hope it is not false thing and it will end into BFP.. Will keep updating... I have decided no to test until fri which is my official date...


----------



## Guest

Koolcap - thats great news hoping the test will get stronger by friday!! Very good of you being able to wait that long! xx

I emailed my clinic last week asking for them to remember me if a cancellation came up for my consultatoin with my dr for next steps as my appoinment is next tues and af would have started and wouldhave to wait another month,anyway i just got a call to go in tomorrow morning, now I dont have a clue what happens now (as im sure im onto Drugs with IUI now) Can anyone help what  of cycle would i start injections?? xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Koolkap-   it is a true positive, sammy did a test early and hers resulted in a BFP, will keep everything crossed for you.

Gembow - Not sure about the injectables, if they put you on clomid you take it from day 2-5, good luck with your appt tommorow xx

My scan is at 3.30 today, af seems to have pretty much stopped, this is the weirdest cycle I have had!!  I have just worked out basting will probably Friday 13th!!!!!


----------



## koolkap

waitingpatiently  & gembow  ..
Thanks so much.. i am also praying the same... will update u guys by fri...


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all

Julie - Nice to hear from you lovely hope you are well xx

Sammy - I am so glad you and 'little pickled onion'   are doing well, the scan is gorgeous xx

Gembow - Great news about your appointment being tomorrow, make a note of all the questions you have otherwise your mind may go blank and you wont get all your questions answered.  All the best hun  

Koolkap - I really do   that that faint line gets darker and you will get your BFP on Fri xxx

Waitingpatiently - All the very best for your scan I am sure everything will be perfect this time lovely xxx

Dezert - I really hope you get your BFP I will be testing this weekend (thats if i make it that far!!!)  sore (.)(.) apparently is a good sign   

Sue - welcome to this thread and all the very best lovely  

Well I am OK, kinda    i am currently on CD22 and have never made it past CD23   but on Saturday evening I had a little spotting, but I have had none since!  Now I know some would say that it maybe implantation   but I am not sure if it is the cyst which was dispersing.  I just   that I get past tomorrow.  I have to be honest I am going a little


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - Really   this one works for you, you really do deserve that long awaited BFP!!!


----------



## Guest

just read the IUI info thread again sorry forgot we had that and saw injections depend on what the dr says.

Waiting -Lots of luck with scan sweetie, Isnt fri 13th lucky for some, hope it defo is for you! xxx

Kat -   its implantation, dont go   keep yourself busy busy!! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Gembow & Waiting - aslong as I can get passed tomorrow I will be a little more positive


----------



## Sammysmiles

Yes, I was an early tester (I always am). Why is it that a 2 week holiday flys by but the 2WW drags?

Kat, I really am   its implantation for you. I didnt get any spotting but my boobies hurt all the way through (and still do!).

Waiting, Friday 13th! I am not superstitious at all but I do like to watch the scary films. Hope this is a good omen (geddit!) for you

Kool, how can you not test everyday! Take a look at my diary, I tested 6 days previous (very early) and started getting faint BFP's (I wondered if there were two, but one is enough!). I tested every day from then and the line got darker and darker and every day I started to believe it a bit more.

Lots and lots of luck xx


----------



## Guest

Hey sammy

Wow look at your piccy!!! I cant believe how quick time is going for you.  Do you get a scan every 2 weeks with the clinic you did iui? or do you pay privately for the scans, I bet it feels better knowing every few weeks you get to see your little one xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Gem,

We had a 6 and an 8 week scan at the clinic but they were really good and said if I wanted a reassurance scan at any time then they would but I promised DH I would wait until our 12 week scan.

Unfortunately the earliest NHS appointment we could get was a 14 week scan so I put my foot down and booked a private 12 week scan. The exciting news is that the sonographer pointed out a little willy (!) it is still very early to be certain but I was pretty sure it was a boy anyway and I am more than happy. 

Its strange because when you first start trying to TTC you wish for a boy or a girl and when you get so far down the line you would just have any as long as its healthy wouldnt you?


----------



## MrsBrown

Morning ladies

Hello Sue! Nice to see another North Eastie   Do you know anymore yet about when you will be starting your treatment? I am due to be scanned on Wednesday and hopefully if all is well, basting will be Friday. Then we are off to Scotland for a week. So if it all works out, it will be perfect to have the first week of my 2ww off relaxing -PS my treatment is at Hartlepool. They are brilliant there and well recommended but I know James Cook is also very very good. I chose Hartlepool because I'd heard the new unit was nice but I think the stats are about the same.

Kat - I pray and hope you get past 2moro. You really deserve to have those little pink or blue lines on the HPT

Waiting - yay! AF finally arrived! Bet you feel much more positive now things are happening again. This waiting is just too long!

Koolkap - i know Id be just like you and couldnt resist.   it justs keeps getting darker and darker. 

Sammy - your little onion looks very content in there. Before you know it they'll be making their long awaited arrival. Have you any weird foodie fetishes?  

Gembow - sorry, dont know about injectibles hun. I was given Clomid 50mg to take days 2 to 6. Really hope it goes ok for you and you can start round 4 straight away. 

Well had a funny weekend. Woke up Sunday feeling very groggy, and then spent 30 mins in floods of tears. I know its this darn Clomid - so so unlike me  
Also having loads of ovary pains in the left hand side. I've never had pains of any kind like that before but I dont mind them. It makes me feel like something is happening down there 
Love Karen xxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Karen, pains are good. It means everything is working the way it should, heres hoping for 2/3 nice sized follies    

No strange cravings yet, started to feel a bit more normal over the last 2 weeks as well. Less sicky and fuzzy headed.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Karen - I often get pains a few days before basting it will be your little follies growing.  All the very best for Wed and roll on Fri


----------



## Rex

Hi girls, I'm at work doing a sneaky post so i have to be super quick.  I went for my scan today and am really confused so I'm hoping someone can unconfuse me.  

Doc said I have 3 follies all good size (16, 22 and 25) but my lining is too thin (5mm) and said not sure if going to continue? (aahhhh!).  I have to go back tomorrow to have another scan.  Doc then said if the lining is 5.5mm tomorrow then she will give me an injection and do IUI.

Has anyone been told this? what does it mean?


----------



## Guest

Sam thats fantastic how exciting    I would too definately have to hve a private scan if i had to wait to 14 weeks.  It must be so emotional to see your baby on the screen, so so happy for you, got any names in mid yet or are you waiting a bit xx

rex - hope you get to have iui 2moz   x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Rex, I always had pretty average lining but milk and brazil nuts help or selenium supplements.   you get those extra mm's tomorrow.

Gem, I really love Holly for a girl as she is our Xmas miracle or Finlay for a boy as I really love the name. It is really great to see your baby on the screen, I have cried at every single scan as sometimes I find it hard to connect the image on the screen with my tummy. Its still hard to think that its happening to me


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Rex - Yes I have been told this before, usually my linning is between 6-7mm but this month it was 10mm so it can get thicker.  All the very best for tomorrow lovely


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon all

Just thought id pop my head in and say  HELLO  and good luck to those on their 2ww and those starting treatment
Waiting how did u get on today  that its not cancelled again 
No news from this end counting the days down until we c dr


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kat, heres hoping that nice thick lining grabs hold of the little embie thats making its way down there   I was always told to imagine the embie but I was never very good at that  

Hi Dona  . Told my Dad about my cousin and how annoyed I was that she had told my Aunty and Uncle that there must be something wrong with my baby. He said I should calm down and not worry about these things but its hard  

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

it must be hard some people just dont know what u went through to get this far and if u want a scan every day and hear peanuts heartbeat then u not its nothing to do with any one else like ur dad said dont worry about them i know it must be hard but just think off urself, dh and ds and that beautiful baby that is growing inside of u


----------



## Rex

Hi All

thanks for all your wishes. 

Sammysmiles, great tip, I'm off to the fridge and congratulations, go with the private scan, you've waited so long for this  

Mrs Brown - good luck for Friday, I just had my scan today -think its your first one? sorry if not, but my tip is not to forget the tissues.  Doc just left me on the chair/bed and did not give me any tissues to tidy myself up, thank goodness I had some. 

Waiting - all the best for your scan too, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Guest

morning lovelies!!!  

Just hanging about online waiting to go to appointment to dicuss next steps im not sure i get a choice but not going straight to IVF yet no matter what they say Im having every free IUI im entilled to first,  I also feel IVF is the end of the line and im not ready to be there and scared if it doesnt work then what!!    Hope you all have a lovely day, bit misrable and chilly xx


----------



## koolkap

I was tempted and did HPT it had faint line so i did clear blue test after 2 hrs it said not pregnant.  Cry Cry . I think Its BFN i trust clear blue...

I think i will take a break for sometime.. its too hard for me... takecare you all...


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies  

Koolkap - I now its hard but you really should wait a few more days you still have until Fri.  I really do hope &   that you will get that BFP xxx

Gembow - All the very best with your appointment, let us know how you get on xx

Rex - How did you scan go lovely xxx

Sammy - I agree with Dona if you want to have a scan every bloomin day then you have one! People who have not bee nthrough what we have sometimes just don't understand  

Dona - Morning lovely how are you xx

Waitingpatiently - How did your scan go lovely? xx

Karen - Morning hun how are you x

Well I am on CD23 and have to be honest REALLY NERVOUS!!!!  physiologically I really want to get passed today, I know its silly    Please let this be my turn - god I have wait long enough, Like everyone on here  

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kool, its still so early hun. Please dont give up   they give you 3 goes on the NHS to give you the best chance. Hope you find the strength to have another go. I felt the same as you after my 2nd, had a month off and did the 3rd to "get it out of the way" and it worked. Lots of  

Gem, I felt the same about IVF as me and DH decided that we would do the 1st NHS turn and that would be it. I really felt as though IVF was the end of the line for us and we would be "putting all of our eggs in one basket" 

Hope you make the best decision for you  

Rex, hows the lining?

Kat, hope things are happening for you. I am using all of my   on you


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy - thanks lovely x


----------



## MrsBrown

Oh Kat, Im sending you tons of   that this is it for you!!! Lots and lots of     

Koolkap - oh hun, Im really sorry. Sometimes I wonder how Im going to cope on this journey too. Im sure you will feel better in a day or too. Look to sammy for inspiration - it can work  

Rex - lots of luck your lining today is spot on! I'll just be behind you hopefully


----------



## Sue74

Hi everyone hope you are all well, sending you all lots of           ^        

Hi Mrs Brown- hope the treatment is going ok, hope you have a lovely time relaxing in scotland, the break will be good.  I've just finished the clomid so I'm waiting to see the consultant and I think I have to have the dye test before starting the IUI  .  I just want to get on with it as time passes so quickly and I'm impatient!!!  Glad Hartlepool are treating you well, I've heard positive things about the new unit.  I did start off at north tees on the old unit and didn't feel I was getting anywhere so transferred to JCHU where things seem to be better.  Good luck with the treatment   

love sue xxxx


----------



## Guest

grrrr - sorry come to release some stress - why is every NHS district so blooming different.  Apparently East sussex NHS wont fund drugs if you have been proven to ov, but West Sussex they give drugs out to everyone!! So I have another 3 shots at IUI but natural cycles - i dont see the point really as the percentage is so rubbish!   In the meantime though he is starting the IVF procedure which looks like September time with a 3-6 month waiting list.  HATE HATE TTC   Want my life back from 3 years ago when I didnt have this worry.  Sorry to be on a downer  - xx


----------



## MrsBrown

Gembow - jeez, what a blow that must be to you. Its not fair at all this NHS of ours. Sometimes I think the whole country is about to fall on its knees some days, its just such a mess. I did read somewhere else on another thread that the IUI natural success rate was better from goes 4 to 6. Im sure you'll feel stronger in a day or two when you've had time to think things through. As a thought, would it be worth looking at something private? I only mention it cos Miss Moneypenny is doing hers that way and it didnt cost much at all, mind you thats probably another lottery!   Try and do something nice tonight if you can, a nice meal out or a movie to stop you dwelling for a while.
Love Karen xx


----------



## Kathryne

Gembow - I am so sorry lovely, our NHS is the same I have to do mine natural as they say I ovulate OK!  I hope and   that your next IUI is your turn for a BFP


----------



## Guest

Mrs Brown - Thank you for your reply, nice to hear that perhaps 4th to 6th go is better natural.  I agree the nhs is a mess, we all pay national insurance why cant we all receive the same treatment.  Was thinking of perhaps asking if i could pay for the drugs, might do as you say and find out how much they charge privately.  xx

Kat - How have you been getting on today?? Im sorry i didnt realise you were having natural iuis too, Ive just heard so much about doing the drugs and increasing the chances I feel the whole natural way is pot luck. Be good to get the statistics up though for natural iuis    we can do it!


----------



## Kathryne

thats right Gembow PMA PMA PMA


----------



## sarashy

HI everyone,
hope you dont mind me joining this thread. Im pretty new to ff.
Start my first round of iui next week fingers crossed if af arrives when it should. 
Quite scared about having to inject myself, which is silly as im a nurse, and DH said he cant do it either . we've had 4 unsucessfull rounds of clomid, Well i say 4 this month is the fourth so you never know. 
How sucessfull is IUI i cant seem to really find and statistics. We have unexplained infertility, But since iui appointment they seem to think it might be because my lining doesnt get thick enough for implantation.
 heres hoping
x


----------



## Guest

Trying my best with PMA, until I read my paperwork and i see they are starting a SET scheme 'Single Embryo Transfer'  They want to cut multiple pregnancies and so starting to only put one embryo back so chances of falling pg have reduced all for goverment statistics.  I need for today to end quick its very depressing   xx


----------



## Rex

Hi all

Well, what a busy day for me, I went in for my second scan and voila, after a very nerve wrecking evening and morning of eating pineapples and drinking milk - my lining was 7mm (2mm overnight - yippee).  So got my jab today too - ouch!  Fingers crossed now for tomorrow's IUI.  I'm not looking forward to the full bladder bit.  

Koolkap, don't lose hope yet - I'm also sending you heaps of    positive thoughts     for  and hugs.

Sammy, are you going to have a scan?  

Waiting - did everything go ok? are you on the 2ww?

Kat - not that many more days now, don't grab that stick yet...

Sue74 - 'Hi', hope this last clomid cycle works for you.  We're here if you have any Qs on your HSG or IUI.  

Gembow, I throughly agree with you, we all pay the same NHS, so there should not be any difference for people.  It really bugs me that everywhere (schools, treatments etc) is just a postcode lottery.  Perhaps we should start bombarding our MPs.  But still, don't let that get you down - we just got to work around it.  I think with drugs it pays to check out  a few places as I think prices vary a lot. 

Sarashy - 'a big welcome'.  I know what you mean about the needle, I'm not sure I can inject myself - I would have to go for the running poke technique or something.  Re your lining, I just had that issue but thanks to Sammysmiles and her tip of milk and pineapples my lining turned out ok - phew!

Mrs Brown - its nearly Friday, yeah!


----------



## Sammysmiles

Rex, that is great news. You are nearly PUPO!! Imagine the   meeting your egg and making beautiful babies   Lots of   

Gem, sorry you are  . Remember I was just the same, so disheartened with it all. It does feel as though your years have been stolen with TTC. We were on the rollercoaster for 5 years in total and the most upsetting thing for me is that if we want anymore we would have to do it all over again and I dont know if I have the strength    

Kat,   Did you get past the C23 hurdle?


----------



## waitingpatiently

Good Morning all

Well lots to catch up on I was only away for a day (in bed with flu!!!)

Kat - Hope nasty AF hasn't got you xx

KoolKap -   you get your BFP, still wait til test day, it could be too early to test properly xx

Gembow - Sorry you are down hun, can you not look at the cost of buying the drugs yourself?  Unfortunately we have had to pay for all our IUI's including the abandoned ones, privately it is £475 naturally and £750 stimulated xx

Rex - Well done, good luck today xx

Sarashy - Welcome to this thread and good luck with your IUI xx

Sammy - Hi Hun, hows your peanut doing?  xx

Karen - Hello xx

Well scan was ok, it was only a baseline to check everything is Ok and there are no cysts, the nurse I saw was terrible made me wait ages after the scan just to give me a consent form and make my next appt, anyway I'm back on Monday for follicle tracking scan, expecting basting either Wednesday or Friday.

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Waiting, good luck for this one. I am   this is the one for you xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies hope you are OK  

Rex - Great news about your lining lovely all the very best for tomorrow  

Sammy - how are you today? x

Waitingpatiently - hope you feel better today lovely and all the very best for next week xx

Koolkap - How are you today lovely xx

Karen, Gembow, Sarashy, Sue74, Mrs Brown, and everyone else Morning xx

Well AF is still staying away thank god!! woke up in the middle of the night expecting AF to arrive as I had bad stomach cramps but she is being kind - so far!!!  I have decided if I make it to Friday I will buy a HPT and do it Friday evening by then it will be CD26.

have a good day love Kat xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kat, well done for making it over a milestone   That it great news. The first milestone I made it over I tested   I couldnt wait but I kind of wish I had so hold off if you can. I had visions of me and DH testing together on the Monday and him telling me the result, but I ruined it and tested without teling him  

  for Friday


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi sammy and girls

i just got though my first completed iui on monday .. we had marvelous news of improvements on dh's sperm count and motility ! who said supplements dont work.. BUT now im really worried as i think i ov'd the day before iui ie within 24 hours of trigger shot as my temp rose on monday am.. the day of iui .. can you look at my thread on this and please please please give me advise?


----------



## koolkap

Gembow - Thanks for your message, How are you doing..?

Waitingpatiently -  I will test on fri which is my official test date but i some how feel AF will arrive  b4 that. How are you today ?

Kathryne -  I am doing good. My hubby is still trying to be positive about it but to be frank i don't think it has worked. 
                Hey i read ur AF is still not on its way.. I really wish u get    . takecare dear. 
                I was not knowing you are on natural IUI.

Sammysmiles -  I am tried testing but it show faint positive on the line ones and   on clear blue it was negative yesterday,
                    So i think its   for me, may be i am not lucky as you.  How are you doing how is your health.


MrsBrown  - Hey thanks... for your lovely message , I will try to remain positive about it    .  First time when it was  BFN I was like ok may  be next time we will get  but this time also it seems to be like   . I am not sure if i will do 3rd IUI. Its just too much to handle.

Rex  - Thank Rex that was really encouraging. I will try to remain positive about it   .
          Next time if i do  IUI even I will try eating pineapples and drinking milk as even my lining is very think.
        I will pray for you everything will be good.  

Lots of Love 
KoolKap


----------



## Guest

morning - feeling less sad about yesterday but angry now   Im not going to sit back and let them tell me to do what they want with my fertility becasue they have statistics to keep too.

I have written to my local MP, The hospital, The HFEA and the Daily Mail, Im not going to sit back and let them tell me because of government statistics that there are too many multiple pregnancies and its costing the NHS too much that they are starting on most clinics to only put one embryo back not the usual two, reducing pregnancy success. My letter I have gives reasons why twins are bad, It increases your chances of divorse (Thats just ridiculous that would depend on the couple) and that youll get high blood pressure AGGHHHHH  theres an interesting article here if anyone is about to encounter IVF and your clinic sasy they will only put one embryo bck it gives the statistics on the reduced chances of pregnancy http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-wellbeing/health-news/one-woman-one-egg-ivf-plan-reduces-chances-of-live-births-872404.html

Anyway away from my mission, i hope your all doing ok

Koolkap - still crossing everything for you   
BJP - great news on spermies!!
Kat - proud of ya that you managed to break the milestone!!
Waiting - fab news the scan went well sweetie!! xxxx


----------



## Sue74

Hi everyone hope you are all ok 

Just got the letter today to go for my HSG on the 16th march, I'm dreading it!!!!!! What is everyones experience of it (I don't mind you being honest, I can take it)!!!!  I think AF is due that week so I may have to change the date.  The postive thing is that its a step closer to the IUI and hopefully   .

Hi rex- great news bout your lining, hope all goes well to day with the tretment   .
Good luck

Sending you all


----------



## sarashy

hi sue74- i was told all sorts of horror stories about hsg so was really expecting the worst. BUt to be honest its was no more painful than a smear test for me. fingers crossed for you.

And thanks to everyone for the hellos and  good lucks for our iui. Good luck to you all too.

lots of  to you all
s x


----------



## Kathryne

Gembow - I really do hope you little mission works out, It really does get on my nerves that it depends on where you live on how you receive NHS treatment, we should all be treated the same!  

Sue - I have had a HSG done and it really isn't all that bad, i felt a little groggy in the evening but apart from that it was OK   plus like you said its that little step to getting your BFP xxx


----------



## MrsBrown

Afternoon lovely ladies

Gembow - dont blame you, nothing will change if nobody pipes up. Bloomin disgrace.

Kat - how are you today? Really hope that AF stays away. Massive achievement for you. Id be itching to test, you're so composed  

Sue - my HSG was terrible. Sorry.....I wish'd others were honest with me but I found it excruating. Try to watch the screen so you can see the dye going in. I couldnt see it and convinced myself there was something wrong. They wouldnt tell me the result and made me wait 2 whole months before I got them.   But I was told it was so bad for me because Im quite little down there (TMI!) and I think she used a speculum too big. Had pains for a few hours too, but my result was all clear so I guess you just cant tell. You normally have it around CD8. Wishing you tons of luck and just try to relax.  

Rex - how did you get on? All ok?
Waiting - best of luck for next week! No huge huge follies we hope but just perfect ones  

Went for my scan today and Im good to go !  
3 on right ovary, 1 x 18mm, 1 x 14mm 1x13mm and 1 x11 on the other with another 6 small ones. So inject tonight (really not looking forward to that) and we are in on Friday . So relieved just to know something is happening in there after all this time. Its the first scan I've ever seen.

Lots of love, Karenxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Karen - thats great news about your little follies roll on your BFP xxx

DH asked me to get a HPT lunchtime, I think he wants to do it more than me   I have to be honest I'm a little nervous about doing one a few days early.

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kat, I am going to be looking at this site every ten minutes if you are testing today  

Lots and lots of luck and love  

Gem, you go girl! Its our money at the end of the day and I am sick of being governed by stats and targets constantly. Its infuriating! Alot of the dentists in my village went private as they couldnt keep up with the NHS targets, even DS was private for a while. 8 years old and £25 for a check up!!

Mrs Brown, nearly PUPO! Whoop whoop. Good luck hun

Sue, mine was absolutely fine. I had a little discharge afterwards so wear a towel but think of it as a means to an end and not "yet another unfair procedure". You may get a little cramping afterwards but big


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks Sammy - I am nervous about testing but think I may give in I just hope and   that its not BFN AGAIN!!!


----------



## koolkap

All the best Kathryne ..! will pray for you    


lots of love n    
koolkap


----------



## sarashy

Why oh why do people who have children feel the need to preach to me!!!!  just had a phone call from my (8 months pg) cousin, who says i shouldnt be putting myself through all this and if it doesnt happen naturally then so be it. How can she ever come close to trying to understand how im feeling right now. Not only that i find out today that my gran had been nagging my mum to stop me going through with it. Who are either of them to tell me what to do, argh im so annoyed.
Anyway rant over.

good luck katherine fingers crossed for you.

baby dust to all
sx


----------



## pixielou

sarashy said:


> Why oh why do people who have children feel the need to preach to me!!!!  just had a phone call from my (8 months pg) cousin, who says i shouldnt be putting myself through all this and if it doesnt happen naturally then so be it. How can she ever come close to trying to understand how im feeling right now. Not only that i find out today that my gran had been nagging my mum to stop me going through with it. Who are either of them to tell me what to do, argh im so annoyed.
> Anyway rant over.
> 
> good luck katherine fingers crossed for you.
> 
> baby dust to all
> sx


Hi Ladies, I'm quite new to this site and will be starting IUI or IVF very soon, just depends on my consultant who I will go and see on friday and he will tell me. A couple of people have said to me that I should skip IUI and go straight to IUI. The things is, it may well work and I get 3 go's of IUI and IVF on NHS. 
So confused as my appointment to see him is on Friday and once I'm there I have to know what to say!

Sara, yes it's so frustrating when people lecture you. I had a friend a couple of weeks ago just casually blurt out, 'so are you pregnant yet'! I mean why say that?


----------



## ratsy

kat wishing you loads of luck for your testing       hope you get your   xxx


----------



## Sue74

Evening all, thank you sarashy, kathryne, mrs B and sammysmiles for the replies about the hsg, it has put my mind at rest a bit, I think it will be lay back and think of england!.

sarashy- good luck with the IUI, sending you        .

It really annoys me when people (like your cousin) who have no idea how we are feeling try to tell us what is best for us.  I wonder how they would cope with the pressure of trying to conceive and the emotions it brings each day.  I wish it was that easy and none of us had to go through this, still we have to think     and our dreams will come true.

Anyway my rant over too, sorry.....

Lots of luck everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Rex

Hi girls, 

Well, today went well, I had a bit of a hiccup in that I forgot to fill my blads, but then several cups of water later and all was swell.  Tho the wait in reception was ages, everything went really quick!  was quite surprised they kicked me out after 5 mins, I was thinking I could have a quiet lie down for 20 mins or something.  Now is the dreaded 2ww.  Bring on the 18th

Waiting, good fun next week then...

Kat - bring on Friday, I want you to buy a test - stay away witch

BJP2008 - Yeah for the journey so far and now the dreaded 2ww, btw what supps are you on?  I'm taking flaxseed oil and agnus catus, is your DH taking macca for the swimmers?

Koolkap - a big squeezy hug  

Gembow - I really applaud you taking a stance, we so often don't do anything and just rile against things.  If you do start an online petition or anything you can count on me.  

Sue74, I had my HSG last month and it was fine.  It is as they say, just feels like a menstrual cramp and then it goes away quite quicly.  There is just a bit of leakage after but honestly, I'm a real frady cat when it comes to pain and needles and it was a lot better than I had imagined it would be, really, a lot better!  Bring it on I say, then you know you're filling and spilling and the highway to heaven is all clear.  

Mrs Brown - fab, 3 good follie ollies, this is great, means your responding well to meds.  I'm sending you heaps of     for Friday.  Then we can be 2ww buddies! 

Wishing everyone a  

Rex


----------



## koolkap

Hi girls. Its BFN for me .. Will decide by tomm for next cycle shld we or shldnt we.

Takecare all.. i will be away for some days.. need to relax a bit...


----------



## Guest

Morning!!

DH just came back home as te trains arnt going to London, nice to have him home with me today   Can feel af about start any second  hate this feeling but was definately expecting her.
Koolcap - so sorry you got a BFN sweetie take care of yourself  
Rex - Funny you should say about petition as my mums starting one on the government website waiting to see if it will be accepted, ill let you know.    for 2ww!!!!
Kat - how you getting on?
Hello everyone else


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all   hope you are OK

Koolkap - So sorry to hear about your BFN lovely, I completely know how you feel  

Gem - Hi hun hope you enjoy your day with DH xx

Rex - Great news about yesterday I really do hope the next 2 weeks fly by hun xx

Sarashy - You rant away lovely, people who have children sometimes just don't understand what we have to go through, but please don't let it get you down just think of that BFP that we will end up with  

Ratsy - nice to hear from you lovely how are you xx

Sue - Morning lovely how are you

Sammy - Hi hun xx

Well bad news from me   the wicked, horrible, nasty witch showed up AGAIN!!!!!  i rang the hospital this morning and the nurse who I always see (she is lovely) said that because I am not on clomid and only taking the trigger shot she will do another 3 IUI's.  But I have to be honest I am not sure if I want to!  I have to ring another dept at 1.30pm today to see where we are on the IVF/ICSI list.  i have to be honest my brain feels like mush!!!  like a fool I had a little bit oh hope this time.

lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - I am so sorry hun, really thought it would work for you this time  

KoolKap - Sorry to you too, hope you feel better soon xx

Gembow - Well done you for making a stand, have a lovely day with DH xx

Sarashy - Don't let them get to you, my Nan was the same, they just don't understand that this is how we will have children, or have an incling as to what we are going through or how intrusive the treatment is, I just don't tell my nan anything now, she'll know once I'm pregnant xx

Good Morning to everyone else.

I'm ok today very positive at the moment and looking forward to next week, getting my new sofa today too can't believe how excited I am, how very sad, but we've always had hand me down sofa's, DH's at home waiting for it, told him he can't sit on it until I have!!!!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Waitingpatiently - So sorry I forgot about you hun xx  All the very best for next week lovely


----------



## waitingpatiently

That's ok I won't take offence, I really am sorry Kat sending you a great big hug through cyberspace xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kat, so sorry hun   I dont blame you for feeling so dis-heartened. Like Gembow you have been so positive and brave throughout all this. I always wished I was the same when I was down about the IUI's. Wouldnt they consider a medicated cycle?

Waiting, woohoo. New couch hey? I have only ever had one and I thought it was the comfiest couch I have ever sat on. I also love the smell of new couches and carpets  

Gem, lucky you spending the day with DH. When is he starting to work with you? I bet you cant wait.  

Koolkap, has AF arrived hun? So sorry, still test tomorrow as you never know but lots of hugs. If you ever need a chat I am around to PM about how sucky TTC is  

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sammy - Apparently not, they would only give me a medicated cycle if I didn't ovulate OK, which I do. x


----------



## Guest

Hi Kat - So so sorry she showed!!! she got me too so fed up with it all.  As im in the same boat as you with my clinic not ofering drugs im not backing down and hassling them to change their mind.  Would you do the drugs if they offered? xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Gem - to be honest lovely I really dont know, knowing my luck I would over stimmulate then and the treatment would be cancelled


----------



## Guest

Do you get any scans to check whats happening throughout the cycle? And whats the trigger shot you do?? xx


----------



## Kathryne

Yes hun I get a scan on CD8, CD10 and CD12 if needed the I take the ovritrell trigger shot.  My little follies are usually up to size by CD10 as sometimes I ovulate early.  How about you?  I know its not a good thing but its nice to know someone is in the same boat as me    I am sure we will get our BFP soon lovely xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

sorry Kat to hear it didnt work again


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Dona, how are you lovely xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Im not too bad at the moment having a lot of headaches and i cant go back on my meds coz of this TTC lark TTC natural is driving us mad, having to test every day to c if im ovulating 
so what is the next step for u Kat will it be IVF or more on IUI, thinking what gem said if we do IVF its like thats that no more


----------



## Kathryne

I know exaclty what you mean, I am waiting for the hospital to ring me back so we can discuss what to do next.  But I am very impatient and hate waiting its driving me crazy


----------



## Dona-Marie

i know that feeling waiting to c my Dr in April i know its not long but it seems to be draggin and to tell u the truth i fed up


----------



## jess4zak

Hi im fairly new to this site, so thought i will join in and say hi.  Well me and hubby been ttc for about five years now.  Had various investigations and told we have unexplained infertility.  Went to see the nurse to discuss our options and she tells us consultant recommends iui the ivf.  We are told you can have 6 attempts at iui and 1 attempt ivf on nhs.  

Had first iui, failed, 2nd iui failed.  Spoke to nurse who suggests giving iui another attempt.  Started the usual 150units gonal f alternate days again and started going for the scans.  1st scan showed we still had follicle present form last cycle, so the nurse tells us they may have to abandon to let meds get out of my system.  I asked if they abandon would it count as one attempt.  She then went on to tell us that it wouldnt count and if they abandoned then we wouldnt have to pay........ Pay! no one had ever mentioned paying we were told x6 iui's and x1 ivf nhs.  I challenged her about this comment and was told that we were not entitled to them attempts as we were to young ( were 30) and we had unexplained infertility.  So avoid stress they say and yet we now need plenty of cash!!  Anyway they didnt abandon and we had the insemination one week ago and now join the 2ww again.  Well thats me and now for the things that i dont understand

1. why is 30 to young?  i understand if your older than you should get more help as body clock ticking but it shouldnt be the case.  I could be 35 and in a short term relationship, how does that make you a better mum coz your older!!!

".  Why does it vary so much as to what we are entitled to! i am a nurse and i couldnt give one patient something and not to another, thought we were all equal!!

3.  Why do people feel the need to say when they know your trying to conceive " you can borrow mine if you want, that will put you off"  Well P*** off I dont want your children!  If they actually took they head out of their backsides and knew what we were going through they wouldnt be saying that.

Anyway sorry to meet you all and rant straight away, but its so frustrating.  ive taken a month off work now as crying all the time and finding it really hard to cope with it all.  My husband s a lovely person, but he doesnt want to talk about it, doesnt like me talking about it.  And a few of my frriends know, but other than that havent told a sole, not een family, so glad ive got to know about this site, thank you and sorry again xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Jess4zak - Welcome, and your more than welcome to rant whenever you like, we all know how you feel.
In answer to your questions unfortunately NHS treatment varies immensely across the country, I am 31 and was told we weren't entitled to NHS treatment until I was 36, now my friend started IVF about 2 months before we started treatment she is 37 and has only been with her partner for 3 yrs that's the difference they don't take your relationship status into account, luckily she fell straight away and I was so pleased for them.  I am really surprised they didn't tell you before you started that you would have to pay!!

Good luck on your 2 week wait and really hop you get your BFP, all the ladies on here are lovely and will be able to answer any questions you may have.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi jess4zak - Don't you worry about ranting lovely we all do it at some point on here, I had a good old rant this morning     Waitingpatiently is right, it will depend on where you live and your circumstances to what your local NHS will allow.  I heard someone say on GMTV this morning "It shouldn't be called NATIONAL HEALTH it should be called DISTRICT HEALTH" .....no truer words said.  All the very best with your next IUI and we are all here to help


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all, hope you don't mind me joining in with you.

I've started my 1st IUI and have been for D8 scan today.  Follies aren't growing too well and my lining's rather thin    Going back on Sunday for another scan so   things improve.  I'm drinking milk and pineapple juice and munching on brazil nuts - anyone got any other advice on encouraging those little follies to grow

I agree with all of you about the NHS being a total lottery - I'm having a 1 3/4 drive each way to the clinic as there's no where nearer, all for a 10 min scan to tell me to come back, it's a bit disheartening, but I'm trying to stay positive!

jess4zak - i share your frustrations totally about people offering their children - if they knew the half of what we go through I'm sure they wouldn't be so flippant with their remarks.

    to all on here, hope we all get some good news soon

Lyns xx


----------



## ratsy

hi kat sorry to hear bout your bfn     i know how you feel mine was bfn to the other week i was gutted i knew it would be tho coz i ovulated early before basting .well im starting ivf this time paying private but still at ivf wales . i phoned clinic today coz was worried about putting 1 embie back an they said not to worry i can have 2 as ive had loads of tx an its all failed an its a strict criteria . il also be having assisted hatching this time .ive got my follow up appointment 7th april so hopefully go from their . hope you get good news from hos goodluck kat .an all you girls on 2ww hope you get your bfps xxxxx


----------



## jess4zak

HIya all thanks for all your comments and words of reassurance, means alot.  District Health Service!!! how true, take care and good luck xxx


----------



## Guest

thank crunchie its FRIDAY!!!       

So after being a complete pain in the **** to the clinic   the nurse is going to talk to the dr and try and convince him to change his mind about drugs and/or at least scans.   If she cant Im going to ask to not bother with last 2 natural iuis and pay privately for the cycles with drugs I have had 2 positive day 21 tests and 1 negative so im not sure im always ov and never going to know with the narural cycles im doing.    on a plus ots FRIDAYYYYY   have a wedding fair we are doing this Sunday so busy busy weekend for me. what you all doing? 
Hi Lynschez, Kat, Jess, Waiting, Dona, Ratsy xxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies   hope you are all well xx

Gem - I really do hope that the nurse can change the dr's mind for you. Sounds like you got a busy weekend planned xx

Jess - How are you today lovely? xx

Ratsy - thanks for your kind works xx

Lyns - I really do hope your scan will be OK on Sunday and that your little follies have grown   

Waitingpatiently - How are you today lovely xx

Well the hospital rang be back 5.30pm last night and said two things, firstly we can have another 3 IUI's (if we want) as I am only having the ovritrelle trigger shot secondly we have got an appointment on the 18th March with the consultant to discuss IVF so we will hopefully know more from that.

Anyone doing anything nice this weekend?  We are off over our friends tonight (they only live 2 doors away  ) for a few cheeky drinks as its his birthday, then tomorrow we are going to the Gower for the weekend! can't wait xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Good Morning Ladies

Thank goodness it's Friday!!!

Hope everyone is ok today, good luck with the wedding fayre Gembow & I'm glad you kicking up a fuss may get you somewhere just a shame we have to kick off to get something to happen, I am going to have a lazy day on Sunday, then I'm looking after my niece on Sunday, who will no doubt wear me out.

Kat - you beat me to the post, just about to ask if you had heard, that's really good news, the 18th is so soon, will you do another IUI in the mean time?  Your weekend sounds lovely have a good one.  xx

Ratsy - Good luck with your IVF xx

Lynschez - Welcome and good luck with your treatment, not sure on Follie growing technique, mine seem to grow ok, just can't get the bloomin embryo's to stick!!!

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

One of the "oldies" still lurking .

Just wanted to give Gembox & Kat a big .  I am so terribly sorry to hear your news.  T.b.h. I was really reading to see if there was some fab news for me to get over-excited about.   that your amazing patience & positivity will pay off really soon.

Love &  to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Waitingpatiently - Yes lovely we will do another IUI this month going for CD10 scan next Fri and if that fails we will have a little break and go on a well deserved holiday xx

Julie - Hi hun how the devil are you


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - Really   this one works for you, we'll probably be on the 2ww around the same time.  Have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## ratsy

hi gembow.kat waiting patiently 
gem hope your wedding fair goes well 

kat you enjoy your drink av a good one you deserve it .i ment to say to you i cant believe they wont let you have medicated cycle i ovulate now on own an the 3 of mine been medicated an i live 40 mins away from you its stupid

waiting patiently hope you have good weekend to .

im going to town tomo an goin to treat myself to a new top im going up to liverpool nxt weekend to visit my in laws an were goin out for meal for my sil 30th bday .

well girls i heard it all today i was fumin .well i always talk to the lady on the pharmacy up asda .she came up to me today while i was in queue on checkout saying any news well firstly i could av died so i told her no an ive got to pay next time she asked how much an then said .well ive heard the best thing is (wait for it ) to go on HOLIDAY AAAAAARRRRGH  an it should happen an THEN LISTEN TO THIS .id rather pay for holiday an concieve than pay for that .i couldnt believe my ears ,  IT GETS WORSE YOU READY GIRLS .she said oooh my sons wife is 15 weeks prg an years ago before she met my son gave her eggs to a clinic an she stared trying herself an was starting to worry she couldnt get pg an guess what she did after 2 mths . i thort 2MTHS god yes that must av been worrying .i felt like saying omg how traumatic for her all of 2mths . you no wen in your mind you can see yourslf punching someone right in the face in your mind .well wot can i say .sorry for rant but god i hate people who dont think .before i left she shouted over let me no any news an il keep you updated on my dil .THANKS . well i think i need a drink .hope you all have good weekend god i feel better now xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Ratsy - OMG!!!!!  How did you not smack her in the mouth!!!  Have a lovely weekend chicken xx


----------



## pixielou

Hello again and can I join you? 

I have been to see my consultant today and he has recommended 3xIUI on NHS and so we will be starting in either april or may. So look forward to joining you all very soon. Have a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good start to the weekend.

Ratsy - you did so well, I'm not sure I wouldn't have been able to stop myself blowing up at the woman - although I am feeling very emotional at the moment  

Feeling very nervous about tomorrow's scan, worried that things aren't growing enough - all DH says is 'what will be, will be' - I konw he's trying to take the pressure off, but honestly, I feel like    at the moment.

  
Lyns xx


----------



## ratsy

hi lynschez i know i held it in because believe it or not she a nice woman if you no what i mean . 

youl be fine with scan i wouldnt worry things can change over night when you dont think it will work you have scan an you think why was i worried . 

hi pixielou im not spose to be on here anymore but the girls are so nice im startin ivf soon but i nip on hear now an then to be nosey .but the girls will def welcome you when they come on most of them are mad busy this weekend  xxxx


----------



## pixielou

ratsy said:


> hi lynschez i know i held it in because believe it or not she a nice woman if you no what i mean .
> 
> youl be fine with scan i wouldnt worry things can change over night when you dont think it will work you have scan an you think why was i worried .
> 
> hi pixielou im not spose to be on here anymore but the girls are so nice im startin ivf soon but i nip on hear now an then to be nosey .but the girls will def welcome you when they come on most of them are mad busy this weekend xxxx


Hi Ratsy!  Thank you
X


----------



## jess4zak

Hi, day 10 today of my 2ww and feels like day 1010!!! had the most emotionally draining day yesterday, it all started with watching the film knocked up!! i know its just a film but it started me thinking again, and am really struggling at the thought of not becoming a mum.  We cant afford to pay private for more treatment, so hoping that when new guidelines are issued in April we may have more entitlement.  To top it all, my niece TEXTED me las night to say she s pregnant, shes been with her boyfriend a whole two months and shes 18!! i know its up to them but it was a kick in the teeth.  She doesnt know we are having treatment, havent told any of my family, coz they are like the local press and it would be round the town befor you know it.  Anyway, it does help to vent a bit on here, so thanks for listening and hope your all well xxxx


----------



## cake bake

Hi there, I've been lurking as a guest during my first IUI (BFN) and have finally decided to get over myself and join in! Have had month off due to big cysts leftover from first cycle. Waiting on my period to get started on 2nd go, can't wait even though i scared of going through it all again. was so hopefull during first iui, esp as i had 4 big follies and 3 smaller ones - not till i came on here that i found out that would be cancelled in uk - i'm doing all this in germany (but I'm scottish!).

looking forward to chatting with you all and good luck to everyone thats going through it all. xx

p.s. ratsy - you indeed did well, i would have been in tears or thrown a wobbler.


----------



## ratsy

hi cake bake i know tell me ive been in right mood since .goodluck with your iui fingers crossed for you 

hi jess4zak .i no exactly how you feel my dp father rang us 2wks ago an told us my dp niece pg an she been with him just before xmas an shes 21 living at home i was gutted not that the fact she was pg as such but because i know she didnt really want it .but you will be ok you just got keep being positive i know it hard but you cant let it get you down . bet youl be fine with your niece its just the shock at mo when it comes out of the blue  av you thort about asking you local gp if they will fund the drugs if you do need extra tx coz some gps do ive just written to mine . goodluck hope you get a   when you test .take care xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Good Morning lovely ladies

Hope everyone had lovely weekends

Ratsy - You are more than welcome on this board xx

CakeBake - Welcome, sorry your 1st IUI didn't work, good luck with this one xx

Jess4zak - Not long to go now,   you don't need to worry about funding another cycle xx

Lynschez - Hope your scan went ok xx

Pixielou - Welcome & good luck with your forthcoming treatment xx

Kat - How are you today? xx

Gembow - How are things with you, how did the wedding fayre go? xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone, I am going for my follicle tracking scan today just   everything is ok xxx


----------



## sarashy

af is sooooooo frustrating now i want it to happen it decides not to, test showed a   so really want it to just happen then we can kick off with our 1st iui now. hope everyone had a nice wknd. 

x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies  

Ratsy - Well done my lovely on being so restrained! some people just don't understand   

Sarashy - All the very best for your IUI lovely   

Waitinpatiently - Morning lovely I   that your scan goes well today let us know what happens xxx

Gembow - How did your wedding fair go xx

Jess4zak - I really do hope and   that this will be your turn lovely xxx

Cakebake - All the very best with your next cycle and welcome on board xx

Lyns - How did your scan go? xx

And a BIG morning to everyone hope you are all well xxx

Well I got my scan on Fri and will hopefully have IUI the following Monday thats if my 'ickle' follies are behaving    I have decided to have a few reiki sessions over the next few weeks just to relax me and have a little sense of well being!  We have also decided not to tell anyone this time - think its for the best.  I   that it works this time but if it doesn't we are booking a holiday for the end of may - well deserved!


----------



## pixielou

Hello ladies , hope you all had a great weekend!

I'm going today to hospital for training on injecting for IUI, so if all goes well, looks like I may start IUI in April 

Very excited
X


----------



## pixielou

waitingpatiently said:


> Good Morning lovely ladies
> 
> Hope everyone had lovely weekends
> 
> Ratsy - You are more than welcome on this board xx
> 
> CakeBake - Welcome, sorry your 1st IUI didn't work, good luck with this one xx
> 
> Jess4zak - Not long to go now,  you don't need to worry about funding another cycle xx
> 
> Lynschez - Hope your scan went ok xx
> 
> Pixielou - Welcome & good luck with your forthcoming treatment xx
> 
> Kat - How are you today? xx
> 
> Gembow - How are things with you, how did the wedding fayre go? xx
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anyone, I am going for my follicle tracking scan today just  everything is ok xxx


Thanks waitingpatiently


----------



## Kathryne

Pixielou - All the very best with your training, I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## jess4zak

Hi again, i am going to discuss with my gp about funding meds as saw on here that some GP's are.  We are going to see what the outcome is on thursday!!  Then see what the clinic says, hopefully we wont have to ask anyone.  

We also found that the tube in london stops right at our clinic, been going there a over a year and doing a 45 minute walk to and from clinic!! So hubby thinks at could be just typical, finish treatment and now find it.  Hopefully he is right, sure he is jus trying to make me feel better by saying that but made us smile.  Good luck everyone out there xxxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi all

All went well at the clinic, I have one follie of 19mm, and a nice thick lining of 9.7mm, so am taking my pregnyl shot tonight and insemination will be Wednesday!!!

xx


----------



## sarashy

oh im now sooooooo confused. decided to do another test today after yesterdays was ^bfn^ as af still not arrived and got none of my usually symptoms of it doing and it was a very faint line on a clear blue test. so now thats two faints and one neg omg im going mad dont know what to do. dont want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Kathryne

Waitinpatiently - That is great news all the very best for Wed lovely    

Sarashy - they only sure way of knowing lovely is to go to your hospital/doctors and they will do a blood test.  I really do hope its a BFP for you xxx


----------



## Guest

HELLO!!! 
Just popped on to see how your all doing. 
Kat - Ive heard so much on reiki, hope your follies are being good!! 
Waiting - your follies are very good  Hope everything sticks to plan sweetie!
Hi everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s wedding fair went well  xx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone - hope you're all ok.  I've discovered they've updated our computer system at work, so I can read all your posts at work, but can no longer post any - very frustrating  

Waiting - good news about your scan, follies are a good size     for Weds. 

Kat - fingers crossed your follies are behaving themselves  

Sarashy - try not to go   with it all and keep    til you go to Dr.   its a  for you

Well scan on Sunday was ok, follies still slow growing - one 13mm and another 13.1mm, so keeping up with the injections and back tomorrow afternoon to see if there's any improvement.  Lining was much improved though    Just feel like I'm going a bit   with all the running back and forward and the uncertainty of everything.  Just going to spend tonight chilling out with a nice warm water bottle on my tummy, wishing those little follies a growing spurt.

Lyns x x


----------



## jess4zak

HI im jus wondering, ive been readin that some people are having their trigger injection for LH surge in the evening then going for insemination not the next day but the day after.  For my last two attempts, ive been told to do my trigger injection after 18:00 and then had insemination the next day, usually by lunchtime, do you think ive been going to early xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning all

Hope everyone is well today  

Jess4zak - I would ask your clinic if you are unsure, I have always had mine 36 hours before the basting. xx

Kat - How are you today? xx

Gembow - When is your next IUI? xx

Lynschez - Your follies will get there, uit is a stressful game this TTC!! xx

Sarashy -   it's a BFP for you xx

I'm ok today, basting is at 2pm tommorow and my consultant is doing it, don't know why just feel more confident with him doing it xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies xx

Waitingpatiently - Hi lovely how are you today hope you are cuddling your little follie   i am sure everything will be just perfect tomorrow and you will be getting your wonderful BFP soon xxx

Jess - Morning lovely. I have had mine trigger shot at various times, it just depends on when you are having your actual IUI treatment.  You should be taking your trigger shot 36 hrs before.  xx

Lynschez - Keep using that warming bag lovely and I am sure that your little follies will grow big and strong  

Gembow - Hi hun, glad your wedding fair went well.  Reiki last night was fab I had such an amazing nights sleep and feel totally relaxed today.  Having another session on Thurs ready for my scan on Fri   

Morning to everyone and I hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, just thought i'd pop on with a quick update from my scan.

Follies are growing, still very slow though!  However, good news is i take my trigger shot at half past midnight tomorrow and then insemination Friday morning   just got to keep up with the warm bag and lots of    thoughts in the meantime.

Hope everyone has had a good day today x x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lyns - All the very best for Friday lovely   . Hope your 2ww goes quickly xx


----------



## jess4zak

Hi thanks for that, im goin to check with clinic, when we  go back, coz ive never waited 36 hours from trigger to basting!! always done trigger at 18:00 and had basting at 12 the next day so 18 hours later.  ******* started spotting today so looks like 3rd time unlucky for us and wont get to do test on thursday x


----------



## jess4zak

didnt actually realise i swore in that last message til i saw censored, whoops!!!!!!


----------



## sarashy

well girlies was a BFN   af decided to show today after a BFP yesterday. had a blood test this morning, got back to work n it showed. so iui here we come, first scan and getting injections on friday. fingers crossed.
hope everyone is ok, im just going to go n down my sorrows in a bottle of wine.
x


----------



## Lynschez

Hi Jess & Sarashy, sending    your way.  Have some of that wine for me Sarashy, I'm trying to stay off it at the moment, although this journey is enough to turn anyone to drink  

Kat, thanks for the   thoughts, follies not as big as what other people state on here (only 15mm at scan today), but i'm still keeping fingers crossed.  I guess the clinic wouldn't go through with insemination if not, but all sorts of thoughts go through your head don't they

Hope everyone has a good weekend

Lyns x x


----------



## Guest

morning 

I had a call from clinic yesterday asking me to come back  in to dicuss my treatment as i made stinker about not getting the drugs or scans, the nurse didnt say much only that their policy is 6 natural iuis and then ivf but theres ways round things.    

DH quits work in 1 week 5 days hes soooo happy but hasnt got inspiration to work anymore knowing hes quitting, be good to see how we cope working tgether at home full time.   We get on well so sure it will be fine.

Lynschez - Good news follies are growing!
Sarashy -    sorry hun xx
jess -   3rd time lucky!
Kat - Enjoy reiki today hun 
Waiting - iui next week, 4th time lucky maybe lol xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning xx

Gembow - Great news about the clinic ringing you back hopefully they can sort something out for you lovely xx

Lyns - Hope your little follies are growing and I   you get your IUI soon xx

Jess - How are you today lovely   

And morning to waitinpatiently, sarashy and everyone else hope you are all well xx

I am not too bad today getting a little nervous about my scan on Fri I am hoping that everything will be OK  

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## jess4zak

Hi, thanks for your kind words, thought i'd feel better today but as hubby said its not just a cold!! hes such a star.  I cannot stop crying its got to me more this time than last two times.  I dunno why that is.  I will still do pee stick tomorrow but feeling like i shouldnt coz will only confirm what we already know and make me more miserable again.  I have had month off work and thought that it may help this time to work and now i just think will this ever happen. I dont mean to sound such a grump but it just gets harder and cant see the light at end of the tunnel.  I actually thought about taking someones elses baby form asda yesterday as they were just shouting at her for crying and she was so little like months old.  I wouldnt av actually taken her but felt like it.  Im turning into such a witch I never used to be like this.


----------



## Kathryne

jess4zak - I completely understand and know how you feel, when this one failed last week it hit me like a tone of bricks!! for some stupid reason I really thought this one would work.  It didn't help that when I did the HPT there was a faint positive line then the wonderful AF turned up the day after - really bad!!  I really do hope you will feel a little better soon and that the BFP that you so deserve will arrive soon lovely


----------



## pixielou

Kathryne said:


> Pixielou - All the very best with your training, I am sure you will be fine.


Thanks Kathryne 

Well, I went for the training session-luckily hubby managed to get home earlier from work-and it all went ok.
Can't believe that I'm gonna have to inject myself as I'm not the best when it comes to needles!  Suppose I'll just have to cope. So we each got a bag with syringes, needles etc and the nurse spent some time going through it all with us. Do you all use the syringe on it's own or do you have the other injecting gaget? Not sure which one to use to be honest.

Still confused about some of it but I suppose it's not until you start that it all becomes clear or clearer.
So I'm CD14 don't seem to have ov'd yet and so if AF arrives in approx 14 days I will start then.

I would really appreciate any helpful hints/advice that you could give me!
X


----------



## abbybella

hi girls 
I wonder if anyone has any advice? I am due to start my fourth iui next cycle and my consultant has upped all my drugs even though i had between one to four follicles each time before?
She has asked me to have three more goes iui before i will try ivf. So she has doubled my clomid to 100mg and said i need to go into the hospital on certain days for fsh injections?
Does anyone else have the injections and are there side effects as never had these before?
Thanks x


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, sorry for this but i feel like I'm going  

Went to the loo this morning and when i wiped (sorry TMI) I had started spotting.  Rang the clinic for a bit of reassurance but don't really feel that reassured!  All they said was to still do my trigger shot tonight as planned and they'll see what my lining is like on Friday.  I'm a bit stressed as this is the time of month that I took norethisterone to stop the 'pre-bleeding' as it was called and of course of IUI I can't take that, so I am really scared this will mean that Friday will be a disappointment.  I've been   all afternoon at work - I'm sure they think I'm crackers!

Has anyone else had experience of this?

Sorry for the rant, hope everyone is ok.

Lyns x x


----------



## MrsBrown

Evening ladies

Just a quick update and sorry I havent been online for a few days, just got back from Scotland for a few days break. It was exactly what we both needed and now am starting to turn my mind to my 2ww.

Basting went well at 11.30 last Friday so I guess Im on day 5? Test date is 20th March. Nothing to report so far, feel a bit sore in the chest area lol, but nothing else. All very early days I guess. I dont go back to work until Monday so looking forward to doing nothing over the weekend.
Good luck Lyns tomorrow.


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Ladies

Kat - Morning lovely, how are you today, just about to PM you xx

Gembow - Good luck for next week, not long now!! xx

MrsBrown - Glad basting went well, good luck with the remainder of your 2ww xx

Lynchez - Sorry your a bit   really hope everything is ok for you tommorow xx

Abbybella - Sorry can't help with the injections, but wanted to say good luck xx

Pixielou - Glad your training went well, I only inject the trigger, with a needle but DH does it 'cause I'm a chicken when it comes to that sort of thing   xx

Jess4zak   hope it's just spotting xx

Well, basting went really well yesterday feeling really positive, please remind me of this in a week or so when it is dwindling, I had my favorite nurse, my consultant and DH there, things just felt really positive and consultant said on the off chance it doesn't work to go and see him and discuss next steps, so all in all feeling pretty good!!!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies xx

Lyns - Oh lovely I hope everything will be OK tomorrow   I don't get spotting before the IUI so I am unable to advice but i am sure someone on here will be able to help. xxx

MrsBrown - Glad you had a lovely trip, hope you enjoy the rest of your break xx

Abbybella - Morning lovely how are you? x

Pixielou - Hi lovely the only advice I can really give is to relax - easier said than done I know.  I started last month taking the new pregnacare (conception ones) they are meant to help with your lining etc.  Hopefully they will work   

Morning Jess4zak, Waitingpatiently, Gembow, Sarashy and everyone else hope you are all well.

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Kathryne

Waitingpatiently - Sorry hun I must of sent my message the same time as you    All the very best on your 2ww I maybe joining you on Monday   will know more tomorrow xxx remember to take it easy and don't overdo things x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - the best thing about the 2ww is my DH wraps me up in cotton wool, although I was really nervous yesterday before we went not sure why, it just felt like it was last chance saloon if you know what I mean, anyway i hoovered the whol house from top to bottom, then got to the clinic 1/2 hour early 'cause I couldn't wait!!!  Really   this is the time for both of us xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

me to lovely xxx


----------



## MrsBrown

Fantastic news Waiting, lots of   coming your way  
Put your feet up and enjoy.

Good luck 2moro Kat. I take the Pregnacare too. Still been drinking loads of milk and pineapple juice too.
Love Karen xx


----------



## jess4zak

Hiya, did the test this morning, confirmed what we thought no luck this time.  

Kat i was jus reading your profile is this ur 3rd or 4th IUI? Have they spoke to you about ur options next? And are you still NHS funded or are you paying yourself.  Sorry for the questions jus curious to know what the clinic will suggest when they ring back later today.  Good luck anyway xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Jess - This will technically be our 4th!! as we are not having medicated IUI's the NHS have offered us another 3.  But in the meantime we also have our IVF appointment next Wed as we were told you can wait upto 12 months after being referred.  Hope thsi helps lovely xx


----------



## jess4zak

Thank you hun, i am hoping that they say we can have an attempt at ivf, but we'll see ive been medicated Throughout my iui's although they didnt find anything wrong with me or hubby.  Wonder why some have medicated and some dont!!  But like everything it is so varied.  Thank you and good luck xx


----------



## Kathryne

I really don't understand why its different procedures for different people depending on where you live its all a little  . xx


----------



## jess4zak

Jus been sent loads links to read about new entitlement for those living in east anglia, so i'm armed with info for when the nurses ring me back, so hopefully it wont be the end for us xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Jess4zak   so sorry,   the next time will be your time xxxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all

Jess,   sorry about your BFN. Hope you got your questions about funding sorted out.

Kat, hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow  

Waiting, all the best for your 2ww, I'll be hopefully joining you tomorrow   you get your BFP.

I feel much better after my   day yesterday and spotting appears to have stopped so   all goes well tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok

Lyns x x


----------



## abbybella

Morning girls

Good luck waiting on your 2ww. What number IUI is this for you? 
Good luck to everyone else on their 2 ww as well 

I'm doing ok, i haven't had any treatment since January as i got a bit despondant and cynical about the whole IUI thing but will get back in there with one more IUI before i start my new job in April (hopefully!!)

Does anyone know what the limit is on IUI and follicles? I'm concerned i may over stimulate with double clomid AND injections. I had 4 follicles before on 50mg clomid and they went ahead?

Must stock up on some vitamins, are pregnacare the best ones to get or are the supermarket own pregnancy ones just as good?

Kathryne, I don't understand why there are so many different rules and limits depending where you live either. Its so strange, People in my location are entitled to 6 IUIs (or more if needed) and one free IVF (if you meet the criteria) Yet people 6 miles away from me in the next town are not entitled to even any IUIs!! Seems very unfair.


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is well

Abbybella - This is my 5th attempt, 2 were BFN's & 2 were abandoned, I think the number of follicles you can go ahead wih depends on the clinic, I couldn't go ahead with 4!!!

xx


----------



## MrsBrown

Morning girls

Abbybella - this is only my first IUI but sometimes Im a bit worried they went ahead. Im on 50mg Clomid and I had 3 follies 48 hrs before basting, one at 18, one at 14 and one at 13. There were 7 on the other side!

I dont think its worked for me. I dont want to be neg, but surely I would feel something? I have nothing really, no bloating, pains, nausea - zilch. Still, Im only on day 7 of the 2ww.

Woke up this morning to a stinking cold. Throat feels like sandpaper and my head is banging. Want to crawl under the duvet but next door has the builders in. Been going on for 4 months and Im getting really really sick of it now.  They park all their vans in front of my house so when I open my curtains all I see is white vans, Really gets on my nerves. Just tired I suppose.

Hope you're doing ok Waiting, and all the other girls,


----------



## waitingpatiently

Mrs Brown - You are far too early to feel anything, it's only been a week, and most symptoms won't show til well after your test anyway, try not to read too much into things   xxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Mrs brown - please don't take offence, just re-read my post sounds a bit harsh, what I mean is not many people experience symptoms this early, implantation doesn't occur until day 5-7, one of my friends didn't get any symptoms at all and she is due in June, all she has felt was tiredness and that didn't start until she was about 6 weeks    xx

Kat - Good luck with your scan today, hope everything is good to go xxx


----------



## MrsBrown

Hi Waiting, absolutely no offence taken hunny, I know Im getting a bit obsessed now. Guess its just because its my first time and like everyone else you convince yourself it will work and cant believe another knockback when it doesnt. Last night I was freaking I was going to have triplets so it just goes to show my head is all over the bloomin place!!! 

Feel really ill today now, supposed to be meeting my friend in 20 mins for shopping in town but my head hurts so much I cant get out of bed!

Kat and Lyns - hope 2day goes well for you both


----------



## waitingpatiently

Mrs Brown - it's completely understandable, when I had my first IUI, I was convinced it had worked, I remember telling my friend I feel pregnant, felt like such a fool when it didn't work, the bottom line is we just are not going to know until we take a test, hard as it is, my clinic have always said to be positively optimistic, but this month I just feel like why wouldn't it happen for me, I have as good a chance as anyone else, so we'll just see what happens, good luck for next week though xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello everyone 

My name is kitten Ive been on here for a couple of weeks now I am waiting for AF to start next week so i can start my injections which is nerve racking DH is going to do it for me bless him   I have to take test because I had spotting sunday just gone and cramping for three days then started cramping again today might do it tomorrow get the first responce ones as you can test up to six days before.

Good luck for those with there tests today oh and Kat what a beautiful picture.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Hi Kitten and welcome to the thread.  

Just wanted to let you all know that there is some really good offers on very sensitive HPTs right now. The ones I have test at 10 m/l and were very cheap. Just type in that in the toolbar and you should see them. Im not sure Im supposed to give out the URL and I dont want to market early testing.  they were just very good value for money

Waiting, thanks for your support and kind words. I know Im truly not alone in this. xxxxx


----------



## koolkap

Hi ladies a little update from my side..  sorry for being away for a long time.. was just trying to recover... 
Okies lets start with spotting starting on 4th march and same on 5th march so went and saw Dr G on 6th to plan for next iui he asked me if my periods had started i said yes i had spotting for two days and by today my periods should start , he asked me if i did  pregnancy test i said yes it shows faint positive. he suggested to do blood test b4 deciding  on anything. He called me around 5.30 in the evening to tell me that my results show poor positive result. which means i was pregnant but it was not holding on.. so he said we will skip IUI for this month and start by next month.. Just to tell you girls i had heavy bleeding and clotting to on 7th and 8th. 
I was really upset and heart broken but my ever positive hubby dear said it was poor positive that means it can work ..  But he still says no for ivf.. so i guess next month we will go in for 3rd iui.. i am hoping that this month some miracle happens n i fall pregnant natural.. i know i am fool to think like this.. but i have started all healthy intake and lots of milk n Brazil nuts i hope if not pregnant it will at least improve my lining.

All the best to all who are testing this month.. will catch u all next month when i am on 2ww


----------



## Kitten 80

Hope its your third time lucky for you so sorry    


kitten


----------



## Lynschez

Hello ladies

Kat - hope your scan went well today and you got good news.

Mrs Brown & waiting - here's hoping the rest of your 2ww flies by and you both get a nice BFP at the end of it.

Koolkap - third time lucky for you  

Hi to Kitten, Abby, Gembow and anyone else I might have missed!

Well I am pleased to report my IUI went well.  Nurse did a scan first just to make sure lining was ok after my spotting, which it was and that reassured me so much.  Just now got my first ever 2ww - arrgghh!

Lyns x x


----------



## MrsBrown

Woo hoo lynschez - you are now PUPO!!! will send you lots of   on your 2ww  

Koolkap - really really sorry to hear your news. You must have been all over the place emotionally these last couple of days. But I think I would hope that your chemical pg is a very good sign and nowhere near all hope is lost. Hope you and your DH have a relaxing weekend and take some time to talk things through. Its such a rollercoaster.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello lynschez 

thank crunchie its friday im still at work at the moment but not for long have a loverly weekend and will keep you posted on my evenys next week.

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

hey koolcap, i know how ur feeling i just went through the same thing this week. had a pos test and hcg raised then af showed up. I spoke tot the clinic though n they said if i was up to it could have iui this month so start injections today. hope ur ok.   


Ouch the injections hurt. DH thought it was funny which i did not. so here goes. Got a scan next friday to check follies so fingers crossed.

Hello and thanks to all who posted support the other day.
xx


----------



## Rex

Hi all

Sorry I've been away - just trying to ride out my 2ww.  I'm spose to test on Wed, but check this morning and its a  .  Was a bit depressed this morning, had a few tears but now am better.  Ready to see in the next cycle.  

Koolkap, I'm so sorry to hear your news - and I totally agree with your DH, things are finally coming together and perhaps with little treats for mother nature (brazil nuts, pineapples and other goodies) next month may be the one.  

Mrs Brown - how was your holiday?

Hi to everyone, was not today just fab!  bring on the sunshine and spring and the birds and the bees.


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all, it's been very quiet on here this weekend, guess everyone's been making the most of the sunshine  

Well, my first ever 2ww isn't going too well.  did my pregynl injection today, but later on when me n DH were   there was a lot of blood -not really a good sign eh?  Going to see if it stops but if not will ring clinic tomorrow as I'm supposed to do another jab Wednesday, but doesn't seem much point at the minute.  Has this ever happened to anyone else?  Feeling a bit   at the moment.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Lyns x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello there

Sorry Ive not herd of bleeding after injection so I can't help you Iam afraid I got a BFN this morning but Didn't cry this time because i start my menapar next week for iui so I'm thinking  hope your OK now after your  .



Kitten


----------



## waitingpatiently

Good Morning ladies

Hope everyone had a good weekend, the weather was lovely yesterday.

Kat - Where are you?  Hope everything is Ok xxx

Kitten - welcome  Hope your IUI gives you the BFP you deserve xxx

Lynschez - Sorry your not feeling good, I would give the clinic a call and just check with them, I've never had a bleed like that xxx

Rex -   has AF arrived?  If not test on your official test date, hope your just too early to test   xxx

Sarashy - Sorry your injections hurt   good luck with Friday's scan xxx


Mrs Brown, Gembow and anyone I've missed hope your all ok xxx

Things are fine with me, had a slight dip in my positivity yesterday, but feeling ok now, thankfully not symptom spotting or trying to second guess I know from the last few IUI's that any twinges I feel are either normal or in my imagination so we'll just have to wait and see!!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies  and what a beautiful day 

First can I please say THANK YOU  for all being there for me last week I have to say it was one of the worst weeks since we have started this treatment. I know I moaned allot but I'm back on track and the old Kat has sorted herself out!!

We went for our scan on Fri and it showed one little follie 1.3cm and the cyst I had last month was getting smaller (thank god). The nurse said that I would have to go back today for another scan to see how my follie was growing. Well anyway to cut a long story short DH & I had a good old chat in the waiting room and have decided to have a little rest from treatment for 2 months and chill out. We still have our IVF appointment on Wed morning, which obviously we will still go to and hopefully we will meet their criteria and get popped on the waiting list. After leaving the hospital on Fri DH & I thought we needed a well deserved break so we have booked a lovely holiday at the end of May and I can't wait. Anyway enough of me xx

Waitingpatiently - I really do  lovely that this is your turn to get the wonderful BFP that you so deserve, please keep positive  

Kitten - Welcome on board lovely - if you have any questions please ask away xx thanks for the comment on my photo its wonderful how the camera lies  

Rex - How are you feeling today xx

Sarashy - So sorry to hear that your injections are hurting you, all the very best for Fri lovely xxx

Lyns - I really hope you are feeling a bit better have you had anymore spotting? xxx

Abbybella - Hi lovely how are you? xx

And morning to Mrs Brown, Gembow and all you other lovely ladies.

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello waitingpatiently

Hope all is well for you I'm the same you say to your self its nothing then Evey twinge and the ( . ) ( . ) well you just think oh might be when you no you get it every month but you always seem to think its differant when its not   so i think we are all the same.

Kitten


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Hey Girls,

I know I've been absent for quite a while but I just thought I'd pop on to let you know that I got a BFP on Sunday!
I'm so over the moon and cant stop laughing and crying! It was very unexpected as DH sperm count was only 2million and I didn't have any symptoms. So it does work!

Hope your all well and Kat praying that it's your turn soon  

xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - Welcome back, firstly there is no need to apologise, you have been so supportive especially with me through my up's and down's, I think it's a good idea to take a break, we all get so obsessed with the whole thing, but we have age on our side which I think we sometimes forget, Holiday sounds fab, where are you off to? xx

ClaireyFairy - OMG congratulations, so pleased for you xx

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Claireyfairy - BIG congratulations lovely I am over the moon for you xxxxx

Waitingpatiently - Hi hun, we are off to Turkey 5* all inc and I can't wait.  I see you got a weight ticker, I am on one massive diet now I do go to a Rosemary Conely class and find it really good but you know what its like unless you have something to look forward to you kinda slip out of it.  So I am totally motivated now and intend to loose a good few pounds    How are you today lovely any symptoms? xx


----------



## MrsBrown

Claireyfairy. FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!! So very very happy for you.  

Kat - great to see you back!!! I was getting worried and wondered where you where. Totally understand you hun, Im ready to quit with this permanently sometimes and I'm only into round 1! Your holiday will do you both the power of good. 

Waiting - how you holding up? Any symptons?

Sorry Lynschez, cant help with the bleed after injection, never happened to me.  its just a little blip and nothing to be worried about . How are you and how did you get on

Hello to Kitten   and everyone else today , love Karenxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Karen - Don't think about quitting lovely I am sure your BFP is just around the corner.  I am not ready to give up just yet just need a little break xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Kat - I'm feeling good no symptoms just heavy boobs, but I get this every month anyway, trying not to think about it too much what will be will be.  Trying to lose a little weight incase we need IVF, I want to egg share if we go down that road, and my BMI needs to be below 30, I only have about a stone to lose, a couple of years ago I did weight watchers and lost just over 4 stone, so losing a stone shouldn't be too hard, especially as it's the stone I've put on since leaving weight watchers!!!    Turkey sounds lovely, not too far away either.

Karen - Don't think about giving up, you are at the very start of this journey, and I strongly believe we will all get our BFP's eventually, for me this will be our 3rd shot at IUI and if it doesn't work I would rather give a treatment with a higher success rate a shot, but am sure eventually I will be pregnant.

Get me I'm full of good advise today, I will expect you all to gove me a good telling off, when my   mood dies off as we get further into the 2ww!!!!  

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Waitinpatiently - I want to loose 1 stone 7lb so i went out lunchtime and bought all the right food that i need and no more vino more me - well for a while anyway    I wanted to egg share in the very beginning but unfortunately my FSH level was a little too high   .  Looking forward to our appointment on Wed, it will be good to hear what the consultant has to say.  I am sure you will loose the stone in no time at all lovely xx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone, thanks so much for the support, it's really helped!

Rang the clinic this morning and they advised to keep an eye on the bleeding as it hadn't got any worse overnight and to still do injection Wednesday as planned.  Felt much better as they said as it was fresh blood it could be from the procedure and not to panic.  Typically, throughout the day it has gradually lessened and now pretty much stopped - i feel a bit of a wally  .  Also a bit concerned about more   incase it sets it off again.  God, I'm so neurotic, and I'm not usually - honest, sorry ladies!

Kat - Turkey sounds like an ideal option, good chance to recharge your batteries.  Good luck for Wednesday too xx

Waiting - I'm loving your PMA, i need to adopt the same   xx

Congrat Claireyfairy, that's wonderful news xx

Hi to everyone else I've missed, hope you're all doing ok, 

Lyns x x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Lynschez - Just did a lovely post and lost the bleedin thing, anyway so pleased everything is OK, and hope your mind is at rest, sending you some of my   xxx


----------



## Rex

ClaireyFairy - CONGRATULATIONS!  Go Girl!  I'm so proud of you.  You're my inspiration for this cycle.  Success - YAH!  

Kat, a big   to you sweetie.  
where in Turkey are you going?  we went there last year and it was beautiful.  We did a tour from Istanbul and all the way round.  Its just the ticket to take your mind off things and relax - have you started planning your wardrobe?  a lovely bikini and sarong on the shopping list?  just the ticket to make you feel great again.  

Lyns - everything ok now?  all that bleeding sounds quite scary. 

Mrs Brown - when do you test?  has the 2ww been kind to you?

Well, the witch is definitely here, she has already started showing herself so I imagine my first day will be Wed or tomorow evening.  I'm booked in again to see the consult on Friday.   for this cycle.


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kathryne said:


> Waitinpatiently - I want to loose 1 stone 7lb so i went out lunchtime and bought all the right food that i need and no more vino more me - well for a while anyway


Kat - That is all it's about to be honest I lost just over 4 stone 3 years ago and did it really by cutting out naughty things, crisps, biscuits, chocolate, swapped sugar for sweetner, reduced bread intake, and I lost that weight in 6 months it can be done you just have to focus on it, i've lost another 1lb, so quite pleased thats 4lb in 2 weeks.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies xx

Waitingpatiently - That is a tremendous amount you have lost well done!  I was up at 6.30am this morning doing my tummy exercises, and as I was leaving the house this morning I told my dog 'Ben' to be ready for when I get home as we are going on a lovely walk - I'm sure he looks at me and thinks I've lost the plot    

Rex - We are going to Bodrum 'Voyage Hotel' adults only so hopefully it will be OK and I am defiantly thinking about my wardrobe but not getting anything yet as i would like to loose a few more pounds! - I am hoping it wont be like what they showed on watchdog last night!!!  All the very best for your next cycle lovely so sorry the wicked witch turned up xxx

Lyns - I am so glad you are feeling better lovely and i am   that this will be your turn lovely xxx

Hi to Karen, Gembow and everyone else hope you are all well xxx

Well I got my appointment 10.30am tomorrow and we will hopefully know more from that.  I am a little nervous but OK its just the not knowing!!

Have a good day everyone

Love Kat xxx


----------



## MrsBrown

Rex - really sorry to hear its a BFN for you.   But you sound really positive about the next one, lots of luck hun

Waiting - wow, that is some weight loss! Well done. Its all about just being focused isnt it. I lost 2 stone in about 4 months last year and kept it off too. Amazing how just chucking out the rubbish can trim it all off. Keep it up and how are you doing?

Kat - you look so beautiful on your wedding pic, keep up the exercise, all good for the PMA! 

Lyns - glad everything is all ok now and your mind is at kinda at rest  )

As for me, now 11DPO, and had a few twinges since Sunday night like AF is round the corner and got that horrible draggy down feeling you get. I know I have 3 days to test day but just not feeling it, but getting used to the idea that my Clomid hell is beckoning next week hahahahaha. I really dont like them but if they make those lovely follies then bring it on


----------



## waitingpatiently

Mrs Brown   you get your BFP, I'm doing ok, still got a way to go OTD is not until next Friday.  for me I think because I have been through so may IUI's now, I know the twinges I feel do not mean anything, so I'm kinda just taking it in my stride.  Of course I will be devastated if it doesn't work, but it will just mean I need to change treatments. xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Mrs Brown - I am really   for you lovely only 3 more sleeps and I hope you will get that BFP xxx

Waitingpatiently - I know you got a few more sleeps but I am sending you millions of   thoughts xx

Well I am off out to the shops to get a little baby boy outfit, a close friend of ours had a baby boy last week and called him Caleb!  not that I am in the mood to shop for baby clothes.  But on a nicer note i have a lovely big fruit salad for my lunch   

MrsBrown & Waitingpatiently you are my inspiration for loosing weight you have both done so well xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Enjoy your shopping Kat xx

I have a question ladies, I woke up feeling a bit groggy today anyway i started getting sharp pains only lasting about a second started in the ovary area and then went downstairs (TMI), I felt like I couldn't sit down properly, it seems to have passed now, just wondered if anyone else had had this, it's certainly new to me.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Waitingpatiently - I have had similar pains to what you are saying sounds like what i had last month, which could very well be implantation


----------



## waitingpatiently

Thanks Kat, that is what I was thinking as it would be about the right time, I think implantation is around day 5-7 i am on day 6, just too scared to think it could be that, so trying not to read too much into it, anyway I am convinced you had a chemical pg last month   xx


----------



## Kathryne

between you and me I tested the day after and I had a faint positive   oh well never mind - that one was not meant to be! Oh I really do hope that it is implantation lovely xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

I just don't know, although I feel fairly positive that this may work I am so scared that it may not, after all the odds are far greater that it will fail then will work, but up until now i have not really thought about it, I was so embarrassed though bouncing up and down in my chair everytime this twinge came, thank god I have my own office.  

Going back to you, I think you should take it as a positive, any line is a positive, so it worked but wasn't meant to be this time, still shows it can work xxx


----------



## cake bake

Hi to all again, 

waitingpatiently - i had similar pains like that around about when implantation should have been after my first IUI, they went away really quickly and were quite sharp stabbing feeling. Got my fingers crossed for you that it all works and you get that BFP.

Late Congrats to Clairefairy - gives me hope that IUI can work - despite the odds! - which frequently depress me.

Update on me - i had scan this morning and cysts are gone, so I start injections on Thursday - never thought i would ever look forward to sticking needles in myself! Round 2 here we go!!!!


----------



## MrsBrown

Waiting - really hope your pains are good ones hun, dont bounce too much in that chair mind hahahaha  

Kat - OMG, I think I was on another planet or something. Im so sorry love, i remember reading you went past CD23 and then it was all over. Bless ya, I understand now why this holiday is a much needed thing

Cake Bake - lots of luck to you on your round 2.
Love Karen xxx

ps, I've had some strange gunge this afternoon, like coffee sticky goo. Weird.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Cake Bake - All the very best for thursday lovely xxx

Hi Karen - I have all my finger and toes crossed for you lovely xx

Well I'm off home to take my goregous dog over the park (which is a little exercise for me too  )

I will let you know how i get on at the hospital tomorrow.

Have a good evening xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone,

Rex - sorry about your BFN hun, but pleased you're feeling   for your tx this time

Mrs Brown - not long to go now,    you get your BFP, I'm really keeping everything crossed for you

Cakebake - good luck for next cycle.  I know what you mean about looking forward to sticking needles in yourself, sounds   when you say it out loud doesn't it??

Waiting - we are testing on the same day, next Friday, seems forever away doesn't it?  I've sort of given up hope though cos I'm still bleeding slightly, although it's turned brown (sorry TMI) I'm still not feeling optimistic.  

Kat - hope all goes well tomorrow for you hun, I'll keep everything crossed.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Lyns x x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Lynschez - Yes next Friday is still a long way off, I wouldn't worry too much about the bleeding, brown blood is old blood. xx   we both get our BFP's xx


----------



## Guest

HELLO

Just making dins, so got a few mins of free time as i let the enchiladas cook! 

Went to see dr today and i start iui with clomid next month yay!! just shows if you want something fight for it as he was adamant not to do drugs and scans to start.  How depressing is when you see an annoucement on ******** of a pregnancy, my friend is on her 2nd and we started ttc the same time oh joy! Sometimes i would just love to pack my bags and emigrate where no one knows me and i can start afresh!   

Claire- Big massive congrats sweetie im so happy for you      

Hi everyone else will catch up moz after yummy dins xx


----------



## Lynschez

Good for you Gembow - pleased your perseverance paid off    

I know what you mean about emigrating.  A friend at work is due to have her baby in 5 weeks and she started TTC a year after I did.  I feel like it's in my face all the time.  But never fear, it will be us soon   

Hope you enjoyed your enchiladas  

Lyns x x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Good Morning Ladies

Hope evryone is well today.

Gembow - Good news on your treatment,   you get you well deserved BFP xx

Lynschez - Hope your OK today, only 9 days to go!! xx

Kat - How are you today hun?  xx

Cakebake - Good luck with your treatment hun xx

Karen - How are you, not long to go now xx

Well, twinges continued last night (.y.) are still really sore, in fact not so much sore as they hurt when they move (not very good at describing this, sorry!!!), I have quite a frontage F cup so they are big anyway, but when I walk or move in bed they really hurt, I am sure though that this is from the Pregnyl I took, and still getting funny twinges like yesterday. Think I've started to get a bit  

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello every one and good morning sorry not been on here for a few days been a bit busy lately feeling the witch is about to arrive.

Rex sorry for your BFN   next time will be yours 

Mrs brown   BFP for you  

Cakebake good luck with everything I start my injections hopefully tomorrow if witch turns up today which it should.

Waiting please don't give up  thinking

Kat good luck honey today

Lynchez  good luck

Claire  congrats 

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Morning, morning morning   

Kitten, hope you get your AF soon and you can get on the IUI rollercoaster. Cramps are awful, starting to really hate AF  
Waiting - you've got a lot more signs than me and I think that sounds good   I also have a lot up front lol, and I get nada.
Kat- how did you get on today? Hope its all good
Gembow - YEEHHHHAAA! Clomid here you come hahahaha. Im absolutely sure it will do you wonders. So happy for you.

Well, Im going loop the loop. Can anyone tell me when I should expect my AF if I get a BFN on Friday? Friday would be CD27 and I am normally 27/28 days so I thought I should test/bleed around the same time. I had terrible cramps up till about 10pm last night again and another brown gloop (TMI) and then NOTHING!!!   I havent a clue what is happening to me. I think Im gonna get a FRER on the way home. I need to put my sanity right. I really dont think it could be implantation now, it just seems far too late. Now on 12dpiui.Love to you all, Karen xxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Karen - I completely know how you feel (old hag at this now  ) but please try not to test until Fri lovely   and try to keep positive - I am   that you will get your BFP xxx

Kitten - I really hope the wicked witch stays away   

Waitingpatiently - Morning lovely how are you today I really am   that it is implantation that you are feeling....come on mother nature give waiting her BFP  

Lyns & Gembow - how are you both today? xx

well we went for our appointment this morning and everything went well.  The consultant was really lovely and explained everthing crystal clear!  we have now been popped on the IVF/ICSI list and will hear from them shortly.  In the meantime we are having time away from treatment well until after our holiday and will have our 3 extra IUI's while waiting for IVF.  Who knows it may work before we have to have IVF    xx

lots of love kat

p.s. does anyone mind me sticking around while we are not having treatment (approx 2 months) its kinda nice to keep in touch now and again xx


----------



## Guest

Kat - Great news that 3 more iuis b4 ivf, hopefully you wont have to have IVF.  Youve been here alot longer than any of us so you have to stay!!    

Waiting - hoping its implantation sweetie!! 

Karen - no testing wait till fri    you get bfp



xxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Afternoon all

Kat - That is fantastic, did they indicate how long the list is?  I really hope your right and I'm trying to stay positive, but I'm so scared of the fall if we get another BFN xx

Karen -   Try and stay away from the POAS, and anyway it could be implantation, implantation can occur until day 12, would just hate for you to get a BFN by testing too early, a friend of mine did it for 4 days before OTD and got really down over the negatives, then the night before OTD got a BFP

Gembow -Thanks Hun, not convinced though. xx

Kitten hope AF arrives soon for you xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - Forgot to say you are strictly forbidden to leave us, it is you that keeps me sane   I won't be leaving even if I do get my BFP!! xx


----------



## Kathryne

Waiting -     what you like.


----------



## waitingpatiently

Just called the clinic, as twinges are coming over me more often and feels a bit like AF, anyway they said they couldn't say either way but could be a cyst from last cycle, so I'm no better off, I think I secretly wanted them to say it sounds good, not that they would!!! Feel a bit   now xxx


----------



## Kathryne

The worst thing is lovely that AF pains apparantly feel the same as early stage for BFP.  I just hope it is a BFP for you lovely xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Thanks Kat, it won't be AF yet, I am pretty predictable, so let's   it's a good sign, knowing my luck it's probably constipation!!!! xx


----------



## Kathryne

I am sure its not AF pains lovely xx roll on your BFP x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat -   and a big   Thanks hun xx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all,

Kat, so pleased for you, here's hoping you won't be needing that IVF but pleased you're on your way   and you're definitely more that welcome to stick around on here with us as long as you like!

Mrs Brown   hang on in there, try not to test til Friday and sending lots of    your way for your BFP!

Waiting   for you too, keep up the PMA hun  

I was also on the phone to clinic today as I'm still loosing lots of brown blood (sorry TMI).  It's horrible! I felt a bit like I was back with my old period problems as I used to be like this all the time, but controlled it with norethisterone.  When I was on clomid, I had a reasonable sort of cycle as I was ovulating, which makes me think that this IUI isn't working.  Nurse said (as you told me waiting  ) that it's old blood and things could still be happening, so to try not to worry.  She also said that if it doesn't work this time, they could possibly look at progesterone next time to help (usually done in IVF).  So all in all i'm trying to keep positive and not focus on the negative - how long this will last, who knows  

Hi to Kitten, Gembow and anyone else I've missed   xx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone  

I hope you're all well and wish you lots of     for your treatment.

I'm not sure many of you here will remember/know me now but thought I'd let those of you who do know that we found out last week that I'm expecting twins! Can't believe it! I did have two follicles though so there was a high chance. Hopefully this may give everyone some hope that IUI does work despite the stress that it causes. 

Lots of love to you all


----------



## waitingpatiently

Sal - Oh my goodness congratulations could you send some of your sticky vibes this way !!! xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Sal, that's lovely news xx


----------



## Kitten 80

hello everyone and hello sal congrates they said there is high possibility there could be twins.

Well the witch arrived but have to start injections Friday as she came this evening my scans are booked for next week so all looking good hope its all this straight forward  but you don't always get what you wont 
speak tomorrow

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies xx

Sal - BIG congratulations, twin how lovely I hope you have a healthy pregnancy xxx

Waitingpatiently - Morning lovely how are you today? xx

Lyns - How are you today? has the spotting stopped? xx

Kitten - Good luck with your injections and all the very best for your scans next week lovely lets hope that this is going to be your BFP xxx

Hi to Karen, Gembow and everyone else - hope you are all well xxx


----------



## MrsBrown

HappyGirl and Sal - massive congrats to you both. Its always so nice to see some good news on here. Hope you both have a healthy pregnancy and are blessed with beautiful babies.

Kat - dont you dare go anywhere! I really look forward to seeing your posts and would love you to linger and keep spurring us all on.  

Waiting - hows your pains today? Are you feeling better?

Well, I resisted the pee stick but I feel its not long now until the   is here. Have terrible cramps still, and bits of spotting continue. I just wish she'd show her face now. I didnt expect these cramps to last so long, mind you, a lot might be the clomid. 
Actually feel quite upbeat about it all. Looking forward to round 2, except the insem will be on/around my birthday. Might be a lucky sign.
Oh well, will keep you posted. Suppose its not over until the fat lady sings. Im sure I keep getting odd looks from everyone everytime  I disappear to the ladies, lol


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely, you are right its not over till the fat lady sings!!! And I really do   that she will not sing for you    thanks for not minding me sticking around,  after my hols we will def be doing another IUI and hopefully we will be all relaxed, chilled out and ready to go!  


What a beautiful day - shame I got college tonight, never mind its Fri tomorrow xx


----------



## sarashy

hi girlies, sorry not been around for a few days, been a little down after mc last wk, but im trying to stay positive this week.

Congratulations to those who got their BFP and good luck to those on treatment.

I have a ft scan tomorrow so fingers crossed they're growing. Although im already convinced that ive ov'd as i lost the egg white bit yesterday (sorry to be graphic). Any help on that would be great. will they be able to tell on the scan? if i have i take it that means its an abandoned cycle? im only on cd9. DOnt want to ring the clinic as i think she thinks im a little . will have to se what happens at scan tomos.

kat dont go, u never know what will happen betwen now n ivf. good luck hun

baby dust to all xx


----------



## Guest

Sal - Thats great news - hows exciting!!!


----------



## MrsBrown

Hi Sarashy, sorry about your last round and what you had to go though. This is only me nearing the end of the first 2WW so Im not as experienced as some on here. I think if you have the same scan (the internal one...hmmm nice) then they should be able to tell? When I seen it before she showed me all the follicles at the end of the ovaries so Im assuming if you o'd then it might look different. Then again, I might be totally wrong. 

Its glorious here today too. Im looking forward to a nice glass of wine if the old witch shows.


----------



## waitingpatiently

Afternoon ladies, sorry not been on before now actually been busy working instead of looking on here      

Kat - How are you today? xx

Mrs Brown - Try and treat every day as it comes, when is OTD? xx

Gembow - Hope your well? xx

Sarashy - If you have ovulated, the scan will show up fluid which indicated the egg has been released, hope this helps xx

HappyGirl - Congratulations, it gives us inspiration to see it does work xx

Kitten - Glad you can get going now, good luck next week xx

Lynschez - How are you holding up? xx

Well, pains have all gone, except my aching boobs, but I've lost all my PMA and went from last night thinking this could actually be the one, to now thinking there's little chance, the bottom line is I won't know for another 8 days, so, going to try and get my PMA back and just ride out the next week, can't believe a week tommorow it'll all be over!! xx (sorry for being a bit negative) x


----------



## MrsBrown

Waiting - OTD is tomorrow. Its just hell this isnt it  
Come to the conclusion after reading what seems like millions of threads is that you just dont know. Some have loads of symptons (like AlisonK remember) and then get BFN, others have none and get BFP. We just dont know hunny. Come on, chin up, its still very early days yet. We're all hoping you hit it this time.


----------



## Kathryne

MrsBrown - All the very best for tomorrow I really do   that you get your BFP xxx

Waiting - If you don't get that PMA back I will have to come and give you a right old telling off     only joking hun the 2ww has to be one of the worst/best things ever and I really do hope the next week goes really really quick for you xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Thanks ladies   

Karen - Really   you get your BFP tommorow xx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone - only one more day to the weekend  

Mrs Brown, good luck for tomorrow hun, really   you get your BFP.

Waiting - sorry you've lost your PMA but maybe if you've stopped all the cramps and everything it means your little embies are snuggled in  .  I'm holding up ok, but still spotting the horrible brown blood so not very hopeful for this cycle.  But at least i'm more well equipped for my next one and know that I want to ask for progesterone to help with my lining!

Happygirl - congrats , thanks for sharing, it makes you realise this can be all worth while!

Sarashy - good luck with scan tomorrow hun 

Hi Kat, Gembow, kitten and everyone else.  Only a quickie as my hubby is taking me out for tea to celebrate nearly one week of 2ww over   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi everyone hope everyone OK no negative thoughts only  allowed good luck for those doing there HPT tomorrow hope there BFP I ve started taking my baby aspirin to thicken the lining so little eggy can hold on hope it helps 

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

hi, its hard keeping up with everyones news when you are new here, but I'll try and keep up!

waiting - big dose of encouragement being sent to you to keep positive. i know its so hard and i'm the worst for being negative (and always get in to trouble for it) but it is early days still and you really just can't know so you might as well enjoy being positive and hoping for the best. 

Mrs Brown - got everything crossed for you for tomorrow. hope you get that BFP. x

Lynschez - got fingers crossed for you too and hope that the brown stuff does not mean anything. my friend had that just after she found out she was pregnant and all was ok in the end.

Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone else on 2WW - i am rubbish at keeping up but i'll get better - i hope.

kitten - are you starting your injections today? I start mine tonight - what day are you on?

First injection for me tonight, am almost excited  . have to do 50 for 3 days and then just 25 for the last 4. last time i was 50 all the way but got 4 follies and 4 smaller ones. I'd be happy to risk more but i know thats not clever so i'll do as i'm told!  How often do you all get scanned to check on progress?  I only get scanned once after the 7 days here. 

Kat - glad you are sticking around as your calm and lovely attitude is an inspiration - wish i could be more like that. congrats on your hols too, we are doing similar, booked a hol in may for what should be the end of 3 iui cycles since i predict we will need it after all this. x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi cakebake

I start myn tomorrow night I am exited as well do you have to do them same time every day?.

Kitten


----------



## waitingpatiently

Evening Ladies

Thanks for your messages, I am feeling much better now thank you, just a little blip, now back to feeling   what will be will be.

Karen - Good luck for tommorow xx

Cake bake, kitten - hope your injections go well xx

Speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## cake bake

kitten80 said:


> Hi cakebake
> 
> I start myn tomorrow night I am exited as well do you have to do them same time every day?.
> 
> Kitten


I was told to do them at the same time, i don't know if it matters to be exact, so i just do mine at about 9ish each night - shows I've not got much of a social life at the moment  It is actually day 5 for me today so i should be doing my first tonight but because of the timing it would mean i would probably end up scheduled for the iui on saturday (and they are closed) so they started me a day early to aim for the friday.


----------



## MrsBrown

Morning Girls

Its a    

Gutted, and in so much pain. Waiting for the clinic to call me back as Im worried Im still not bleeding. Thats cramps for 4/5 days now and still only little bits of brown spotting.

Im sure I will be ok once today is over.
Love Karen xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

So sorry Karen, just popped on to see how you got on   xx

Will be back later xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Karen    so sorry dont give missie we wont let these BFN get in our way 

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

hi girls
mrs brown- sorry to hear of ur bfn  

kitten -  i was also told to do mine around the same time everyday.

and good morning to everyone else

Well update, just got bk from the clinic. I have one big follie at 21mm have been told to inject with menopur (notice how all our trouble starts with men ) anyway today and tomorrow than do the pregnyl on sunday at 11am and insem will be monday at 1230 ish.    so excited as i really thought id already ov'd heres .
baby dust to all
xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hey girls

It's Friday!!!!!

Sarashy - That is great news, good luck for Monday xx  

Kitten - How are you today? xx

Karen - Again really sorry Hun, know exactly how you feel xx

Kat, Gembow, Cakebake, Lynschez (Think that's everyone!!) how are yo all today? xx

I am feeling pretty good today   seems to be back, boobs are still sore and lower back pain still there xx   these are good signs, only 1 week to go til test day   hopefully although my Mum said she bled all the way through with me xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

hello sarashy hope it all goes well Monday for you I m so excited to start and frightend all at the same time i might flake out before i put the needle in  my DH said he would have no problem doing it because it don't hurt him isn't he sensitive  .

Kitten


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya girls, I have been lurking to see how Karen got on. Big   hun, I hope you find the strength to have another go hun. 

Kitten, you will be fine with the needle. Believe me, I hate them! I even worked out how many times I had to inject myself   The best thing to do is try the self injecting pen? I used it and literally press a button and hey presto (no squeamish moments)

Waiting, you have been so patient through all the failed IUI's   I am   its your turn hun  

Sarashy, what a great result! 21mm and still growing sounds like a good strong egg

Cake, sometimes I was late with my injections   expecially on my 3rd and final go but it didnt matter too much as you can see  

Lynschez, Kat, Gembow hope you are all okay. Lots of big  , have a great weekend. I miss you girls


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi waiting I m fine feeling the drag of the  seems to stay longer this time.

sammy hi not allowed that pen for some reason so Manuel it is  

Sarashy good size 

Kat , Gembo hope is all well

Kitten


----------



## waitingpatiently

Sammy - Thanks Hun, I had a little read of your diary this morning, to see if you had any of the same symptoms as me you did so you never know!!  Still another week to go, I just feel more upbeat this time, but am scared of thinking about it too much 'cause I know it's a long way to fall if it hasn't worked xxx


----------



## MrsBrown

Thank you ladies for all your kind words today, I feel much better now as AF is in full flow and I have booked my scan for Monday 30th March (my birthday!)

Hubby has booked us a lovely room in the lake district for Sat night and is taking me for a picnic in the mountains. I was cursing him this morning for not being sympathetic  

Mind you, he wont be getting any   and I will allow myself plenty of  

Have a nice weekend all! 
Love Karen xx


----------



## Lynschez

Mrs Brown,  , so sorry to hear about your news, but pleased DH is providing some well deserved TLC over the weekend - try and enjoy it xx

Kitten, you will be fine with the needles.  I'm a right needle-phobe but after a couple of days i felt like an expert!!

Sammy, good to hear from you, pleased bean's growing well    you take care of the two of you x

Sarashy, you made me     with your 'men' comment - how true!  Hope all goes well Monday, sounds really  

Waiting, pleased you've got your PMA back - one week down, one week to go   Here's hoping   stays away!  I'm still spotting the yukky brown stuff but your comment about your mum gave me a bit of hope.

Cake bake, I was told around the same time for my injections too, although I was late with a few and I was fine.

I've just got back from visiting my sister's friend, who had two gorgeous baby girls last Saturday (conceived 2nd go at ICSI).  They are so beautiful and gave me such hope that this journey, with all it's ups and downs, is well worth it in the end  

Love Lyns x x

Hi Kat & Gembow and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## sarashy

hello again twice in one day im etting obsessed lol.
thanks kitten, lynschez, sammysmiles and waiting for your comments. Feeling really positive now, just hope its not a big let down.
Kitten- u wil be fine with needles. cant believe how big of a wuss i was, and im a nurse and all. i stab people every day with them but when it comes to me no chance. hubby said he didnt want to hurt me so we came to a deal that he would put the needle in and i would put the stuff in. The needle doesnt hurt its tiny. the stuff i found stung a little. We was given an injector pen but i found that hurt more than doing it myself.

mrs brown i hope you have a lovely time in the lakes. im looking forward to my hols. A good time to relax and yes have plenty   while you can. lol

anyone any idea how big follies should be? and how thick endo should be. think he said mine was 15mm is that enough? as i think thats were our problem has been in the past.

baby dust to all and have a nice weekend 
xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

sarashy said:


> anyone any idea how big follies should be? and how thick endo should be. think he said mine was 15mm is that enough? as i think thats were our problem has been in the past.
> 
> baby dust to all and have a nice weekend
> xxx


Sarashy - my clinic like the lead follie to be 16mm and lining7mm I think, does this help? xxx


----------



## sarashy

thanks waiting. puts my mind at rest a little. fingerscrossed for monday
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello everyone

Sarashy I did it myself so proud   did have some deep breathing while i was doing it DH mixed it i stabbed myself team work an it didn't hurt at all.

hope everyone has a loverly weekend

Kitten


----------



## Rex

Hi All

Waiting - am sending you loads of   . 

Karen, so sorry to hear the news.  I'm scanning next Thursday, this one is going to work for us for sure.  

Well done Kitten - you brave thing, I would not be able to do it, would have to stage a run into a wall or something - ouch!


----------



## cake bake

hi all, hope everyones had a nice weekend. i feel absolutely floored today, can the drugs do that? i remember feeling fatigued first time but wasn't sure if it was just coincidence. not helped by fact that DH woke me up when he came in at 3.45 am. he wasn't too drunk cause he was warned - esp if his boys are not up to scratch on the stats on friday!!  

Mrs Brown - I'm really gutted for you that it never worked out and am sending you big hugs, sounds like husband is looking after you and i hope you feeling better and positive for next go.  

Sarashy - sounds like you are primed and ready to go, everything looking good, best of luck tomorrow. are you taking the day off afterwards? i did last time but not sure if i really need to do that?

waiting - hope this week flies by for you, its not much fun i know. keep up the good thoughts though. 

kitten - the needles are a pain, but we can do it! it takes me ages to get up the nerve, i sit and almost do it about 5 times before i finally stick it in.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning everyone 

OK fourth day of drugs putting the needle in not so bad now still hesitate but just get on with it had a panic attack last night don't no what brought it on but sure didn't appreciate it feel queasy as well but don't no if thats excitement of going away in a month to Barcelona.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Morning lovely ladies  

Sarashay - happy basting today and welcome to the 2WW! Lots of   to you

Waiting and Lyns - how are you both today? Not long to go....  . I truly hope you both get your BFP  

Rex and Kitten, I think we will all be scanning/basting around the same time. We can share symptons, lol


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Ladies

Lynschez hope your holding up ok, only 4 more sleeps

Mrs Brown, glad your ok good luck with new cycle

Kat you ok hun?

Rex Thanks for  

Hello to everyone else, hope your all well

Nothing much to report still have same feelings, achy boobs, AF pains had them for 6 days now, not convinced these are signs something is happening, but am looking forward to Friday, but also apprehensive as either way it will be the end of my IUI journey.

Take care xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Mrs brown 

not good today I'm afraid  mood swings are here as they said but you would no you have been though it before head ache as well and sickly  and panic attacks did you have any of these need some cheering up to get though.
I cry ed at the thought of being away from DH for 4 days its not a life time is it do you think its OK to go away straight after 2ww weather its a BFP or BFN .

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Awww Kitten, dont despair, you're not alone hunny
What drugs are you on? I take Clomid only, so on days 2-6 of my last cycle I was very very    and then  . My boss and friend in the office know all about it so they just stood back and let me get on with it whilst passing the tissues.

When I took the Pregnyl shot me and DH had a huge row the next day. I was really irrational!! It didnt help he kept saying "its only those b****y tablets". Grrrrrrr!!!!
Thankfully Im now on day 3 of the Clomid on this cycle and its totally different this time. I feel normal, whatever that is.

You have to remember that you are probably pumping your system of hormones and it can do really freaky stuff  
The break away will do you wonders. I've just come back from the lakes (not quite as exotic) but I feel much more positive about round 2 and a lot calmer I think. I think I put too much pressure on myself the first time, plus you dont expect it to not work.
Its a difficult time lovey.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello there I'm on menapar injections  getting hot flushes to if i feel angry i normally stay away from hubby or just say not a good day today   i will stagger on though it all as you aim for good result at the end of the day.

Kitten


----------



## waitingpatiently

Goodness, it has been so quiet on here today.

Hop everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everone, hope you all had a good weekend.

Waiting, I've never two weeks last so long!  My spotting seems to be going off a bit, but I'm analysing every ache and twinge I get - don't know if I'm going to be able to resist testing before Friday but I've not got a HPG in the house, so that's helping!

Mrs Brown, pleased you had a good weekend away with DH,   this cycle is your time x

Kitten, my moods were all over the place with menopur injections, but I guess when you're filling your body fill of extra hormones, strange things are bound to happen.  It will get better  

Sarashy, hope it all went ok for you today, lots of    for your 2ww x

Hi to Kat, Gembow, Rex, Cakebake and anyone else I've missed x x x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning Lady's

Its a good day today feeling    looking forward to my holiday the planing is taken up all my thoughts which is good I'm relaxed so hopefully a BFP is on its way if not at least i will be in the sun relaxing   tomorrow might be differant though so be prepaired  .

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

Morning all, 

Kitten, pleased to hear you are on a positive thoughts day today, its an emotional lottery on these drugs. yesterday i was positive, calm and sleepy - today I feel a bit aggressive and teary at the same time??!!  I don't make things easy for myself though, today I'm meeting a colleague for lunch who is on maternity leave and shes bringing the baby, tomorrow I'm meeting a friend who is 5 months pregnant - all while I'm a bit emotionally unstable!    

docs tomorrow morning for scan to see what i've grown, so fingers crossed.


----------



## sarashy

hey girls,
cake bake - yeah you do sound a bit mad, but unfortunatly its the way of the world. i work in maternity some days and its hard but it annoys me more when people pussy foot around me.

kitten - keep up te positive mood, the sun is shining so keep smiling. hope some of ur positivity rubs off on me.

lynschez step away from the hpt, but we all know how you feel its hard isnt it.

and good morning mrs brown, waiting, rex and anyone else ive missed.

Insem went well yesterday. Although DH had a litle trouble with his part, hes over it now. Decided to take the day off today to chill and try n remain positive. . have a bit of a heavy job but my boss has said she will put me in the lighter areas and just get other people to do the lifting.   wuhooo easier life for me. Had a few twinges yesterday but just putting that down to insem, and to be honest last night  was the last thing on my mind but clinic said we have to for the next 3 days.
anyway heres   
 ends in 13 days and counting

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello cakebake and sharshy yep good feeling still here scan tomorrow afternoon felt the dull aches each side so i think something is working down there so this emotional rollacoster is worth it  .
Just had a thought and a bit worried if all go's well on scan 3 I would probably have my insemination on the first which would make tx on 18th do you have to keep taking the suppository's If its a BFP because if you do then i will be in Barcelona i will ask tomorrow hope everything works out  .

Note I do worry over silly things  

Kitten


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Ladies

Sorry it's a me post, just to let you all know it's a   for me, I started bleeding this morning, not actually due til Friday, but clinic have advised it looks like a negative, so this is the end of my IUI journey, i will be moving on to IVF after taking a short break from treatment, I wish all of you every success and hope &   you have more luck than I did.

Take care

xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello waiting so sorry   hope this don't mean you leaving us now as your part off us can i ask did you have injections if so did you swap legs now and then.

Kitten


----------



## waitingpatiently

Thanks Kitten, no mine were all natural, I will keep popping back now and again to check up on you all


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you don't leave it to long you should come Barcelona with me to cheer you up. 

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

waiting, Im gutted for you, I really didnt expect to see your post for that today.  
Its been lovely chatting to you on here, please keep popping on now and then to say hello and let us know how you're doing.
Wishing you tons of good luck on your IVF journey,
Take care, love Karen xxxx


----------



## cake bake

waiting - I am so so sorry that it never worked. i didn't expect either to see that post tonight. how are you feeling? just want to give you a big hug  . take care of yourself extra special over the next few days and during your break before the ivf.  hopefully you'll keep us updated. not been chatting to you long on here but its been nice to 'meet' you. good luck with everything. xx

kitten - i inject in my stomach and change to each side each time. don't know about legs though.  what day are you on. I'll be day 10 tomorrow and have scan. i only get one scan to check on progress, do you get three?

sarashy - glad insem went well. wishing you all the best to find the energy for the next 3 days!    I thought with the IUI we at least got out of that carry on!    (my meeting with my colleague with the baby was fine - she was really cute till she started bawling and then i questioned why am i doing all this - it was so loud)

xx


----------



## Lynschez

Waiting,   I'm really sorry, was not expecting to read that today    Good luck on your IVF journey though and keep in touch with us, it'll be really good to hear how you're getting on.

Hey kitten, I was like cake bake, into my stomach and swapped sides.

Sarahsy, enjoy all the  , the more   you've got to fertilise that egg the better I say    I'm resisting the HPTs so far!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok, seems very quiet on here recently.

Lyns x x


----------



## ratsy

hi waiting    gutted to hear your news been following your diary an   for you  i had my bfn couple of weeks ago an im going for follow up 7th april so hoping to start ivf soon .you take care of yourself .pick yourself up dust yourself down an next time ivf will be your turn take care maybe see you on ivf xxxxxxx


----------



## Rex

Hi Waiting, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  To be honest its one of my fears if we go to IVF, but only because of the pain and drugs - but I have been contact with another FF member who on her 3rd try of IVF got a BIG BFP (3 little beans - tho one did not hang around) and she has assured me that there is no pain at all, its just a day at the office.  So I guess I'm saying that theres lots to look forward to.  Keep in touch. 

Has any here use progesterone pessaries?  do you have to use this every day or just on the day of IUI?


----------



## cake bake

morning all,

just been to clinic for scan. got two nice big follies at 21mm. I phone for blood test results this afternoon but she said most likely big injection tonight and basting tomorrow. am pleased with scan since last time i was on higher dose of meds and got lots of smaller follies. feel calmer and less anxious than first time round, I was so desperate for it to work on the 1st go but i think i now acceppt that i'm in it for the long haul (while trying to be positive for this go ).  Am a little bit concerned that the basting will be so soon after the trigger shot, I thought it was normally 36 hours?

Lyns - how long till test day for you? hope you manage to keep away from the hpts, got everything crossed for you. 

Rex - I use the progesterone pessaries and was told to take them every day after the iui, until AF or BFN - or if positive, to keep taking them till told otherwise, is a pain as they are a bit messy!


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning everyone

Cakbake its OK i asked the online nurse she said its best to alternate because of bruising and I am on day 7 today going for scan this afternoon I get three scans then i have to test 17 day after which is strange because most of you only wait 14 days but counting the days it seems about the right time 2 days before AF might arrive glad to here your folly's are big 

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

morning ladies  

Lynschez - have everything all crossed for you! How are you feeling?

Cake bake - nice big follies! Yeah, I know what you mean about the timing of the HCG shot, but to be honest I think I o'd about 24 hrs after my shot, hence the BFN. Maybe its because your follies are quite big (I think) and they know it will happen soon anyway?Masses of luck to you hun

Rex - Im with you on the IVF bit. I dont know if I want to go that far. It seems so daunting. You're scanning 2moro?

Sarashay - we were told to do the deed too. Kills you sometimes but just think of those follies and close your eyes lol. You're officially counting down now xxxxxx

Morning to anyone I've missed today on this lovely glorious day 
Love karen xxxxx


----------



## MrsBrown

Oops, morning Kitten!
Hope you're feeling ok today with the hormones


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning Mrs Brown yes Aim  today but that might be due to excitement of my scan later but i will let you no the size's of my follies  hope i injected OK DH said your not doing it at 45 degres   sometimes   they are lucky they get the good part to do we don't I think a little anger is here as well  .

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Ladies - hope you are OK

I am just popping on to say how sorry I am that waitingpatiently and karen got BFN -    I really do hope you are both OK xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

me to hope all is well for you 

Kitten


----------



## Guest

Waiting - just popped on to see how your going - so sorry af arrived chick, try not to feel to down and be positive for IVF it will work!!!      xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Thanks Gembow, good luck with your next cycle Hun xx

Kat - Hope your ok

I'm fine today, looking forward to moving on to next treatment after a short break xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

just popped in to sends big hugs to waiting       
sorry ive not been on for a while but it didnt seem right has im not havin any treatment at the moment but i wish u all luck on this journey


----------



## Kitten 80

hello Lady's 

Ive been had my first scan two good size follies left one smaller then the right so hoping lefty gets bigger because don't have tube on right and even though DR Halloob said it don't matter well i don't no   but apart from that all is good go back Friday for second scan.

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

kitten, thats good news that things are growing as the should. I can't understand how it can happen that the left tube can pick up eggs from the right, but its true (I never was good at biology though!). Is good that they keep a close eye on the follicle development so that they get the timing right.

I'm feeling a bit worried about my timing. i got the blood test results back this afternoon and they showed that ovulation is immenent. so i had to drive home from work (30 mins drive each way!), do the trigger shot and come back to work. basting at 10am tomorrow. I felt some twinges on the left this afternoon and i think i might have already ovulated. this happened last time too, i ovulated the night before the iui. does anyone know if it can still work? i thought it was better to have the swimmers waiting for the egg?  am annoyed they only scan once here in germany - i always thought things were supposed to be so efficient in this country!! am on a rant


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello cakebake I think your egg survives 24 hours after ovulation but they should no what they are doing   for you that it all go's well I had a look in the photo albums they have at my hospital and a lot of success it seems (TWINS) didn't realise you were in germany whats the weather like?

Kitten


----------



## Rex

Hi, 

Thanks Cake Bake re the pessaries. 

Hi Karen, yes, I have scan tomorrow.  I'm really nervous as I usually have pains and normally feel pretty sick bout now, but this cycle has been a breeze, nothing!  am worried there are no activity happening and may be failed cycle. Oh well, not long to wait now, just 12 hours.  

Kitten, good luck with everything.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's

not feeling good today guy's sickly and sharp twinges in right dull ache in left i take it they are growing   so tired anyone els get tired ?

I found out what menapar is yesterday and yes i screwed my face up but if it works then i will do it   how is everyone this morning?

Rex good luck with scan
Cakebake don't worry about your follies I'm sure they will be fine.
Mrs brown hope your feeling good today.
Anyone Ive missed hope your OK to.

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

just a quick reply as im off to work in a min.

Cake bake i thought i had already ovulated too but when i went for my scan was told i hadnt. So fingers crossed you havent to.

Kitten80 i have found i have been really tired this month to. maybe its somethig to do with the hormones. I have also had sharp twinges but they seem to be going off a bit now.

Rex - i havent been given pessaries. Have read about them but my clinic mustnt do them. 

Karen and waiting sorry to hear about your bfn   

mrs brown - yes im on the count down. and every other month ive been fine but thisim dying to test. Hope ur ok.

and good morning to kathryn and anyone else ive missed.

11 days and counting (keep away from the hpt ) Actually anyone know if i did test would it give me a true answer?
sara
x


----------



## MrsBrown

Afternoon ladies    

CakeBake - Im with you on the timing bit, but my clinic told me it was ok for 48hrs after  . Im not convinced though and Im not lucky enough to get scanned just before the procedure to see if I've already o'd. If I think my follies are too big I might do the injection a bit later this time and see if it helps. Its all so messy  . How did you get on this morning?

Sarashy - Dont test!!!! I will be sending the   !! What you may well find is that the HCG injection will still be in your system this early and you will get a BFP (I know cos I did it to make sure I did the pregnyl injection ok) and it lasts for about 7 days. Some ppl (like me  ) buy really sensitive tests and test every day to see when the HSG trigger shot clears out your system. Then if you see a BFP again you know its ok. BUT BUT BUT, seeing a BFN so early is misleading and devastating. I absolutely swear this time round I am not going to do it and will enjoy being PUPO as long as I can.

Kitten, pains are good and can mean your follies are growing xxxxx

Rex -    you're scan is ok today. I too am having a very pain/temper/emotional free cycle. Lord knows what will happen when I scan too on Monday.

Lynschez - hey only one more day!!!! How are you?

And a lovely morning to anyone else I have missed
Love Karen xxxxx


----------



## cake bake

hi everyone, 

iui went fine this morning. husband went in at 7.45 to do his part and i stayed in bed! (loving this assisted conception!), he got back about an hour later and was so relieved to have got his part over. so relieved that half an hour later the door bell went - a neighbour pointing out that our car was in the middle of the road - in his relief to get home we forgot to put the handbrake on      sorry, i digress. i went in at 10 and it was all very quick. no cramps this time, last one had me cramping on and off for a few days. i think hopefully i hadn't ov'd yet at still got some CM (sorry for TMI). so fingers crossed for this one.   they don't scan on the day here either, the equipment is right there so it would help to put peoples minds at ease - oh well, i guess they know what they are doing, esp judging by all the pics of babies on the walls with the thank you notes.

sarashy - you know not to go near the pee sticks till told otherwise!   save the money for a wee treat on something else.

kitten - i was sooo tired on my injections too, was in a fatigues trance for almost a week, was almost a nice feeling. the aches are good, means they are growing. is your next scan tomorrow? (r.e. weather here - its miserable and grey, as always!)

mrs brown - good luck with your emotions! its a nightmare. i was pleased this cycle that i managed to not burst in to tears and shout at a colleague - oops.

rex - how did the scan go today?

hope alls well with everyone else. 

xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Cake bake glad it went ok today what do you mean CM do you mean the snail trail   (TMI)
if so i had some of that today my follies are not ready yet Ive got scan 2 tomorrow afternoon thats day 9 for me glad i can talk on here DH said WILL YOU STOP THINKING ABOUT IT   if it was happening to him he would arrrr .

Kitten


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone - please help me, I think I'm going  !

As most of you on here know, I've been losing brown blood since three days after my insem   but yesterday it had turned red, so assumed it was AF, did a test (altho not due to test til tomo) - BFN.  Couldn't get through to clinic in afternoon so thought I would ring today.  Altho today, hardly any blood loss this am and nothing at all this pm.  And to top it off haven't managed to contact the clinic again and also unable to leave a message as there appears to be no working answer phone - aarrrgghh!!!!!  I even tried going through the hospital's main switchboard and got the same thing, just a ringing phone that timed out after so long.

I could deal with AF turning up, wasn't really feeling all that positive with what had been going since insem, was just going to have lots of questions for 2nd cycle and definitely going to be more assertive.  But now i just feel bewildered with my body and really frustrated with the clinic.  Any advice ladies, please

I'm sorry this is a 'me' rant - hope everyone else is ok.  I'll take the time to have a back back through all your posts now, just needed to get that off my chest  

Lyns x x


----------



## Lynschez

CAke bake, pleased it all went well for you today,    for your 2ww

Kitten, i didn't get basted until day 14 so i wouldn't worry about your follies, they'll have a good ole growing spurt soon  

Rex, hope everything went ok today.  I'm not on pessaries either, but i think next cycle i'm going to ask about them.

Sara, stay away from the HPT!  It's very tempting but if the HCG can still be in your system.  Try and still with the 2ww - mission almost impossible i know!

Mrs Brown, hope you are ok and this cycle's going good  

Hi to everyone else - or should i say goodnight as it's getting a bit late now!!

Lyns x


----------



## Lynschez

Morning everyone - I seem to be on a roll here don't I?  

Just thought I'd let you know it's a BFN for me today.  AF turned up in the middle of the night, with the worst pain ever I might add, reduced me to  .  Did HPT this morning just to make sure and definitely a  

Oh well, try and get through to clinic again today and see about round 2.

Hope everyone has a good day, 
Lyns x x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Lyns just came on to check how you got on, I'm so sorry Hun, took my test this morning just to confirm and it's also a BFN

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning Lady's 

Lynchez so sorry hun keep chin up look forward try again thats what i say to myself I'm a bit relaxed about it now just herd this morning yet another friend 4 months with out trying knocks you back a bit i think but I am getting used to it now.

I ve booked 4 days in Barcelona just after HPT should be so what ever the result I'm going to relaxe nurse said its up to me if i fly there is no proof that it does any damage its only 1.5 hours I'm fed up with putting my life on hold so just going for it hope your ok now.

To all the Lady's hope your having good morning so far .

SO SLEEPY

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

Lyns, i'm so sorry  .  Its such a disappointment.  Hope you can get through to the clinic soon to organise round 2. i can promise that round 2 is easier than round 1, as they say - 1st go is a practice run to get the meds and the timing right so there is a lot to take away from it to help for 2nd go. I also finding that i am more chilled and happier this time - although I'll revise that statement when it doesn't work. 

Kitten - WAKE UP!!    only kidding, enjoy the sleepiness. good for you booking your trip, it is best not to put life on hold. somthing i am guilty of but am trying to rectify. (and yes CM = snail trail - yuk!) 

morning to evryone else. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Holly cow you made me jump Cakebake now I'm awake thank you  one thing we for got to ask nurse was can we   before insemination ?

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Morning 

Lynschez - so sorry petal, I know its heartbreaking and you'll probably feel terrible the rest of the day, but it wont take you long to bounce back, promise. I too am very very relaxed going into this one and feel much more positive.  

Kitten, glad you're doing ok hunny xxxx

Sarashay and Cakebake, morning   xxxx, hope you have kept away from the pee sticks Cakebake  

Well, scan for me on Monday (my birthday!!!) so jam packed weekend for me, a friend is having a wee birthday party for me tonight, out for a meal 2moro nite and probably duvet day on Sunday after all the  , lol.
Also just discovered today that if this cycle works    my due date will be 25th December! Please Santa, bring me a special pressie this year


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies - thank crunchie its Fri   

Lyns - So sorry hun that your IUI didnt work    I hope and   that the next one will work for you lovely xxx


----------



## cake bake

kitten, with regards to the    before IUI, I'm not overly sure. its best to keep having some as i've read that you need to ensure a good refresh rate to ensure healthy swimmers.  I try to estimate the timing of the IUI and ensure we haven't done anything the day before though so there is a chance for them to recover and gather strength. I would be interested as well what others have been told?? I suppose it depends if there are male factors.

Mrs Brown - gawd, xmas day, that would be cute.  fingers crossed that santas listening for you.    Enjoy your birthday night out and have a drink for me.


----------



## MrsBrown

Girls, my clinic's general advice is to abstain for 3 days before basting
Love karen xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks girlies 

have loverly birthday mrs brown hope you get your christmas miricle  .

Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

Great news peeps I have to massive follies 17.5 left and 16 on right and 7.5  lining all ready to go Monday    and some  tonight and tomorrow just in case they come out so excited and probably fall hard if its a BFN at the end but i will get on with it as i normally do.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

thats great news Kitten, lots of luck for Monday xxx


----------



## cake bake

excellent news kitten. enjoy being excited, it helps with the positive attitude!

Mrs Brown, 3 days - thanks for that info. i get told nothing at my clinic, think its because of the language barrier so they tell me only the bare minimum to save me looking at them blankly. our last BMS before Thursday iui was monday night so we aren't too far off with the timing.


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks peeps bit worried about flying still but been looking on the web and it says that they change the air pressure on comershall flights so it should be ok as long as you keep re hidrated.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Kitten, i dont think flying in early pregnancy is a threat of any kind. I personally wouldnt think twice about it but you could always just ask them on Monday, Im sure it will be fine xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats what i thought but us ladys do panic  would like to mee you guys been such goood surport feel like i actully no you all  .

Kitten


----------



## ratsy

hi cake bake my clinic have always told me last day for bms 3 days before iui so if your havin iui wed mornin for example last time for bms is sunday nite an my dp sperm count always good on day so it must be ok hope this helps you xxxx


----------



## MrsBrown

Morning

How are we all today. Kitten, hope basting has gone ok for you today. Cakebake, hows the 2ww? How many days left?
And   to everyone else.

Well, all is swell   for basting on Wednesday. I have one folly on the left. I cant believe how big it is - 27mm!
Lining is 8.5mm so injection is tonight.
Just hope it doesnt pop too soon. 
Love Karen xxxxx


----------



## cake bake

Morning all,

Hope its a sunny monday for everyone - it is here for a change!

Mrs Brown - wow, thats a big follicle - good effort!  Good luck for the injection tonight, I don't like doing that one, will you do it or do you delegate??

Kitten - how did it go?  p.s. don't worry at all about the flight thing, is fine (I'm an aircraft engineer - charter airlines do recirculate more air rather than take more fresh but it doesn't harm you, just is more drying)

Cannot believe i am only on day 5 of 2WW - i forgot how much it drags. am being good and not obsessing....yet. 

Who else is on 2WW, Sarashy? Hows it going?

What status is everyone else at, I'm losing track?

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning everyone 

My insamination is not untill tonight just droped off DH sample ive been so ill the last couple of days but getting better now the hcg was ok didnt hurt a bit but now its bruised so im kinda looking forward for tonight  thanks cake bake about the flying thing, how is your 2ww?

Hope every one is ok.
Mrs brown thats a big follie thought mine were big well prbably are now going by the pain  /

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

I know what you mean about losing track - it would help if we had one of those posts with OTDs etc that they have on the 2ww threads.

Hope you're better now Kitten, have you had cold?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello yes i have not really bad but its there why is this normal?

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

theres just a lot going about, I had it two/three weeks ago (in my 2ww wait!) - didnt help when someone told me it could be an early pg sympton.  

Good luck tonight! it doesnt hurt !!!!  You'll be in and out in a jiffy xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Well i will take it with a pinch of salt as there was a lady in waiting room with me wesnesday and she had a stinking cold so i probably got it off her   shall let you no how i get on tonight.

Kitten


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok.

Sorry not been over the weekend, after my BFN I was a bit down and then had a nightmare with clinic about round 2, so just needed a bit of a break from it all.  Rang on Friday to get appt for round 2, all they had left was one at 11am.  It was just after 9am and I have a 1 1/2 hr drive, plus I had no car!!!! Didn't have time to arrange to borrow one to get there in time, so asked if they had anything else or if I could go over weekend, as I know they have staff available as I had a progress scan on a Sunday last time.  They said they can't start tx on a weekend, so i'll have to miss this month and ring next   I was not a happy bunny!  Anyway, made the most of it over the weekend and went out and had a very good drink!!  So yet again another waiting game begins  

Sorry, rant over  

Hope your insem goes ok today Kitten and good luck to everyone else on the dreaded 2ww    I guess I'm now on a 4ww waiting for next AF to show up  

Lyns x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello everyone morning everything went ok last night felt a bit strange but all done now the pessiorys are not nice at all are they  now on the 2ww i gess hope everyone is ok.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Lyns, so sorry mate, but I bet you'll be raring to go on round 2! Treat yourself to something nice in the mean time

Kitten, yeah! Now the 2WW wait begins, congrats hunny

Hello to everyone else. xxxxx
Had a bit of a nightmare last night, forgot I had no needles or syringes when I got the pregnyl prescription so ended up going to hospital at 9.30 for them to do it. Felt such an idiot. All done now, and have the day booked off 2moro for basting

Got home last night to a dozen red roses from DH (Birthday girl  ) and Best Mate had left me a beautiful leather handbag and hand tied bouquet in the kitchen, so it made up for it!
Love Karen xxxxx


----------



## ChoChoSan

Hello everyone,

I have not been on here for a while, as it makes me dwell on things a little too much sometimes.

just popped in to say BFP!!!

I finished my 2ww after my 2nd cycle IUI this am, and got a BFP! I can't really believe it and I am terrified it's going to come loose or something.

I hope this gives hope to some of you - I know that I am in the habit of trawling the messages looking out for a flashing BFP sign, but I don't know how to do that!


----------



## MrsBrown

Yeah!! ChoChoSan    

       

Gives us all a lot of hope. Massive massive


----------



## sarashy

hey girls sorry not been on for a few days, just taken me ages to catch up on all your posts.

first off congrats chochosan on you  

lyns that rubbish about the cycle and i must say not very helpful from the clinic. Would be quite annoyed if it was me. 

mrs brown happy birthday hun. Sounds like a lovely DH you have there, and lol for forgetting the syringes, bet the hospital looked at you strangely.

morning kitten - glad everything went ok, am so glad im not having pessaries. Good luck for 2ww stay away from the hpt's im doing my best. 

hey cakebake im now on day 8 of 2ww and i now what you mean about it dragging. how are you doing with it? staying away from the hpts i hope.

hello kathryn if your still checking in. Hope you doing well hun.

Well catch up on progress - i have tonsillitis, ulcers all over my mouth and an ear infection, not nice when the gp wont give me anything as on 2ww and the clinic just advised paracetamol. Plus we have family arrived that we havent been on the scene in 50yrs so enough to keep me occupied and away from the pee sticks.
    Been having a few sharp twinges on the side they said my egg was, still getting them now over 7 days on. At least the bleeding has now stopped. fingers crossed for all those on 2ww.

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello well done chochosan on your BFP.

Kitten


----------



## ChoChoSan

Thanks for your congrats, everyone - I feel a bit cheaty, as it's only today I tested! I haven't been able to get much work done though, I keep on accidentally finding myself looking at pregnancy threads, and trying to avoid buying a million hpts so I can check it's still there every 5 minutes


----------



## cake bake

congratulations ChoChoSan, is always great to get a reminder that it can work - just need to hold that thought in my head!! Hope all goes well with the pregnancy.

Kitten - welcome to the 2WW - its soooooo boring! I am missing the injections and scans - I am def strange. Glad the iui went well though, but I know what you mean about feeling a bit strange, I feel kind of an anti climax after it as its like 'is that it?' 

Lyns,  Sorry ou are having an enforced month off, make the best of it though and enjoy having a baby thoughts free time. I enjoyed mine in between the iui as it was the first month in so long that i was not wondering if i was pregnant or not. it constantly amazes me though when i finish a cycle or get AF and phone the clinic for an appointment for new cycle and they say 'oh we are so busy, difficult to get you in' - its not like they don't realise that most of us will unfortunately be back for another shot at it. grrrrrrrr - I'm ranting now too for you.

Mrs Brown - good luck for tomorrow. sounds like you do indeed have a lovely DH.

Sarashy - Day 8, I'm just behind you on Day 6 - do you count the iui day? if not I'm only on day 5.  I won't go near the hpts. I hate more than anything seeing the negative so haven't done one in so long now. My period tends to show before test day at the clinic when i've been on meds.  

Thats quite a lot of us on the 2WW now/soon. Good luck to us all.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies  

I wanted to pop on and say a BIG congratulations to ChoChoSan on your BFP I hope you have a healthy 9 months and what a wonderful Christmas you will have xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Just popping on too, ChoChosan congratulations xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hey Karen, just wanted to say good look for basting tomorrow, hope all goes well  

Congrat ChoChoSan - its always good to hear of a BFP, makes me feel more   about the whole thing!

Sarashy, pleased your bleeding has stopped, sorry you're not feeling too well though, fingers crossed that both work out well for you  

Cake bake and kitten -   for your 2ww, hopefully there will be quite a few  reported soon  

Just wondering if anyone had any experience or advice about changing clinics whilst having NHS treatment? I feel so disappointed in things at the minute and there is a clinic nearer to home, so didn't know if I could transfer there - any ideas most welcome  

Lyns x x


----------



## nik23

hey ChoChoSan,

congrats chuck    ,i was just wondering if you could give me any input pretty please?? i had my IUI last monday the 23rd and am half way through my 2ww!! did you have any signs to indicate that you were pregnant before testing?? as i have been having Af type pains for a week now and the past couple od days i have been geting dizzy and bursting into tears at nothing  ,if you could help i would appreciate it

many thanks,love nik xx


----------



## Kitten 80

morning Lady's

Karen good luck today 

everyone one on the 2ww we should just relaxe thats what i keep telling myself the but every time i get a twinge i think mmmmmm maybe something happening down there   now i don't no what to do with myself now keep writing lists of what to take on holiday   not long 18 days to go.

Kitten 

P.S Also i have really sore (.) (.) is it to soon to get that


----------



## ChoChoSan

Hi Guys, thanks for all your lovely comments...happy to say the embie is still in place.

This for your info:

IUI on 17th March. I was told to test 14 days later, but, as I have a 26 (somtimes 27) day cycle I did an early test on CD 24   which was negative.

I had the same symptoms as usual for AF, ie. period pains and sore boobs - the only difference being that I had quite sensitive nipples! 

Tested on CD 28 with Clear blue: BFP, DP went out and got more tests last night to check, and BFP on digital clearblue, but just very faint lines on Tesco tests.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello I'm the same as you I have a 26-27 day  and Ive been told to test 28th so i should be ok nipples are sensitive but only day 2 of 2ww not including iui day so we shall see.

Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Im not likeing this waiting game should invent instant test  

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

Hi kitten - totally agree, instant test is a necessary invention. you really would think that they could get this 2WW down a bit with all the existing technology.    I can't believe i'm not even a week in. my OTD would be next thursday, but if like my first iui cycle AF arrived 3 days before OTD so if I'm not its not too much longer to wait.  I've got blood test tomorrow morning to check on hormones, so at least i feel as if i doing something positive.  i also have got really sore boobs and they have gone up a bra size but i know its  prob just the meds as it happened last time too, am not obsessing this time as its just too hard and anyones guess. 

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's 

cakebake i don't have to have blood test which is good because i don't like them  

Me and DH did some  but i was worried all the way though it encase it came out i no they said it wont hurt but when you use your animal instinct and go mad its worrying so I'm sad to say i didn't enjoy it as well. anyone els felt like this?

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Morning girls

Well basting seemed to go ok, but I've had some terrible pains afterwards. Got to 4pm yesterday and I yelped when I sat down - kinda like a sharp shooting pain from my behind up my back, then after the BMS last night the pain was excruating! I felt like I was going to blow up! Then I started to get all dizzy
Needless to say I havent gone to work  today but been scouring the threads on here for advice. Just called the clinic who told me I should have called NHS Direct last night  
Waiting for consultant now to call me back, searching for paracetamol and cant find any. As long as I stay on my back its ok. Might have been my fuge folly ovulating apparently. Well, lets see 
Love Karen xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning mrs brown that sounds horrible i didnt have pain like that just a few twinges hope everything is ok.


----------



## MrsBrown

Well, consultant said he's not worried and just to take paracetamol. Just cant find the motivation to get out my Pjs but know I really need to go and shower. 
Hope you're all doing ok, cakebake and sarashy, how long to OTD now? Love Karen xx


----------



## cake bake

Mrs Brown - thats sounds all very awful and painfull!  Is it still hurting or are you ok now? Stay in your PJs and rest for all of today, do you need to go anwhere? if not, be smelly!    If it was related to the ovulation then you can take some comfort from knowing that the timing was all as it should be.

I got blood taken this morning to check hormones, they couldn't find the vein properly and had 2 attempts and much poking around with the needle. my arm looks like I'm a druggie. good news is that my hormones are all as they should be. So one more week to OTD - its dragging. And I know I siad I wasn't going to obsess but my boobs have gone ginormous in the last day, they always hurt  - but I not going to read too much in to it as I know fine well that my body  likes playing little tricks with me to get my hopes up and then humiliate me! 

Kitten - I'm too scared to do anything too! putting in the progesterone pessaries kind of makes it a no go area anyways..


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello you can have  as long as you do it befour you put the pessary in thats what my consultant said but i was worried ' silly really they wouldnt say i could when i couldnt so not to worry  .

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

I like it , "be smelly"  , made me chuckle anyway! 

Just having sharp twinges every now and then. What will be will be.... just hoping my 27mm folly wasnt a cyst but she said they are normally good at telling the difference. Just hope it wasnt one.

What are pessary's used for?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello they are to keep your lining thick so baby holds on   didnt they give them to you?

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

hmmmm, no. Wonder why? It seems all the clinics are different. Im just drinking loads of pineapple juice.


----------



## cake bake

mine are just progesterone supplements to keep my levels up, as on my own my progesterone is quite low.  I guess the progesterone help with the lining? is it progesterone you have kitten?  

Mrs Brown if you don't have them then I presume that they are not worried about your hormone levels so don't need them - which is lucky as they are a wee bit messy!


----------



## Kitten 80

Cakebak yes they are progesterone they are messy arnt they  .

Why the pinapple juice mrs brown?

Kitten

I'm blowing bubbles


----------



## MrsBrown

Ah right, yes had CD21 bloods taken and progesterone levels were all ok so that explains it

Pineapple juice helps with implantation (apparently).


----------



## Kitten 80

Better go buy some pinapple juice then   Im not getting my hopes up this time just had sharp twinge not nice awwwwww must of hurd me lol. 

As i was saying i dont wont to get them up incase I fall hard.

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

cake bake not sure when you count it from to be honest hun. Just got told when to test. T day monday.

lyns thanks for the get well feeling a little better now tonsillitis seems to be subsiding but DH now has it and of course cause hes a man its 10 times as bad.  not surea about the charging thing hun havent looked that far yet as our nhs clinic is very close.

nik23 - our insem date was 23rd too. ive been having period like pains since having it done. How are you doing now?

kitten - where are you going on holiday huni? cant wait for mine on the 3rd may portugal here we come. how you doing with the 2ww? i think they should invent an instant test too. with regards to   our clinic told us to do it the night of iui, the one after and the one after then at least every two days, which Dh likes no end. Must say i ahvent really thought about it that much, it wont fall out once its in though hun cause i asked that. felt like i should lie on the back seat of the car on the way home to avoid sitting up lol but clinic laugh and near on said dont be so silly. 

chosan- glad i just read you post as i was a bit down about BFN and thought that was it but just goes to show we shouldnt test early. good luck with ur pg.

cake bake - i dont have blood tests? is this after iui?  AARRGGHHH!!!! why do clinics all do things so differently.

karen - seems to be quite common these pains a few of us seem tp have had them dont we. nearly shotof my seat at work the other day when i got one got some very strange looks from collegues . how did the getting smelly go? you got dressed yet?


i am so so glad i havent got these pessary things. And im so greatful for you guys was feeling a little down before i came on here and read your posts. Really got it in my head that it hasnt work this time, so did a test when got home and it was neg, but then what did i expected test date not till monday, but still..... even though i know im not i just know come monday im going to be gutted when it shows neg.
very long post so will go away now and cook tea before dh gets home.

 just saw this think i need one of these over my head   

 

 to all
sara
x


----------



## nik23

hi sarashy,

ain't it weird having period pains when you know you ain't due on  ,i'm ok now,they have finally stopped but unfortunately i have the pesseries to do and i hate doing them  .... are you still getting period pains,i have a gut feeling mine has'nt worked and was going to test in the morning due to me usually having a 26-27day cycle,but i'm going to hold off til monday!!!

sending you lots of    that we get the result we both want

take care,love nik xx


----------



## sarashy

Hi nik
pains are strange as u say when ur not due, im still getting them every so often but not as much as the week after iui. Yes stay away from the hpt or ull end up like me even more negative. fingers crossed for us both big  to you to and yes lots of  

sara
x


----------



## sarashy

sorry will be a me post.     had really bad tummy ache last night and in the night, and yes uve guessed it   showed up this morning. im not even due till mon / tues.   
going to ring clinic when i can get through and see what i do now, but have a feelin its going to be a forced month off due to bank holiday.
fingers crossed for everyone else
x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Sarashy - So sorry Hun, call the clinic and see what they say, when it happened to me they said if it's only light not to panic xxx

Hope all you other gals are doing ok in your 2ww's, or waiting to start, sorry haven't posted much but have been keeping an eye on you all  

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's  

Sarashy first things first im sending   not good   as to the holiday I'm going to barcelona I can not wait just to sit in the sun and relaxe.

Chosan hope your pg is ok keep in touch 

cakbake how's the 2ww going for you.

Karen are you ok today  

Anyways I'm ok but a little  today for some reason and very tired lately pains come and go so not that bad anyway hope your all ok

Kitten

Sorry sarashy while i was slowly typing you put your post on     dont give up hun.

Waiting how are you?


----------



## sarashy

spoke to clinic going to try and organise a scan over the bank holiday so off to pick up a prescription. omg what is wrong with me, i knew i wasnt but i just cant stop crying. usually i have a quick cry and im over it.


----------



## sarashy

sorry girls sound so pathetic some of you have gone through this many times and heres me moaning over it not working first time.
fingerscrossed for others on 2ww xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Sorry to gatecrash but wanted to send a huuuuuge cyber hug to Sarashy  . Hun, if we didnt think it would work then we wouldnt put ourselves through it. I was so sure my first one had worked and was devastated when it didnt so dont be too hard on yourself. I took the day off work, bought some Krispy Kreme donuts, magazines and spent the day on the couch crying into my tissues.

Give yourself time and try again hun if you can


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello these pains are not nice just had one felt like a sword being shuved up you no what had to crouch on floor for a bit is this normal?

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

sara, I am so sorry that the wicked one appeared, I am really upset for you. You are not pathetic at all for being upset, I was the same, just like sammysmiles, I couldn't stop crying all day and had to leave work. I knew as well that it hadn't worked first time and had prepared myself (or i thought i had) but it still hurt so much. As Sammy says, take the day to yourself, wrap yourself up in cotton wool and take as long as you need to feel sorry for yourself. we all know how it feels and unfortunately a lot of people around you won't but its a very genuine reason for being upset. But the good news is, in a few days you will be up for the next round! Good news that the clinic has been able to fit you in, so you have got that to focus on. lots of hugs for you..   
(on the question of clinics being different - I'm in germany but i still surprised that they do it different, i'm going to do a post one of these days to compare the differences)

Kitten - that happened to me this morning too at work! but I have had it before so i not reading anything in to it, is a not so nice feeling though.  

Nik23 - got fingers crossed for you over the weekend. is monday OTD? 

MrsBrown - are you feeling better, have you had that shower yet??  

I'm sure i have felt some little cramps today, which i normally get anwhere from a week to a day before the evil witch, so I'm having a negative day - i fine though. its sunny and the weekend - could murder a cold glass of white wine in the garden tonight (its that warm), but I'll keep being good - boring!

Fiona xx


----------



## MrsBrown

Afternoon lurverly ladies 

First off, to Sara. Im so so sorry chick. For those of us who have endured the first 2WW wait and its come out as a BFN, we are all up there with you giving masses of   . Its very upsetting, and although I was very negative through mine and convinced it hadnt worked, it was still a huge blow when I got the official result. No-one will blame you for coming on here and having an outpour. Its what we are all here for. But I was very different second time round and am trying very hard to resist those pee sticks to the end. Really hope you see things much more positively in a day or two and will come on the merry go round again soon.xxxxx

Kitten - yes, those swords are nasty. I have them too. Just a good excuse to lie down and do nowt  

Fiona - oooooh, not long now.Im with you on the wine, but I know if I have one I wont stop! Cramps are good signs too so please dont get down over them. I just read all the BFP diaries when I feel neg and then you see nearly everyone gets something that looks like the ole bag is coming.

Nik - sending you lots and lots of  

Come on girls! We havent had a lot of BFPS lately! The odds are all in our favour.  
Love, a much nicer smelly Karen xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello the pain has gone it was just one big sharp one so fingers crossed my nipples really hurt today (TMI) sorry .

Fiona love that name cakebake putting that on my list  .

Kitten.

p.s did anyone watch eastenders last night i cryed how soppy am I


----------



## cake bake

hi again,

MrsB, you are right, I have read it often enough of people having cramps and still getting a BFP.....but i still always apply the worst to myself even if i would give any of you a good talking to for assuming the worst. i realllllllllllly want a glass of wine - but I too would not stop at one!! Had a look at my cycle for first IUI and it was done on a thursday too and AF arrived on the Tuesday morning, 2 days before OTD. so its really probably not long for me to wait now. I too have been great during this cycle compared to how emotionally wrung out i was all through the first one, but I am scared of how i will be it its a BFN and then have to start the third cycle since i will feel as if everything is riding on it. it took me a year to pluck up the courage for iui (head in sand approach) and i always, since the very first blood tests, have feared ivf - as then it feels like the last chance saloon! I'm sure its not though, especially when i see what a lot of the ivf girls are going through.  gosh, i never meant to start blabbing on about my fears of IUI No 3. 

Am hoping that you are right that its time for a run of BFPs this month -     

Kitten - cake bake is the nickname of my wee cat. shes called Yona, but for some reason i started calling her cake and then that developed in to cake bake. she is very cute cat. 

I never watched eastenders, but i watched Juno on sky - has anyone seen it? is brilliant film but the womans behaviour in it that is desperate for a baby hit a lot of nerves - even DH kept nudging me and saying 'thats you' and I'm not talking about flattering behaviour.   

I am chatty today!

x


----------



## MrsBrown

Im banned from Eastenders. DH says its too depressing. Doesnt say that when I have to sit and watch that Top Gear cr*p  

Im thinking now.....hmmm, maybe a little white wine spritzer! No, keep me away from booze section!

Im petrified of number 3. I think I have already decided I dont want to do IVF (although Im sure all that will change if I keep getting those lonely one liners on the pee sticks). So it will be my last chance saloon

But we wont need to worry, cos we're all gonna get lucky soon, I just feel it in my old bones.


----------



## Kitten 80

No not seen that program cakebake   i have 2 cats murphy and charlie they are my babys .

Karen how do you get on the BFP diary's?

Im having   thoughts now why worry about it now just enjoy the PUPO 

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

What does PUPO mean?  i know most of the abbreviations but i can't work that one out - bet its obvious once i know!

I soo hope you are right that we are going to get lucky soon so no need to fear ivf just yet. 

would a white wine spritzer be so bad over here it called a 'schorle' and it half wine, half sparkling mineral water - is lovely, would settle for one of them. but i know i won't , too scared to do anything 'wrong'.

my cat is my baby too, she really helps me deal with the stress of it all. even if it has made me the stereotypical childless cat lady in her 30s!


----------



## MrsBrown

Kitten, just go to the main area, then member treatment diaries, then IUI diaries. Most of the girls have put in the title if they are BFN or BFP. Sammysmiles is a lovely one. Hello Sammy!!!!   

PUPO - Pregnant till proven otherwise. Where are you? I didnt realise you were abroad?
Not that I want to justify drinking, but Claireyfairy was well tanked up on her 2ww and she kept her little beanie snuggled in. It was a huge shock BFP. (On her 2nd IUI)


----------



## Kitten 80

Yep that is it pregnant untill proven otherwise   keep holding me tummy and smiling even if its only for a couple of weeks but feels good.

Kitten

Also I keep in mind that a lady that works next door to where i do fell on her first IUI and she was under the same consultant.


----------



## cake bake

knew it would be obvious!! 

In that case , kitten you are totally right to be PUPO - love it, I'm now PUPO too! we might as well enjoy it as it won't change how we feel later even if we get the worst outcome.

Not wanting to get in trouble either or justify drinking - but sometimes i do wonder whether abstaining completely does more harm than good. zita west says no more than 5 units a week while trying to conceive so i try to stick to that rule (not always successfully!), but when its 2WW from having had treatment, I'm don't touch it. But then I've got no stress relief! Whats worse?? Good on clairefairy - bet it was a shock, but just shows you.

I'm in north germany jsut now, but hoping to be back home in scotland soon. although am worried about the impact that will have on my treatment plans (buts thats a whole other saga and worry for later)


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes dont worry about it now because your PUPO .

I added somthing to last post

Kitten


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Mrs Brown! I am lurking   sorry girls   to me


----------



## MrsBrown

Woo-hoo, look at that bump! Are you feeling more confident now, or are you still feeling wobbly? xxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

I am really trying to enjoy this pregnancy as much as I can but I think going through infertility and meeting the amazing people you do on here makes you a little more cautious doesnt it? I dont know why because if something did happen it would be of not fault of my own. 

I am slowly trying to relax and think good things, just feel so attached to my bump already!

Whens test date for you? I am hoping that there are some BFP's on here soon, surely the law of averages state that it must work this month?


----------



## MrsBrown

Hope you have a girl  

Im only on day 2, so ages and ages yet. Test date is 15th so hoping Easter weekend can take my mind off it.
Sammy, did you have a full bladder when you had your IUI done. I've just read Claireyfairey had hers done differently on her 2nd with a full bladder. Mine ask me to empty it.  
Why, oh why, are they all so bloomin different?


----------



## Sammysmiles

No, I had an empty bladder but they never really specified that it was better either way so maybe good idea to try if it worked for her?

I am having a boy, already have one and we were way passed the "I hope we have ....." stage. Just grateful to be here in the end. Got my 21 week scan on the 27/4 to confirm but I dont mind, I love my DS so much and will love a DD or DS just the same.

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello sammysmiles 

Just been reading your diary very good i have test date on 15th so fingers crossed trying to feel positive but don't want to fall as i said to the girls earlier just enjoying PUPO at the moment.

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

so ok im    showed this morning when i wiped (tmi) but nothing since. spoke to clinc have said not to do any injections till i have a full days bleed. I hate my body sometimes.

I know what you lot are talking about drinking been trying not to have any and done well on my 2ww but reallly want one now too. especially after day ive had. was going to tonight aswell until it stopped again 
AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry for the me post again

hope you all have a nice wknd
sara
xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Lots of luck Kitten! Fingers crossed for the 15th, I hope its good news  

Sarashy, I am   for you! Bloody witch, shows when you dont want her too, doesnt show when need to start TX  

xx


----------



## Rex

Hi Sammysmiles - wow, look at your scan, he is Beautiful!  is is all going well?  

I've been a bit quite on the posting front, only halfway through my 2ww and since my IUI I've picked up 2 new hobbies!  knitting and birdwatching - LOL!  the things we do to keep our minds off things!

Is anyone on cyclogest?  its so messy! gone with trying to feel vaguely feminine. 

Sarashy, are you sure its the witch? not implantation bleed - esp if it just briefly showed.  I read that it takes 10 days for the beanie to travel down and start implanting, so it may not be the dreaded witch yet.  fingers crossed.


----------



## sarashy

rex- i hope so. today would be day 11 after iui. but i think im clutching at straws thinking its that. pains have gone though which is a good sign. good luck with ur 2ww
sara
x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Sarashy, I am in Bolton as well. Where abouts are you if you dont mind me being nosey  

Lets hope its not the wicked witch, STAY AWAY AF!!


Rex, all is well with bump. Still in amazement that its happening to me though


----------



## sarashy

hey sammy i live on beaumont chase. U? family from horwich though. and hopefully yes af will stay away
xx


----------



## sarashy

well she showed, so start on the merry go round again tomorrow. 

lots of     for everyone else.
sara
x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Sarashy, sorry she showed   Good for you for getting on with round 2. You are so brave  

I am from Horwich, are you being treated at Leigh?


----------



## ClaireyFairy

MrsBrown said:


> Not that I want to justify drinking, but Claireyfairy was well tanked up on her 2ww and she kept her little beanie snuggled in. It was a huge shock BFP. (On her 2nd IUI)


I guys Love the comment above and it's totally true! I had no idea that I could have been pregnant as everything went wrong (with no follies, then just a tiny one and DH's sperm count was really low and I wasn't given any drugs!) but obviously it worked! I had a night out in London and was running for trains and doing shots! And then it was my sisters wedding so obviously had loads of champers! 
With regards to some of you worrying about having a glass of wine or two, if your going to get pregnant on that cycle then a bit of alcohol is not going to stop it happening, and if your quite stressed out then it will probably really help you relax and get those happy hormones flying around inside you. I think one of the things that really helped me get my BFP was that I was actually happy in my 2ww, I really enjoyed myself and wasn't stressed out at all which was a first for me! If you dont want to tempt yourself by opening a whole bottle and drinking all of it then most supermarkets do the mini bottles but stay away from the shots!
Wishing you all buckets of luck!

Claireyfairy
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's 

so sorry sarashy    ClaireyFairy love your scan pic.

hope  everyone is ok and having a good weekend so far.

I'm feeling a little sick today had a big breakfast so i'm not hungry not sure whats up my skin is dry as well but on a good note 16 days to Barcelona  .

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Claireyfairey - SO glad you took my comment with the lightheratedness that was intented. I re-read it afterwards and flinched, thinking I'd maybe been a bit blunt. Cheers chick xxxx  

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend - off to the plant centre now. Its glorious up here today xxxx


----------



## Rex

oh, i'm so sorry Sara.  

Its been absolutely gorgeous in London, hope everyone has had a chance to top up their Vit D levels.  

   to all.


----------



## Lynschez

Hey ladies, have been keeping an eye on you all from afar!

Sara, so sorry about BFN hun, but pleased you're straight onto round 2.

Hope the 2ww is going well for everyone, i'm sending lots of     your way.

Loving the scan pics Sammy & Claireyfairy!!!!!!

Still feeling a bit down at the moment, and to top if off started bleeding again today after  .  Off back to Dr's tomo i think, starting to worry that something is seriously wrong down there!

Take care all,
Lyns x x


----------



## cake bake

hi all, be warned this is going to be a self indulgent moan...............................

i'm feeling really down and negative today and can't seem to shake it so thought if i write it down and send it into cyber space maybe it will leave me. i have honestly been really positive and relaxed this cycle, on friday i was really positive and then on sat PMT big style has kicked in. yesterday i was a witch, Dh was ready to divorce me i think, i was like demon possessed and now today i can't stop crying and feel really sad. boobs have been so sore and massive, even with lots of blue veins, but now they are deflating and i'm convinced its not worked. i thought i wasn't as bothered this time if it worked or not but now i'm dreading this week and the dreaded day of AF arriving.        ok - enough of that moaning! feel a bit better for writing it down. hope i haven't depressed anyone.

Other 2WW'ers, how are you coping? heres some more      for us all.

Lyns, sorry to hear that you are having more bleeding, hope the doctor can help. its rubbish feeling down, heres some hugs as i need them too  

claireyfairy, ta for filling us in on your 2WW story, i think there is def a lot to be said for being able to be relaxed and happy during it rather than being a stressed out basket case having no fun! on that note i think i might just go and have a small glass of wine! see if it helps.

Hi to everyone else and hope that everone had a lovely weekend in the sun.

xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Cake bake, lots of     back at you!

Don't worry about the self-indulgence, that's what we're all here for to listen and support.  I went through exactly the same on my 2ww, poor DH couldn't do right for doing wrong!!

  for the rest of your 2ww, hope the glass of wine helps  

Take care
Lyns x x


----------



## MrsBrown

Morning  

Cake Bake - so sorry I didnt see your post last night - how are you feeling today chick?   

Lyns - that doesnt sound nice at all. Has all this just started since you started taking meds?

How is Rex and Kitten today? xxx

Im feeling....normal. I had AF pains only from around day 9 last time, had a bit of cramp on Saturday night and then noticed a couple of spots on Sunday afternoon. Dont know what thats all about, Im only on day 5 today! So trying not to think too much about it. DH has said we can go away this weekend if the weather is nice, so that should take my mind off it. Im sure I will be obsessing by then  

Hope you all have a lovely Monday xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's 

Keep your chin up cakebake i think this is defiantly a rollercoster     for you 
morning Mrs brown how are your this fine morning 

Hello to everybody els 

I'm fine today no unusual symptoms just sore (.) (.) had a few pulling sensations on my left side where my scar is thats when i had ectopic so fingers crossed   

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

morning all,

I feeling more sane again today, thanks all for the hugs - much needed! pleased i feel better but thats also a bad sign as its my normal PMT pattern: a few days of being evil, a day of tears, then feeling better followed usually by period. if it follows same pattern as first IUI then i expect it tomorrow...          

Mrs Brown that does sound quite good, but good that you not thinking too much about it (says me that is thinking far too much about every tweak!)  Weekend away sounds great plan as a distraction, where will you go?

Kitten, you sound nice and relaxed, good effort. Whens your OTD? I keep forgetting - sorry.

Lyns, have you been to docs yet?

rex, i'm on utrogest? its messy too, am getting really fed up with using it. When i picked up my prescription the chemist checked i knew how to take it (keeping in mind this was in german and my german is awful so lots of hand gesters!), i said yes (with associated hand movement  ) and she was horrified telling me it was supposed to be orally!!! but then i checked with clinic and i was right enough thankfully!! - all very embarrasing).  How far along the 2WW are you?


----------



## MrsBrown

Cake Bake -     that the old bag stays away. Try and stay positive, everyone else says they feel the AF symptons when they get a BFP. Can I ask, are you in Germany for work and where are you from in the UK? Did you mention Ayrshire?
If so, Im a Scot too.


----------



## pixielou

Hi ladies ,

thought I'd update you all. Started my first IUI cycle this month and went for scans on cd 8(11mm follies), cd9(12mm) and cd12(14mm). The nurse thought that my foliies should have reached 18mm by today and we were going to go ahead and schedule the IUI for Wednesday . Now though, as the dominant one is only 14mm on cd12 she needs me to go in again to be scanned on wednesday(cd14) and then if all is well I will do hcg after this. The thing is though I can't do the IUI on Friday now cos it's Good Friday and the clinic is shut (NHS) so this will count as an abandoned cycle which I don't think is fair at all as is my follie would have been ready by Wednesday I could have had IUI on Friday.

Well, I have to say that my first cycle has been so far a bit of a joke  , I havent responded to the medication which is 75 menopur once per day also initially I was supposed to be having IUI on Wednesday and DHis going away in the morning to France to work so I was going to have to follow him half way across London to his work place (where they are leaving form) leave there drive back through London to Essex, where my clinic is to get the sample in for 9:30am to be washed etc, stored and then IUI would have been in the afternoon. This would have all been so stressfull and now I can't do this anyway as I won't be ready for Wednesday.

I'm not a happy bunny at the moment cos the clinic in my eyes should be open over bank holidays as this is an important proceedure and I have to count this as an abandoned cycle and will only have 2 left. Plus they are now going to put me on Purgeon?? as menopur didn't work, so who knows what will happen with that .

I feellike making a complaint and asking them if I can still have 3 IUI's cos it was their fault that they wern't open and why should I miss out. I'm sure they will have an answer and say that, well we are closed at the weekend so that would be a problem too. I just won't win and will start a big hulabalooand they will get fed up with me etc etc.

Just wondered also if anyone has been in a similar boat and if anyone has taken purgeon for iui and how they responded?

Sorry for the longrant, just needed to get it off my chest, Just have to add that I can't understand why I didn't respond I'm taking maca, eating really well-lots of protein, nuts, seeds, vitamins, lots of water, omega oils, having acupuncture every week?


----------



## MrsBrown

Hi Pixielou  

Are you sure you're abandoned cycle counts as 1 attempt? I know clinics are all different but from a few girls I've spoken to (and my own clinic), if the IUI is abandoned then it doesnt count?
Love Karen xxx


----------



## MrsBrown

ps, thanks for all my bubbles! I havent a clue where they came from. I feel very happy now xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello pixielou

I don't think it very fear at all if thats the case    hope its all ok for you

cakebake its the 15th so not long 7th day off 2ww today feeling very bloated right where the uterus area is is this normal its a bit uncomputable.

Hello Karen how's you 

Sarashy how are you doing.

Kitten

PS did anyone have to push down on there cervix when having the IUI


----------



## MrsBrown

Kitten, you're test date is the same as mine but I had mine done two days after you.  

I had to cough when she did it, no idea why! And I think the bloatedness and uncomfortableness is all just part of the norm.


----------



## Kitten 80

I always thought there was something wrong with my cervix because when DH releases his  it comes straight out so fast and you think well thats weird so its probably tilted  they told me to test 17 days after insemination but when i was having it done i said i only had 15 days worth of pessary's which you start the day after and if you get a BFP then you Carry on with them so they said test on day 16 so i think it aldepends on clinic

kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Hi Kitten, yes mine is very retroverted too but its nothing to worry about I've been told. 
You could always lie with your legs up in the air, if you dont feel conscious about it (dont really know if it helps  ) Its best to wait 30 mins or so before you get up anyhow just to give the little fellas a chance to find what they need. Takes all the romance out of it, doesnt it? xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

just a bit but at least with iui you no they are putting it right up there so it wont come out  ive got itchy (.) (.)   (TMI) and i need the loo again but thats because of all the water im drinking.

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

ha ha, i totally worried about it all falling out after the IUI too - I def believe the old school rumour that you can't get pregnant standing up!  

pixielou - sorry you are getting messed around by your clinic, its shocking if they count is as abandoned because of hols. is there nothing they can do with the meds to slow down the follie so that you can proceed next week? I am clueless on that but i thought it was one of the benefits of being on a controlled medicated cycle. I saw your other thread about IUI without the IU part and thats what i had to do here in germany for a cycle, the injections, scan, trigger shot and then the times intercourse. statistically it does give you a better chance but i still wouldn't like it counted as a go of IUI. The plan i was suppososed to do was 3 cycles of that and then on to IUI, but after one go i thought it was pointless and wanted to get on with the IUI - didn't want to do 6 cycles of the meds in total. hope you get a decision you are happy with.

Mrs B, I'm trying to stay positive.....but its hard! I think i know in my heart that its a no go - I am rubbish at being positive today. I am from Ayrshire, been working out here for 4 years, am fed up with it now though and want to go home, esp if i have a baby. is possible that we might go back soon though which would be great, even though i am reluctant to give up the treatment care here. where you from? I might need to ask you lots of questions about treatment back home....


----------



## Rex

pixielou - oh hun, that is absolutely rubbish.  do let us know how you get on.  

cake bake -   you are hilarious, i can only imagine the gestures and all I can think of are rude ones to show you where to put the pessaries.  at such a stressful time like this its no wonder you're feeling homesick.  I grew up in Aus and esp after winter and now and again I get surprised by the strength of my homesickness.  Btw, do you find using the pessaries really evens out your cycle?  I'm not feeling any nausea, boobie pains etc.

Btw, I wanted to ask if anyone here ever had a pain in the lower left hand side of belly?  I've been feeling this twinge for a couple of days now - is the witch?  my test day is Saturday?

Feeling pretty down tonight - DH and I are thinking of going on holiday, not sure when, not sure where - has anyone been on a super duper, care and stress free, modestly budget holiday?  At the moment, I can't seem to work up any enthusiasm, am worried bout testing and 3rd IUI attempt - so i'm thinking something adventurous and out of norm - maybe somewhere that can put my perspective back into gear.


----------



## Rex

Mrs Brown - I just blew you some bubbles... just adding to your count.


----------



## cake bake

Hi Rex, I'm lurking on here tonight feeling sorry for myslef too at the thought of round 3. we have also got a holiday planned for the end of the 3rd cycle to cheer us up just in case. it is def something to look forward to as then i'll get to drink cocktails and go diving - which i won't be able to do if it works - hard choice! not really though as i would give it up in a minute for a BFP! What kind of hol would you like? beach hol?

I don't feel as if the progesterone pessaries help me much really, my pmt is still awful and my boobs still ached like mad, getting better now though..unfortunately.  i also have a pulling ache feeling on my left side, i get it most months before my period, was never sure what it was but now that i know where my ovaries are (thanks to the scans) i think it is it that is aching - is that where your pain is?

hope we both at least get to test date before the witch and i really got fingers crossed that you get your BFP!    

(ps - the gestures were quite rude!)


----------



## cake bake

meant to ask - what are bubbles all about??


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Cakebake bubbles are a show of friendship I will give you some more  .

Rex I also have the pulling feeling on my left which ive never had before but its more to the middle then the ovary so I'm hoping its a good sign  me and DH sore 4 magpie's yesterday so we smiled as we could have a boy to come .

everybody els ok 

Kitten 

PS   for you all


----------



## MrsBrown

Afternoon girls  

Sorry, not been feeling v chatty today. Just getting a bit pensive I guess

Rex - holiday sounds perfect, althjough I do hope you get what you really want first on Saturday  . Where do you feel like going, Uk or abroad? The price of the EURO i guess makes it more expensive these days so we just tend to stick around on home turf, like the Lake District etc. Let me know if you need any ideas xx

Cakebake - Im from Bathgate, near Livingston, originally, but I came to the North East when I was only a wee girl, so afraid I cant help with treatment etc in Ayrshire. Have you been on the Ayrshire thread?

Hello to everyone else, we're a bit quiet on here at the mo.
Love Karen xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello karen are you ok today seem down 

im very mellow today tierd i gess but just serching the web looking at holidays to get me in the mood other than that im ok dont feel any differant really apart from twinges.

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

Hi all, 

Mrs brown, are you ok? or is the 2WW getting to you?  I don't know bathgate very well, have you still got your scottish accent!? I'm the opposite to you, i was born in North East, catterick, and then moved to Scotland when i was young.

Kitten, glad your mellow, keep that nice calmness and think of your hols.

I'm on Day 12 now which is when AF arrived after 1st IUI, so I'm all over the place today. i keep going to the loos to check - is torture, its dragging by, can't concentrate on work at all. I just want to get to OTD so that i feel as if I'm in with a chance, even if its not a BFP, if you know what I mean?

How do you blow bubbles?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Catterick is my sername   im on cicle day 8 2ww so just taking it one day at a time as AF pains are the same as PG pains and i only have mild cramping so not to worried and its only my first try O my I am mellow whats up with me I havent even neditated lately  .

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Hello again

Cakebake - you'll see underneath each users ID (ie Mrs Brown, hint hint   there is a link "click to blow bubbles"
You can only blow bubbles to others so Im sending some your way xxxx
Isnt that strange? Catterick is only down the road from me! 
And that sounds v positive that you've gone past last months AF date. Im really praying for you xxxx

Kitten, glad you're nice and calm. Its certainly helps the days go faster  

I dont know whats up today. I think I feel like last month is just repeating itself ie lack of symptons. I just wish I would feel something to give me hope. I dont think I can go again next month straight after, I've got loads of work on and on top of that loads of dental appointments so I dont want to stress myself out with doing too much. Sometimes though I just wish I could get my life back. Everything seems to be "what if" and I'm a bit deflated with it all today. Sorry for the misery, its not like me


----------



## Kitten 80

I blew some your way mrs brown and cakebake well keep chin up mrs brown have a look on the iui diarys to cheer you up   .

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

evening girlies,

I back home after a wasted day at work, couldn't concentrate on a thing. MrsBrown don't worry about having a dose of the miseries, its to be expected, its hard work waiting. I know exactly what you mean about wanting just one little sign that things are different this time, I feel the exact same as always with no indication of things being different either. But i try to tell myself that having never been pregnant then i wouldn't know anyway and everything that you read seems that proper symptoms don't kick in till much later than our OTD's anyway. I also fed up living in 'what if' land and don't know if i can jump straight in to IUI3 either, i will need a lot of courage for that one. I've probably not helped here, just rambled on as usual. But you really are in the early days so chin up, as kitten is telling us, and keep positive     

Question - even if AF shows tonight or tomorrow, should i still go for my blood test on thursday morning? I would have thought not necessary, but i noticed on some threads that certain clinics still insist? Can it help tell anything?


----------



## sarashy

just a quick post, start injections again sunday, going for scan tomorrow. please everyone   that they are ready then i can have basting before bank holiday otherwise its an abandoned cycle.

hugs to everyone will write a bigger response soon
xx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all,

Not been posting much but been keeping a watch - sending lots of     to you all.

Went back to Dr's and got to go and have some tests next week - at least i'm used to all the prodding and poking now  

Lyns xx


----------



## cake bake

Morning all,

One day to OTD, this is mental torture, i not hopefull as i feel AF is on her evil way..i think it could arrive today. fingers crossed not. coming on here is the only thing keeping me remotely sane as not many people know I'm doing this (which is hard). So thanks all for being here.    

Hi Sara, got everything crossed that you have good results from your scan today and that you manage to squeeze in the basting.  

Hi Lyns, glad things are progressing and that you are moving forward with some tests. its amazing how quick you get used to all the proking and prodding and examinations!  

Hope everyone else is doing good. Fiona xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's 

Sarashy glad to see your back and trying again dont give up we have a right to motherhood  .

Cakebake never fear reading on the IUI diarys the BFP all have AF symtoms and think it hasent worked so you just don't no     for you.

Lynschez how are you good luck on tests honey hope  they find out whats wrong.

Morning Mrs Brown how are you today.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Oooh Fiona, you must be going round the bend! All is not over until the fat lady sings and surely its a good sign that you have got past the day AF showed last cycle? I cant really say about blood tests and Im only given a HPT. I am truly keeping everything crossed for you hun. xxxxx

Sara - it only seems two minutes since your last cycle, the days must be going quicker than I thought! I will send lots of   to you for your scan. It would be so lovely to get it all out the way before the easter bank hols....xxxx

Kitten - how are you feeling today? Are you day 9 now?

Rex - you must be near too? I think you mentioned Saturday as your OTD?

Lyns - best of luck chick with the tests...things can only get better now xxxxx

Im feeling exhausted today. Went to bed at 8.45 last night and zzzzzzzzzzz all night. Feel like I've been hit over the head with a hammer this morning. Too much sleep now probably! And itchy itchy (.)(.)... they have actually woke me up 2 nights running now. 

Love to you all
Karen  xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

OOOOOO Mrs brown thats a good sign   you get a BFP Iam on day 9 very sleepy and (.) (.) feel like Katie Price   so i do hope and  that I do get my BFP.

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

Hi girls, I'm out.        

The brown stuff has just arrived so full flow will prob be tomorrow. Am gutted but can honestly say its not as distressing as the 1st IUI failure. But I might revise that statement when it sinks in.  Called clinic (well made DH do it for me as his german is better) and one of the docs is off so there are no appointments for when I need to get in before day 5 to see about meds for next round etc. Since i was really upset, DH called back and nagged them for me and has got me in for the 15th but even then I will have to wait for a free 10 minutes, is a bit late in the cycle so we shall see if i get to go straight in to next round or not. Is crap that the clinics can't manage to fit you in when in the middle of treatments - raging!

I feel a bit numb at the moment, can't believe that IUI will ever work for us.  I really wanted to start off a run of BFPs for us all on here, so its over to the others on the 2WW now -       Statistically theres got to be some BFPs on here soon.


----------



## MrsBrown

Oh Fiona, that is such sad news   Im starting to wonder what to say in these situations now, there seems to have been so much bad news on here lately   You must be taking meds on different days to me but Im really hoping you can get straight back on. Theres no better way to forget than start another round. Hope you take it easy over the easter weekend and start to smile again xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Cakbake lots of      I'm so sorry yes i agree there should be some BFP soon its not all doom and gloom round 3 will b luck for you .

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

Thanks for  , helps.  I know I'm clutching at straws here, but since the first 'blob' of brown stuff (sorry for TMI) there has been nothing else. I guess until I stop taking the progesterone full AF won't arrive? But if i get nothing else today, do I stop taking the progesterone? And do I keep taking it until I test and get the BFN. agggghhhhhh!!! My clinic here is rubbish for telling me what I am supposed to do - I'll put it down to language and cultural differences.  Last time AF arrives nice and red and proper in the morning and there was no doubt about stopping the progesterone, but every cycle is different I guess.

Got a hair appointment this afternoon, so that better cheer me up, or if she mucks that up and turns me german menopause red there will be big trouble    - don't need something else going wrong today. then I'm going for dinner with DH and HE will be driving home for once as I will be on that long awaited glass of wine (or two)


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Cakebake I would keep takeing them untill you test if nothing has arrived because that could be implantation bleeding   so dont give up yet hun  .

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

The old bag is truly a witch! Always messing us about! Doesnt come when you want her to, comes when you dont want her to! I spotted brown gunk for 3 days in the last cycle, it was terrible, and even then I dont think I had a proper flow. I dont take progesterone but I think I've read that you are supposed to take them until you see the red flow. Also, day 1 doesnt start until you see this also. xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Yep that is true they told me if the with came about six in evening then you count the next day as day 1 for a propper flow Im letting the side down lady's feeling negative today for some reason.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

This darn wait is enough to drive anyone to  
I've been trying to pep myself up reading the BFP diaries. Heads up is you just dont know. Its so hard trying not to analyse every twinge (or lack of them in my case).


----------



## Kitten 80

See I'm having twinges and I don't no if thats a good or bad sign.

I have dreams that I'm pregnant but can never ever see the positive reading on the pee stick how weird is that.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

what kind of twinges? Like stabbing pains or AF ones? xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Not eaither it feels like bubbles sometimes and a little dull ach other times only on the left side 

Kitten

Itchy booby's too


----------



## nik23

hi ladies,

wonder if you could help me,had my insemination on monday the 23rd march,so monday gone was day 28,tested in the afternoon with weak pee pee   and i'm sure i saw a faint line,obviously today i'm on 16dpiui and my otd is good friday which is 18days after the insemination,do you think i'm in with a good chance of a whopping BFP..... also had the feeling since sunday that AF is going to start,which with a normal cycle i get that one day before

thanks alo,love nik xx


----------



## MrsBrown

Hi Nik

That is a really really long time to go to test! I test exactly 14 days later.
I'm so excited for you! At long last we might have a bona-vista BFP!!
I think you should be able to test now xxxxxx
Im dying to know   

Kitten - bubbles? That sounds perfect too xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello 

I got told to test 17 days after an not b4 on myn my tst day is 15th but that does soun promising  .

Kitten


----------



## nik23

hi MrsBrown,

it is a long time is'nt it... i am defo going to test in the morning so i know one way or the other,as i'm driving myself  ,i'm hoping its a big juicy BFP

take care,love nik xx


----------



## cake bake

Good luck for this morning Nik,  its looking really good for you, sending you lots of positive vibes       

Kitten, bubbles? that sounds lovely! 

How you holding up MrsBrown? 

Thanks for advice re progesterone etc..........but I am still useless at listening. Was so convinced last night that AF was on her merry way that i never took them last night sos she would get it over with and appear this morning. she never, so just in case i put them in this morning (will be a messy day!) and nothing yet. I prob should have gone for my blood test this morning but i just couldn't do it. I am positive I'm not pregnant as my boobs have gone down (they were enormous at the weekend) so don't want to test as i would then feel stupid when it comes back negative - since i know anyway.  If none of what I have written sounds rational, its because i'm not being very rational at the moment, I'm normally very sensible and logical (honest) but when it comes to this malarky, I'm a nutter.     

Hope everyone has a good easter weekend - is perfect time for some BFPs on here - little spring chickens!  I'm going home to Scotland tomorrow for the long weekend - woohoo.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's 

I had the most loverly long walk this morning not normally very big on nature but it was loverly birds singing sun trying to come out good start to the day  .

good luck nik for test 

cakebake where do you put your pessary's front or back I do the front but a friend that has been though it said she did back meaning bottom  .

Mrs Brown how are you this fine morning.

Sharashy how are you?

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

red stuff here   at least i know for sure now. am totally fine, did all my tears yesterday.

Come on girls - i want to see a BFP on here soon......................................(or I will not believe in iui anymore!)


----------



## Kitten 80

I am trying Cakebake    not liking these BFN 

Kitten

PS also i had blood in nose last night I think  I herd that this is a good sign of hsg anyone now.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Afternoon ladies, sorry been busy this am and not had chance to see if Nik has done her test yet. The suspense is killing me.
Fiona - glad you're ok today and got all the tears out the way. I just know you'll be raring to go again   - are you going to have to miss a month do you think xxxxxx
Kitten - the suspense must be getting to you now. I think Sammysmiles wrote in her diary that she had some blood in the nose. Sending lots of   to you xxxxx

Hope Rex has some good news for us!

I've been having a few pains since the early hours of the morning. I dont know what it is. Its on the left ovary ish, stabbing pains on and off. Im actually thinking about taking some paracetamol. Its annoying me. Wonder what it could be?
Our HR lady here was successful with IUI first time and has been great though all my treatment. Just had a little chat with her today as she likes to know how Im doing bless her   She had no symptons whatsoever but she said she just felt confident it was going to work and she held out to test day! Got a gorgeous little girl now. She was treated at the same clinic too! So Im trying to keep my   going but have to say Im finding it difficult now. Still nice and calm, but just a bit obsessive!


----------



## cake bake

Kitten, sorry forgot to answer your question about the progesterone. I'm a front girl   wouldn't like to be using the back.  Regarding bloody nose, I don't want to put a downer on things, but i had that too, I often get it when on the progesterone supplements, think its to do with progesterone and thats the biggest annoyance, the progesterone mimics a lot of early pregnancy symptoms. they do a good job but they can also mess with our head! BUT, I am so hopefull that it is a sign for you!    

I don't know yet if we will go straight in to next round. if today is proper day 1 (red flow) then my appointment is 15th, so day 6. usually i start my injections on day 5, but hopefully one day out will not be a prob. bigger issue is DH, I think he wants a break. I might have said earlier, but we are maybe moving back to scotland, have got job offers and house here is up for sale just in case so its a really stressfull time (never mind moral obligation of trying to get up duff when about to start a new job  - oops). But I want to get my 3rd iui done here, as its going to take ages to get back in to tx once back.

keep calm Mrs Brown, you are doing good, it does get harder though as OTD gets closer. I was demented the last few days.


----------



## Kitten 80

OK i admit it its getting harder I'm not having anything really thats standing out and saying your pregnant and the nearer it gets the more I'm worrying had so many BFN in past that I think I'm expecting another one yes i feel   today I need all the   there is please get me back to how i was don't like being negative.

Kitten

PS just got told my uncle died this morning


----------



## cake bake

Kitten, big  . Not surprised you are feeling tearful, especially with the sad news about your uncle, I'm really sorry to hear that.  

Its too early for symptoms really so get that positive wee attitude right back in there right now! I know exactly how you are feeling and it does get tougher the closer you get, but you can do it.       

I'm going to blow you some bubbles too, now that i know how to do that! 

Have you got nice plans for the weekend to distract you?


----------



## MrsBrown

Kitten  , so sorry to hear about your uncle. These 2WW's all get to us hun and you are so near! Just remember that no symptons or loads of symptons can mean the same thing and no two of us are the same, so you really cant tell. As Fiona says, do something nice at the weekend to take your mind off it - impossible I know but you will know soon enough one way or the other. xxxx

Fiona - you've got a lot on your plate   Everything always comes at once


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you lady's yes i have lots of plans I'm off to maldon tomorrow to see DH aunt uncle and little Abi then Saturday working staying at mums which should be fun sunday at 6 in the morning traveling up to kingslin not sure thats spelt right but up north some where easter egg hunting   big kid I am and Monday southend on sea with DH and sisters then its only one more day till test so yes i should be well distracted thanks for the   lady's well needed oh and cake bake you make me laugh i do like you  

Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

A lady that comes into my shop said the weiredest thing that i hope is true i told her my uncle just died and she said there will be a baby in the family soon then i hope that its mine    

Kitten


----------



## nik23

hi ladies,

well i forget to test this morning as my best friends mum died in the early hours of this morning   ,fine last week and then had a stroke monday and went down hill from there,i am devastated....
anyway don't think i am pregnant and i'm sure my body has been playing tricks on me,just started to have a small amount of brown spotting and has stopped again,bit gutted but i have two more tries,me and dh have decided to have a mth break and then get back to it.
Hope all you ladies get a huge BFP   

take care love nik xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all

Just wanted to give   to cake bake. So sorry hun

Nik, if it's stopping and starting it could still be a BFP, try and stay    and test tomo.

Lots of     to everyone else, we need a BFP on here soon.  Once we get one, all the rest will follow  

Hope you all have lovely plans over Easter and get to take advantage of the long break.

Lyns x x


----------



## cake bake

Hi all, just wanted to wish everyone a happy easter hols!

I will prob not get near a computer for the next 4 days when i am home, but by the time I get back I really hope the run of BFPs have started. Lyns is totally right, I am also convinced that as soon as we have one, the rest will follow.          

Just want to also add that I am really pleased to have you all on here to talk to, it really made a difference with coping with iui2, real world friends just don't get it as hard as they may try. So   to us all - and I sincerely wish that none of us had to be on here!  

Fiona xx


----------



## GretaGarbo

Hello,

I hope you don't mind me joining you, you sound like a nice group and it helps to talk to others who are going through the same treatment. I had an IUI on 28th of March, so I'm 13dpo today. My test date is on Monday, which will be 16dpo. I had clomid, the hcg injection and I'm on 400mg progesterone pessaries a day. My period is due tomorrow and unfortunately I think it is on its way, it feels like it. I didn't expect the IUI to work but I still feel very sad about it. I'm not sure how best to cope with it, keep busy or take time to grieve for it? Can you still get your period on the progesterone or does it normally come after you stop the pessaries? 

Thanks very much and lots of   to everyone else. Much   to cake bake and kitten.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's 

Hello to GretaGarbo glad you could join us I don't really know about the period after pessary's as this is my first IUI and like you I feel AF is on its way on and off so I'm just   it don't arrive but they say the symptoms are the same so you never no   thats for you and some bubbles.

Cakebake , Mrs Brown have a loverly easter and to anyone Ive missed

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Happy Easter everyone  

Hello to GretaGarbo and so glad you have come to say hello to us all. Sorry, cant help with the pessary's as I dont take them but I think CakeBake carried on taking them until she seen the full flow (sorry if TMI). Hope the AF pains stay off and you can take your mind off it a little over the holidays, impossible I know.

Kitten, how are you feeling hun? xxxx

Well day 10 for me and Im feeling absolutely fine. No pains yet. Last cycle I got AF pains from day 9 and spotting from day 11 so Im praying this one will be different for all the right reasons. Think I might be seeing some subtle difference in the (.)(.) arena but hoping its just not my imagination or my body playing tricks on me!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Mrs brown today I am feeling ok felt a bit sick now and then and a dull ache in my back so yesterday I was   but today ok thank you I am on day 12 2ww now. 

How are you feeling today?

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Morning Kitten

Hows it going today? I had a terrible day yesterday - serious serious PMT. I got to about 4pm then I couldnt hold it back and I was     for the rest of the day. DH went out for the night leaving me in my own misery. Not a good day.

Im preparing myself for the big fat negative on Wednesday but I feel like I've got it out my system today and resigned myself to what will be, will be.
No AF pains whatsoever this time, and that is a really good thing for me. I really suffered last month. Im day 11 today.
Are you excited? xxxxxx


----------



## GretaGarbo

To Kitten and MrsBrown, thank you for the lovely warm welcome (and the bubbles! I've blown you both some). Unfortunately I did a Clear Blue test yesterday which was 14dpo (the day my period was due) and I got a BFN. My OTD is tomorrow which will be 16dpo. We were prepared for it but still felt terribly upset and cried an awful lot. We have to ring the clinic tomorrow and leave a message on the answer phone. 

Kitten - I'm wishing you lots of  , it was my first IUI too! As you say, don't worry about the feeling like your period is coming - this board is full of BFPs that felt like period cramps, so its impossible to know yet   

MrsBrown - So sorry to hear of your horrible PMT. However its a really good sign that you've had no period pains or spotting this cycle. I will be thinking of you on Wednesday   Lots of  

I will pop on next week to check how you're both doing  

Take care,

- Greta.


----------



## Rex

Hi All, Happy Easter to all - sending you all loads of  . 

Hi Greta, welcome - luv your pic. 

Mrs Brown - hurry up Wed! sending you  , Kitten - you too, hoping this one is the one.  

Just to let you all know - its a fail for me this cycle.  I tested early so got over my depression quite early on.  Hate the progesterone pessaries - cos they just give you that small bit of hope (since I don't have any symptoms at all, no AF either) and I'm way past my normal 26 days.  

Anyway, just wanted to let you guys know not to worry bout me - I may be a bit quiet now, I going to take some time out and skip this month.  But I will check in now and then - hopefully to hear your good news.  Wishing everyone here loads and loads of luck and happiness.  
 to all.


----------



## sarashy

hey girls   sorry been off for a while, trying to take my mind off ttc, and with it being easter weekend been very busy with church things.

Been busy on here and hello to the newbies greta, nik ect...

Rex -   see you again if and when you decided to jump back on the merry go round. A month off will do you some good. We're having a month off and a holiday next month if it doesnt work this. Well actually we're havin the hol either way as its booked.

mrs brown - good luck for wed fingerscrossed let us know how you go on, hope you got ur   bk.

hi kitten - hows things going? whens test date again?   

fiona - hope ur doing well hun, and i agree friends in the real world just dont understand.

sorry if ive missed anyone or any of your comments, its hard to catch up when youve been off for a while. Oh and high to katherine and lyns if your still watching.

Well i went for scan last thurs and consultant was a bit of a git, anyway going for another scan tomorrow so fingers crossed i havent missed it and then basting day will be wed i think. DH got man flu though so i hope his   are up to scratch  . I have also decided to apply for a new job as im sick of putting my life on hold, although im not sure the move to a prison nurse  would be that good an idea if i do suceed in getting pg, but perhaps its what i need.

Hope everybody had a good BH.

lots of      and    for evrybody.

  and is this ment to be a wobbley bottom strange image to have.

sara
xx


----------



## MrsBrown

Hello Girls

Well that is me out this month. She showed her face totally unannounced this morning   

I was going to miss it for the 3rd go because my timings were going to be all out of sorts, but with it being here today I could do it ok.
To be honest, Im feeling a bit delusional about this now and a tadge angry. When I went for my scan and seen how big my follie was I asked for the IUI to be done the next day but they refused. And so, now she's here, I know I ovulated the day of the scan and so the basting was just far too late......i've ordered some more clearblue monitor sticks. I might just stick with it all naturally this month.

Lots of luck to Kitten. Surely one must have some good news
And Sara, I really hope you too have a lucky month. I'll come on and check on you every now and again
Love Karen xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning everybody  

Mrs Brown so sorry   really had hope for you don't leave it to long   .

Sarashy my test day is wednesday and I am ok some AF symtoms but you never no itchy nipple's which is unuashal for me? 

Rex sending   on you for testing early if no AF then there is that hope  for you.

Greata Garbo you are most welcome.

Well its day 14 2ww for me feeling fine some AF feelings but not strong ones so     its ok.

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

big    karen. hope ur ok. clinics can be so frustrating.

kitten fingers crossed let us know.

Any one know if ovulation test work with menopur? my cousin gave me some she had left over but didnt think it was worth it with tx. 

sara
x


----------



## cake bake

Morning girlies, just back from trip and logged in dying to hear some good news - and I'm gutted that we are not having much luck here at the moment.  

Kitten, not wanting to put the pressure on or anything, but I think all of us on here are relying on you getting the BFP and dragging us out the miseries. I have got every little part of me crossed that its good news tomorrow!    How are you holding up today, I imagine you will be getting really impatient?

Mrs Brown,    . How are you doing? Even though I know exactly how you are feeling, I am still lost for what to say. I agree that you should be angry over the timing, with a follie that big it was very likely to pop soon, did they blood test you to check your LH levels, how does your clinic predict ovulation?  I am also not convinced by the timings I have had as being the best, certainly not text book. How are you feeling about things today, are you going to go for IUI3? I am also in same dilema.

Rex, I'm really sorry you got the BFN,   . It is so unfair, is there any more news though on AF, got to agree with Kitten that hopefully there was some hope? I think it it a good idea to skip between treatments, its too exhausting. Hope you have a good month and can forget about it for a while.  

Greta, Hi and welcome, really sorry you got a BFN too. (God this is awful today, so much bad news.) Its really upsetting, especially after the first IUI when you have so much hope riding on it.  Are you going straight in to IUI 2?  

Sara, good luck today for your scan, hope you have some nice big follies. Hope DH is recovering from his man flu, typical to get that thrown in to it all as well! Totally agree with you about not putting life on hold, it just makes all this even harder if you do. Good luck with it all.

Hi Lyns, and hi everyone else. its hard carching up after a few days off!

Update on me: I had lovely hols at home, even if exhausting, and i think we are 99% sure we are going to accept the job offers and move back to scotland. i am just a happier more confident person when i am home and DH is convinced that my mental state of being when here (constantly stressed!) is a lot to do with our lack of success so far (I would like to believe him) since there is technically nothing wrong with us. So the big question is, I have docs tomorrow and if its not too late to start round 3, do we go for it? Is bad timing with all that will happen this month organising the move but if i don't i might not have time to do it here before returning to scotland....and then i'm at the mercy of the NHS and or private.....not good! Good thing is though, that its just over 4 weeks till our hols, so even if it doesn't work i will have that to look forward to.  In a way though I'm not too worried about doing IUI3 and causing complications with starting a new job as i have lost faith in iui working at the moment,   , but I KNOW it CAN work so I will get my act together soon.

wow, that was a long blether....sorry.  xxx


----------



## sarashy

quick update before go to work, basting day tomorrow. egg was 19.5mm and edo 9.5mm apparently i got endo lining depth wrong last month was only 5.5mm so she said this month looks better smaller egg but better lining. At least not already ov'd
fingerscrossed. will be joining the 2ww crew soon.
anyway best get to work
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's 

Cakebake glad your hol went well my weekend was manic easter egg hunting and all   I maybe 29 this year but i don't act it.  Think I'm the only one not putting pressure  on me as I am so used to negatives I'm just taking one day at a time oh and I'm sorry to say you will all have to wait till Thursday as I got it wrong I thought as it said 15 pessary's per box I thought the obvious 15 days worth no they must have put an extra in so there you go. I'm on day 15 2ww still slight AF symptoms but not major.

Morning to all the other loverly lady's this morning and what a loverly day it is I love spring.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Sara - all sounds promising. Im sending you lots of   and really hope you get your BFP this time xxxx

Cakebake - you're a gem. Im actually still drowning in my own misery. Dreamt all night about whether to take clomid today and even though I really dont want to put myself through it feeling like this, I reasoned that
a) it might be better to keep the meds going
b) the sooner I get on the IVF list the better (waiting list is 9 months and I have to be under 39, so pushing it)
c) any hope will get me though this really crappy time at work coming up in a week or so

I dont think Im so sad at it not working, but more at the reality I wont be a mummy   
Sorry for the me post. Im sure I will be ok in a day or so. Just waiting for the clinic to call back about round 3 and scans. Im going to ask for an earlier one in case I have another big one. Who knows? 
Love Karen xxxxx

PS....Kitten, its all riding on you girl! xxxxxx Im praying for you xxxx


----------



## pixielou

Hi ladies, hope you had a great Easter break!

Well just and update from me-after feeling sorry fro myself about the clinic being closed over holidays etc I now realise that I was moaning a little bit unnecessarily-Basically when I went the the clinic last week for my final iui scan(have said before that I couldn't go ahead and do iui but have done meds and hcg) I mentioned to the nurse that I was a bit concerned that I had been told that I would have to abandon cycle due to the fact that clinic was closed over Easter break. She got quite irate raised her voice a bit and correctly put me in my place by reminding me that in fact she had, when I had phoned up previously and told her about dh being away for iui, that she had given me the choice to cancel iui cycle and explained that she had told me that the clinic would be closed over Easter and so if iui was to be put back further then this would coincide. So yes, she did give the option to cancel the cycle so it was really unfair in  way for me to moan about it. I tried to explain to her that I was sorry and that yes, she had told me. The thing is I don't know about you all but I have so much on my mind anyway and trying to remember all the details etc I find is really hard. I'm sure the clinic must think I'm a moaning trouble maker, lol!

Anyway, nurse is getting me a different prescription next month-gonna try me on puragon as I didn't respond well to menopur (apparently) and prescription will be ready this week, so I can collect it before af(hopefully not) Have explained to nurse that next cycle will have to miss cos dh will be away again, arggggggg. Trying to stay positive but just fell like this is going on forever. I know that we can't put our lives on hold but just thought how great to start another iui the next month(thought here would be a month's break) to not being able to do it and missing another month. Stay calm, lol!


----------



## cake bake

Kitten, you are sounding so lovely and calm. another day to wait!!      

Karen, you will be a mummy one day and you have to keep that belief or otherwise we won't make it through this. When I'm struggling i try to imagine my baby and get the strength to do all this for it, even though the mental picture usually has me in tears!  And if we don't end up with babies then at least we fought as hard as we could - which for me would be harder to live with if I hadn't. My break home distracted me from my dissapointment and I thought I was ok, but then on saturday we were in a show house looking for a place to stay when we get home. I walked in to the most beautifully decorated pink little girls room ever and I exploded in tears. had to walk with my back to the sale lady or she would have seen and thought i was a nutter. funny though, the little boys room didn't make me react! guess i want a girl. I also felt really sad and angry when she commented that the house was a bit big for 2 without a family - gggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  I've decided to go for it this cycle too if clinic allows, got nothing to lose so we will go through this again together.  

pixie, don't go being hard on yourself just because of narky nurse, they should appreciate that when we want to do this, only hell freezing over is considered an excuse for anything getting in our way! She should have been sympathetic to your dilema.  Good luck with the puragon, thats what i have and so far i respond good with it.


----------



## MrsBrown

Hi Pixielou, we're all having a right time of it on here at the moment! So frustrating and we're all right behind you.  
Kitten, Im getting a really good feeling about you  

Well, clinic have told me they will do a day 9 scan this time and another in a day or two if Im not ready. They've also told me to use my Clearblue Monitor to detect the LH surge in case the Pregnyl shot is given too late, so Im feeling a tadge better now. So scan next Tuesday at 1.15pm - it doesnt half come round quick
Onwards and upwards
Love karen xxxxxx

ps, just read your post Cakebake. Im    .  Bubbles are on your way xxxxxxx So glad you'll be doing it with me again.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello thank you Mrs Brown and Cakebake for your   but I must say knicker watching now as I realised that I am late and going by every bodys BFN they all seem to be early so   that its first time lucky for me but I will be ready if not I hope.

Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello me again just had a really horrible dull ache shoot though my tummy right where your uterus is I got a bit   then thought it could be implantation so I'm keeping fingers crossed

Kitten


----------



## Lynschez

Aaarrgghh - I've just lost my long post, so here I go again  

First off - hello everyone!!!!

Kitten, i am keeping everything crossed for your   hun, I've got good vibes that you'll start the ball rolling!

Pixie lou - good news about your new meds, I think sometimes clinics forget we're human beans and not numbers   for next cycle.

Karen - Sorry you're feeling down at the moment.  It's so hard to keep   at times but we're all here for you.  Sounds like prgress for this time though  

Cake bake, pleased you had a fab holiday and also pleased you're keeping going on this merry-go-round with the rest of us  

Sara, sending lots of  and   your way for this go.

Rex and Greata -    for your BFN's, sorry i'm a bit late delivering them  

Hi to anyone else I've missed.

Well, quick update from me.  Went to Dr's again today for tests regarding the bleeding situation - what a waste of time!!!!  Did a quick check to make sure that all is ok physically, which it is.  Then concluded that it's all hormonal and as i'm due to have round 2 at the end of the month, I've just got to keep taking the norethisterone and see what the clinic says when I go again.  I've got such conflicting feelings at the moment,   one minute and   the next.  It's all got to be worth it though in the long run  

Lyns x x


----------



## Rex

Hi All

Come on Kitten and everyone else on their 2ww!  am broadcasting    to all

Mrs Brown - sorry bout your BFN - it won't be long now, the stats must be our way.  

Pixie - hi, I hope this one work for you. 

Wow cake bake - so much news from you, do let us know when you've made your mind up bout Scotland - we spent our honeymoon up there and loved it all.  I've ordered some brochures on the hebrides, hoping if all goes well this year, I'll get a chance to go there.  Re your third IUI - as they say, third time lucky! if you can, go for it.  you certainly have a lot on your mind, which is good rather than just focussing on timings and twinges.  

Well, re me - we're seeing the doc next Thurs.  I've thought bout it long and hard and am going to speak to doc bout IVF when we see him.  Am so confused, have been reading the other folders and googling like crazy, info overload!  still don't think I am quite grasping everything.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi everyone,

I've been reading this thread as I'm going to be starting iui tx in may and just wanted to send you all a huge hug   you've all been on such a journey and are very strong women.

Kitten - I'm praying   that you get a bfp good luck chick   

Sending  to you all

bee x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all what a loverly morning it is yet again thank you all for your   hope i don't let you down its day 16 2ww test day tomorrow had a few dull twinges last night not like the norm that i get every month which made me feel better and I am now 2 days late but I don't no if thats down to meds so keeping fingers and toes crossed this could be my month then i can take eddy the embryo on its first holiday  .

hope everyone is well Cakebake hope all your plans go ok for the move but don't leave us  

Mrs brown hope your ok my dear.

morning Rex hope the Dr's go's well for you.

Lynchez hope round 2 works for you its def a emotional ride.

Morning to anyone i have missed.

Kitten

      
          


Hello Bee thank you I'm trying not to get excited good luck on your IUI and i love it when people use that word chick .


----------



## MrsBrown

Afternoon gorgeous girls  
Yes my     is back!

Kitten - I would have been so tempted to test by now! You are being marvellously restrained!!! I truly hope you get your BFP 2moro  

Rex - good to hear you are getting your head around IVF. You'll need to share some info with me, I havent a clue! It all sounds so scary and I think its wonderful you are heading down that road now. So no more IUI for you? xxxxx

Lyns - well, you did but try with the docs. So frustrating (as you've heard me moan enough about mine). But Im sure they know what they are talking about so try not to worry xxxxx

Fiona - sorry I didnt talk much about your big move back to Scotland yesterday, you must be so excited. There's nothing like your home turf, being back amongst people you can relate to (and talk to!). I think if you go ahead on this one before you come home you might find that you've got so much to look forward to it'll turn out to be a good thing. No stress! Well, only the excitable kind anyway.

Last night I read the relationships board and boy did I come back down to earth with a bang. Some of the stories on there had me sobbing, I mean real sobbing. It made me realise how lucky I am that Im healthy, have a fabulous husband who I love very much and who loves me, and well, not much to worry about at all on the grand scheme of things. So DH and I talked about this cycle and how we are going to do it. I going to stuff him full of cake, caffeine and red bull and   as much as possible    . Anything to catch the little blighter this month. His   are kosher, and so I think if his count is cr*p on the day of the IUI I know we will have done everything we can anyway.
Love to you all, Karen xxx


----------



## cake bake

Kitten, I'm starting to get really excited for you, I really really hope this is it. Even when I'm taking progesterone its not enough to keep AF away so I don't think its your meds making you late. I am still amazed at your calmness and ability to not test yet. Roll on tomorrow!!    

Hi Bee, welcome on to here, coming on here was the best thing i have done so far on this iui carry on, it really helps. I don't feel so strong today, am a quivering wreck!

Rex, how many IUI have you done? have you given up with iui? i am having to start prepare my head for ivf too and its a scary one. (re: hebrides, i would love to got there too, is sinfull to be scottish and never have been!)

Mrs Brown, glad they are going to keep a better eye on you this time. I also can't believe how quick it comes around again - completely different time zone from the 2WW!! just saw your post as i was about to post mine - we have been writing at same time so i have probably overlapped. glad you got the positive vibes back.

Lyns, sorry you never got any sense out the docs. have you ever had a laparoscopy to check things out? is shame that you are feeling all over the place just now with it, is last thing you need to be worryng about on top of going through the iui.  

Sara - sending you lots of positive vibs and baby dust for your 2WW. how are you doing?

I had clinic this morning. good news is that i don't have any cysts left over from last cycle so can continue. is shame i am on day 7 already but they don't seem bothered. have to take just 25 units of the puregon each injection. last time was 50 for 3 days and then down to 25, but she doesn't want me popping over the weekend. so back for scan on monday morning to see how it progresses. am slightly disappointed at only taking 25 units as for me that sounds like i will prob only get one follie, but I shall try and relax and wait and see. is hard to relax with all going on at the moment though, today i am a teary wreck. i came out of clinic and cried, think its because this is IUI3 already and I can't believe its my last go  - so scared it doesn't work either. 

Fiona xx


----------



## MrsBrown

Fiona  
Words fail us at times. Remember what you told me yesterday  . You know I am here if you want to chat/PM me.    XXXXXXX


----------



## cake bake

Thanks Karen, I'll be fine by tonight probably, it just is hard sometimes. Once I do the first injection tonight though i'm sure I will perk up and get back in the positive mode. xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi girlie's Cakebake    I hate being  its horrible but it will be fine I ve started up a post for us all its called IUI BFP story's needed and there has been a few even sammysmiles is on there just to give us some hope and see that it does work.

Mrs brown to tell you the truth I'm frightend of the result because at the moment I'm PUPO and the Minuit that line comes I will no the truth.

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

You're a wee star kitten, going to go read that just now.  

I can understand your nerves about tomorrow, but I am just so hopefull and sure that its going to be that BFP that we are all waiting on. And if its not, then we will all be here for you.....but its going to be good news!


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you Cakebake


----------



## MrsBrown

Kitten, i really feel like it is too xxxxx    

But if not, we'll all be here to give you lots of hugs


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Karen Ive been chatting to Sammysmiles and I am getting same symptoms    .

Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

Just thought its 4 days and so many hours till my holiday yay so excited weather looks nice as well im going to book my holidays like this in the future as its so much cheaper

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

hello girlies,
kitten- enjoy ur holiday, and how hae u not tested yet? id be dying to test but am going to try and be good this month.    to you

fiona - im not doing to bad thanks hun. good news about the cysts hope this round works for you and the new meds dont cause to much trouble.

mrs brown glad ur positive again send some my way pls.

welcome to tobeornottobe.

and hello to anyone ive missed

sorry if ive missed anybodies important announcements. im absolutley full of a cold (caught off DH) not impressed as was insem day today. they did it anyway and said it was a good thing as it might mean i rest for the day. Well yes it has im been slobbing in my pj's all day, but i did get called to work at 3.30 till 630 this morning so i think i can be excused.
Also had a nightmare with our holiday we booked in jan, got an email today saying theyd cancelled our flight!!! not impressed has taken me the best part of 3 hrs to re-arrange it all and a lot of shouting which is not good for my stress levels. anyway sorted now and we're going away a day earlier so roll on 2nd may.

   
and lots of it i think we all need it
sara
x


----------



## GretaGarbo

Hello,

Cakebake - Thank you   We're not sure about having a 2nd IUI or going on to IVF. Money is a bit tight and we booked an IVF cycle last year, for this June. So it partly depends if we have time to try another 2nd IUI before my May period, as thats when I'd need to start the IVF drugs if the 2nd IUI didn't work. I'm   that everything goes well for you on Monday, do let us know. Its positive that you're free of cysts from the last cycle, I hope you feel a bit better once you start the injections.

MrsBrown - I'm really sorry to hear that you got a BFN too, its horrid   But lots of good luck for your next cycle, hope it goes well. 

Kitten - Hope you have a lovely holiday! I'm   that you get a lovely BFP. Sounds positive about your symptoms  

Lyns - Sorry to hear about the bleeding situation, when do you go back to the clinic? Surely theres something they can do...? 


Thanks to those who gave   for our BFN. OTD was Monday and we got another BFN, thankfully we'd got most of our crying out of the way over the weekend. But I still don't have my period, although my last dose of the progesterone pessaries was Sunday. I'm about 4 days late now and I'm normally regular, I'm confused about how long the progesterone will keep it away  . Annoying because I want it to start so I can plan our next cycle. The cramps stopped once I came off the pessaries but I've been having on and off aches and sensations (kinda like a tugging feeling) down my right side all week.

Take care all,

- Greta.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello well i just lost all he post i just did so round 2 I am esisting the test as im frightend.


as far as i no the progesterone pessaries dont affect th period from coming sorry GretaGarbo hope everything ls is ok.

Kitten


----------



## ratsy

hi kitten goodluck for tomo got fingers crossed for you   xxx


----------



## GretaGarbo

Lots of good luck Kitten, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow   I was frightened to do the test too but its best to know   Hope you get a BFP.

Thanks for the reply re the pessaries, don't know why my periods gone AWOL then. 

- Greta.


----------



## MrsBrown

Lots of luck 2moro Kitten!!!!


----------



## Sam76

Just wanted to say a quick hello to all - and send  and  to Kitten for tomorrow.

Woulld be so good to have a BFP for us all to celebrate - but you know we're all here whatever happens 

quick update on me...
Had scan today and have 4 follies so they're doing insem on Friday - excited but nervous. Have to stay up til 1 am to do pregnyl jab <Yawn> but have set alarm just in case i doze off x

take care all x x x looking forward to hearing good news from everyone to help boost our PMA's x x x


----------



## cake bake

Morning lovely ladies, looks like I'm first on this morning to see if there is any exciting news, is a bit early but with me being an hour ahead I can't help it!       for Kitten this morning - you are totally in my thoughts - I'm nervous too Kitten for you!  

Greta, hope you manage to squeeze in another round of IUI before the IVF, but don't push yourself too much, it is emotionally draining. Can I ask how much iui cost in the uk? My health insurance pays 50% here and the 3 rounds will cost me about 600 euros, which includes everything - meds, blood tests etc?

Sara, best of luck with this round. glad insem went well, and agree with your doc that its good that the cold is forcing you to rest as much as you can. exciting about your hols (except for the flight blip of course). Lots of us are going on hols soon, I'm the 13th May!! woo hoo

I'm feeling much better today and positive for this go, got to be I guess!


----------



## MrsBrown

Woo-hoo Kitten! Where are you  

I've just very quickly logged on before work, hahahaha. Very good morning to Sam, Greta, Fiona, Sara, Lyns and Rex (im sure I've missed some!)

Will come and chat later xxxx have a lovely morning


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's all Ive got to say is  
      

                    

so I am      this morning.


Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

thank you ive just made a wet patch on my friends arm i was ok untill she asked if i was ok.
Think i will have a months rest I'm going on holiday monday so i will just relaxe .

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

kitten, I am so so gutted for you  

Your holiday has come at a perfect time. By the time you get back you'll feel a ton better. Just see this one as a practice run, and your body getting used to it. 

Just try to chill and have lots of cuddles with DH. Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks Karen I'm thinking all sorts wondering why because I was on the contraceptive injection for years with out a break and then went on pill the only reason i went on the injection was because the docs told me to so I'm wondering if that has something to do with why Iam not falling or weather the eggs are just not holding on as i have a very sharp pain every month I just don't no I think I just want something to blame it on today the fact that my mother made me abort a child when i was younger (I had a very bad upbringing) and the fact that i had a ectopic makes this even harder to accept.

Sorry for the me post today bet your not used to it.

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

Kitten, I'm lost for words,    I am really upset for you      . It was looking so promising and I know you were really good and didn't overly get your hopes up but I am so sorry. I wish I could come and give you a big real hug right now. Am so glad you are going on holidays soon so have that to cheer you up, MrsB is right that you will feel much better after your hols, and I think it is best to have a month off after the first one to recover.  Take it easy today, I'll keep checking on here in case you are in need of a rant or to talk. Lots of love and hugs from me. xxx

kitten, i was just about to post before seeing your last post - you really have been through it all   . You can't blame yourself for what happened in your past and I'm sure it has no affect on your physical ability to fall pregnant, but it is obviously still giving you a lot of anguish and upset, have you spoken to anyone about it all, does your clinic offer counselling?


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning cakebake about the clinic no the haven't offered any counseling and its very expensive to have privet I will be ok I hope maybe thats what is stopping me maybe not because when i first started i wasn't thinking about that i just thought it would be easy just don't use a condom and wham bam thank you mam but it looks like thats not the case.

Regards to holiday think i might get drunk as i haven't for a long while


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Kitten,

Just wanted to send you a huge hug          
life is a b*...  witch, oops do you think i'll get awat with that? 

Make sure you pamper yourself and get absolutely pee-eyed to the max on your hols you deserve it, I'm sure you'll come back strong and fighting for another go on this roller coaster. We are all here for you.

Take care chick x

bee x


----------



## Kitten 80

Just been talking over things with DH and he thinks the same I had big follies on the Friday and i was getting the pain and the bubbles Thu , Fri ,sat then it had stopped by the Monday so we think they did it to late i think they should scan you b4 they insamin you.

Kitten


----------



## Sammysmiles

So sorry Kitten, I have been desperate to get online this morning to see how you got on. I hope the holiday does you the world of good and you come back fighting.

Out of interest though, I had DS then got pregnant again and had a MC. As you can guess I never had a problem getting pregnant. after the MC I went onto the injection for 2 years. When I came off the injection it was then it was discoverred I wasnt ovulating properly (strange as I was fine before) so I too have suspicions about the injection.

Look after yourself xx


----------



## cake bake

know what you mean, I can't believe anymore how anyone gets pregnant by accident! all those wasted years worrying about contraception - cracks me up now. 

you certainly deserve a few drinks on holiday! have some for me. the promise of quite a few drinks on holiday is what will get me through this too! 

Are you at work today? can you take the day off and take care of yourself?

I think too that they should scan before insem to see if they have missed it or not. Did you get blood tested at your final scan to see what your LH levels were for predicting ovulation? If you feel they missed it, then you can discuss it with the clinic and see if they can offer a better procedure next time?

xxx


----------



## myboy

Hi Girls,

Sorry, I don't come on here very often.

I have been offered 3 cycles of IUI and today I have an appointment with the IUI nurses (1st one). We have already seen the consultant.

Can anyone tell me what to expect today??

Many Thanks


----------



## sarashy

well moring girlies,

well first off kitten big big big     . hope u enjoy ur holidays and have a well earned rest after a stressfull month. it really does take its toll on ur emotions doesnt it. Hope ur ok and remember we're all here and know what ur going through if u need a rant. Also our clinic does offer some counselling but have no idea how you access it. Have you asked them as they might not offer but its there if u need it. Also i was the same as you thinking you just stop using condoms or what ever and bingo ur pg, how wrong were we lol  lol you posted while i was writing mine. i think clinics dont scan enough either. mine did that over the wknd thing last time and didnt scan again before insem.

sam - four follies, good luck. My clinic would abandon if more than 3!!! again silly differences, but as i only seem to be able to produce one so far it hasnt been a problem. do you have your pregnyl 48hrs before insem? ours is only 24hrs. And 1am for injection were do they get their timings from. 

cakey - iui at our clinic is £850 per cycle and ivf is £4500 per cycle. but if ur under 39 i think most places give you funding. mine so far hasnt cost me anything and i get 3 chances at iui and 2 at ivf, then its finding money time. hope this helps.

hi myboy- just saw ur post before i added mine. i think with ur appointment today it depends were you are in your cycle as to what they will do today. 

morining bee, Sam, Greta, Fiona, Lyns, Rex karen and anyone else ive missed

Feeling a little better today, although i have had bad tummy ache all night and feel like i have bubbles popping in my tummy, dont know what thats all about. Didnt have any pain really afterwards last time but had a bit of bleeding. This time didnt hurt having it done and no bleeding, but as i say pain now. ouch 
kitten sending you another   . 

      to all of us.
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

just reading about progesterone and I'm confused it says that it thins the lining proventing implantation thickens the mucus if thats so then why give it to us  .

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

kitten thats bad, why do they give it then? have u asked ur clinic? ours dont give them. WHY OH WHY CANT EVERYWHERE BE THE SAME AAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Idont no im going to ask nurse.


----------



## MrsBrown

Sorry not been on much today, but finally got out of meetings.... 

Kitten - I really know how you feel honey and your posts about contraception and looking for something to blame is just like the one I did after my first IUI failure, one Saturday night when I was inconsolable. I had a M/C when I was 18 at 16 weeks (although I didnt know I was pg - long story!) and since then I've had nada. Even with my first relationship - Nothing. So even though I say I have been TTC for 2 years its more like 5 on and off. I try to just believe now that its fate and if things are meant to be then accept. But you are just at the beginning of a potentially long road sweetheart and you really shouldnt look at what you have done in the past. This will all make you into a much stronger woman and I really believe you will have your BFP very soon  

Sara - my second IUI was really painful too, so much so I had to take the next day off work.  But it should settle down today and you'll be right as rain 2moro. Lots and lots of   to you. xxxx

Hi Sam! Wow, 4 follies! I've actually thought about taking my pregnyl around the same time as you. I think it works around 29rs after I take it so if its then I think I might get nearer to the release. Lots of luck!! xxxx  

hello myboy. Hope today goes well for you. Like Sara says it depends where you are in your cycle what happens today. Let us know how you get on xxxx

Fiona - just checked my brochure from my clinic and IUI is 250 plus meds. Seems too cheap to me, lol. They must differ from PCT to another. I've seen some threads where some have paid £900.....but I guess it depends on how many scans etc they offer you. W


----------



## MrsBrown

whoops, dont know what happened there!
Fiona - when/where are you going on holiday ?Glad you seem much chirpier today


----------



## cake bake

karen, really sorry to hear about what happened to you when you were younger.    

re: hols - 13th may to the maldives - starting to get very excited. its where we went on honeymoon and its for our 4th anniversary - its compensation for no babies..... yet!  I am feeling brighter today, its amazing how you bounce back again and get on with it. (although i'm so sad for kitten today - hate it when any of us get BFN's)

ta all for the costs, sounds like it really varies, i wonder if i can get on the waiting list before i even get home - i need to do some investigations.


----------



## Kitten 80

I will get stronger at the moment I'm angry but its better then balling my eyes out keep reapplying my bloody eye make up   I think the timing was wrong as I had big follies on the Friday and she said to me to have  that day or the day after well the pains that i normally get where fading by then so by the Monday they where totally gone and they also told me to push down on my cervix now I'm led to believe that when you ovulate your cervix opens and then shuts when finished so I think they did it to late. arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  

Kitten  

PS IM STAMPPING MY FEET LIKE A CHILD


----------



## MrsBrown

Kitten, you have actually just made something click into place for me! I was asked to cough (not the first time), and this one was really painful. I know now that I o'd 2 days before, so this would make sense! 
ironic - the whole point of putting us through is to help with the timings!  

Wow, the Maldives eh? What a holiday.... I've never been there. Turquoise water, white beaches, hmmmmm, bliss.


----------



## Kitten 80

I 'm hoping Barcelona is something like that   I don't care just going to enjoy it now and i don't have to worry about Eddie the embryo .

Oh and just to put something straight I was wrong in thinking the pessary's don't stop period they do clinic said i should see the witch soon up to a week sorry my bad .

And my (.) (.) starting to hurt again .

Kitten

Mrs Brown we have to stand ground and make sure they listurn to us


----------



## Sammysmiles

I have to say that your timings may be slightly out. The pains you experience dont signify the release of an egg but the growth of a follicle. I always thought that as soon as the pains started then I had released my egg and this isnt the case.

After my first 2 IUI's I was convinced they were being done at the wrong time as well. At my 3rd I suffered the usual pains and cm I associated with ovulating and at my last scan i was convinced that the eggs would have been released and we would have to call it off. They scanned me and asured me that my big follie was still there, got basted soon after.

I have always had to cough to get the catheter to go in as well. Dont worry too much, the clinics have got success rates to think about and would not inseminate with there being no chance of a BFP.

I hope this helps? It only occurred to me on my last IUI that maybe we had been BMS-ing at the wrong time of the month


----------



## MrsBrown

Oh thats right, you're off to Barcelona!  
I went there for a hen party 5 years ago and its a beautiful city. Worth taking the bus tour thing if you cant be pestered to walk anywhere much, and the beaches are lovely. Las Ramblas (think thats right ish...) is really bustling, loads of street entertainers and restaurants/bars. Only thing I would tip you off about safety wise is hold onto your purse/bags tightly. Theres a load of thieves out there and we got our kitty nicked off the table! It was only about £10 though, still dont know how we would have paid the bill anyway, it was £60! Ah, memories memories


----------



## cake bake

kitten, your pessaries must be some strength to stop the witch, mine haven't managed to stop her..unfortunately.

Like Sammy, I also now wonder if we were doing BMS at the wrong times all along the TTC trials  My cycle is all over the place on its own but I always thought that once my CM stopped and my boobs were sore that that was it, but with scans at the clinic (even unmedicated cycles) it showed that I ovulate AFTER that, and I would have sworn blind it was too late and had already hung up my BMS boots - oops!  

But I also think my first IUI was too late, even they said I would prob have ovulated the night before, I know the egg is viable for a while afterwards but it is best to have the   up there before?


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank for the tip I will not take bag out   so looking forward to it.

As for the pains I ment the one in my back bottom right  and I had cm as well at the same time 3 days B4 IUI is that what you mean sammysmiles.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

I think that too Fiona - Im going to try and get the basting done before or as near as possible to ovulation. We dont do blood tests, they just go by the scan and the HCG shot to guess. She told me to use my CBFM to predict ovulation also but I've read in the book and on the net that clomid can affect the results. Another reason why I am losing faith in all this but my new test sticks have come today so Im going to use them anyway. If they say high for more days than normal I'll just do more  . Poor DH is going to be knackered


----------



## sarashy

ok girls so you've confused me now, i have to cough wen they do insem and come to think of it i have when ive had smear too. is it not just so they can find ur cervix easier? 
Both months i thought id ov'd as the egg white bit came out but this month i had the scan the day before insem and cm had already come out but they said my follie was stil there and still big so im as confused as you lot with what the sign are. Also i thought the pain was ov but i suppose it could be just it growing. oh i dont know. how long after pregnyl do you ov? anyone any clues?

sammy how long after scan did you do pregnyl (if u did it) and basting?

sara
xx


----------



## MrsBrown

Sara - pregnyl is supposed to induce ovulation 36-44 hrs later

If you had the scan the day before basting and the folly was still there then Im sure they have timed you right.  

My folly was 27mm when I had the scan 2 days before basting - thats enormous! So I knew I was close to ovulating without the shot and I bled exactly 14 days later.


----------



## sarashy

mrs brown
my last follie was big too, and didnt have basting till 3 days later, pregnyl again was only 24hrs before. this one wasnt as big and i did pregnly 10.00 on tues had basting yesterday at 11.30. so as you say hopefully better timing.
sx


----------



## Kitten 80

DH said i should tell him when i get the pain in my back so we can   just encase its fun trying I do love him very much bless him.

well i thought the egg white was so that the   could get though easy and live longer up there and then when stopped the cervix closes so no more entry but when they do IUI its just after the egg is releast so the little men don't have to go far but i still think myn was done to late by what the nurse said that day mmmmmmmmm.

Whats pregnyl?


----------



## GretaGarbo

Hi everyone,

Cakebake - Our IUI cost about £700, maybe a little bit more. I think thats a fairly standard price for private IUIs. Unfortunately we couldn't have any on the NHS because my other half has two grown up children from a previous marriage. That included scans, etc. However they never did any bloods throughout the entire IUI, is that usual? Re having BMS at the wrong time, do you use ovulation sticks? You can get them very cheap on eBay. I find predicting ovulation very difficult. 

Kitten - I am so terribly sorry to hear of your BFN. It is so horrid   Pregynyl is a HCG injection that you usually take in your thigh or stomach. It causes you to ovulate and the clinic times the IUI accordingly. It doesn't hurt much, my OH gave me mine. 

Sara - I had my basting 36 hours after taking Pregynyl. I was sure that I'd already ovulated before the IUI because of all the pains I'd been having. However the last scan before the IUI showed 2 good sized eggs. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.

Take care,

Greta.


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh yep i have that I just thought it was called HCG and that was it   I got told to do mine at 7am and than i had IUI next day 7pm I think the PMT is here starting to get   and the brown is now on its way   TMI well round 2 it is and i will win.

Kitten


----------



## ratsy

hi kitten 

soz to here your result    gutted for you 

i had my insen to late on the last iui i ovulated the day before i was gutted i knew i had 

told clinic last week that i knew i had an they said im afraid if you did then that still classed as cycle an if i was havin another iui theyd try doin it diff but im avin ivf so she said they will look into it 

so tell them kitten that you know your own body an you no you ovulated maybe nxt time they can try something different 

goodluck for next time kitten it can only make you stronger    xxx


----------



## Sam76

awww kitten so sorry   but lovin' your winning approach to next one x

thanks for the good luck messages peeps...
I'm having scan tomorrow to see if 4th (small) follie has grown, - if it has, I'll have to have a follicle reduction (needle passed into ovary and it's sucked out - yikes!!) otherwise it's on with the basting.... 
I had pregnyl at 1am because it needs to be done 36 hours before IUI, and that should be done at 1pm tomorrow. have had some peculiar twinges today and yesterday noticed some very thick clear mucus after going to the loo (sorry tmi!) not had anything like that before.
still a bit anxious because uterus is retroverted and retroflexed so afraid basting might be painful - nurse said that it could be a problem and if so a doc will 'persevere' with it rather than a nurse. anyway..just looking forward to getting it all done and dusted x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps how long does the witch want to take to arrive bloody pessary's messing me about I don't like change when i don't no whats going on the brown is still there but not a lot (TMI) I feel wonderful today I took it out on my exercise bike last night and early this morning   role on holiday and round to.

Hope you are all well and happy

Sam76 all looking good the egg white is normal it means your about to pop your eggs  

Mrs Brown , Cakebake ,Ratsy ,Greatagarbo ,Sarashy good morning its not very nice out there but should brighten up later.

Kitten


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Morning all,

Hey Kitten, how you doin today? The exercise bike sounds like a good release, i've started wii fit, started jogging in my lounge (on laminate) and got cramps in both calves, i look like i'm 90 yrs old when i try to walk!  When is your next round of tx maybe we'll be having it around the same time? I think i'll be starting around 5th may all being well, although my af never arrives when i expect it to and varies to how long it lasts so who knows when it'll come? 

Sam76 - good luck with your scan and i hope follies are the right size, let us know how you got on.  

Ive only got 2 and half weeks to go before starting tx yay!  

bee x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning tobeornottobe well depending on when AF arrives I'm having next month off then starting again after next AF because I wont my body to go back to normal before pumping hormone into it as I'm not sure when day one will be as all i have brown there but not full on and its been like that for 2 days now  .


----------



## cake bake

Afternoon everyone! 

What a lot of confusion over the timing!! its all a bit complex, I suppose we have to trust the clinics and the docs, but it is hard, especially as i am a total control freak. I'm feeling really dozy and tired from the injections today, always makes me like that - is quite a nice feeling though, even if it makes me not much use at work.   

kitten, prob won't be long till the evil one arrives, my last period after the iui and pessaries that started like that was so light and pain free that i was surprised, normally i am in agony. so hopefully you get off lightly and it won't interfere with your hols - when do you go?

Good luck sam, hope your little follie decided not to grow and you don't need it reduced, sounds sore, is it? I had 7 follies on my first iui (3 were small though at 14mm) and they were really good about letting me decide whether to abandon, they didn't advise going ahead but i did - and still a BFN! although if i had got a BFP I would have been terrified of what was in there!! 

Greta, ta for cost. i can't believe how expensive it is private in uk!! if we move back i think i won't try any more iui (3 is enough anyway) and will go straight to the ivf - never ever wanted to do it but hey ho, needs must i guess. better start saving...

Mrs B, whens your scan? I keep forgetting,  mine's monday. 

Sara, what day are you on?

Bee, only 2 and a half weeks, will fly by!

If anyone has the energy, should we do an update on us all in one post, I'm lost! I would do it but my brain is honestly like mush today.  

 Hi to everyone else, ratsy, lyns (how are you?), sammy and all thats reading -  I've probably missed someone  . xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Cakebake hope all is well for monday as i will not be on here for a while from monday same to Mrs Brown as for the witch I dont think she is long behind as its getting heavyier now still only red i dont like it when cycle gets messed up like to be in order.

I go on holiday monday and fly at 07:55 yay sangra sun swim lol

Kitten


----------



## ratsy

hi cakebake im fine thanks  

i no i shouldnt be on this thread but i like to come on av a nose an wish you all goodluck 

im waiting for appointment to start ivf .hope your ok 

wishing all you girls goodluck for you      xxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Ratsy you are more than welcome on here we like a chat lol


Kitten


----------



## dyketastic

Hi Ladies

Hoping for some advice?

Just got back from our 2nd scan on our first cycle of IUI (natural).  Had first scan on CD 10 and had 3 follies with the biggest at 10mm and womb lining was 4.8mm went back today at CD 14 and was told i had "multiple" follicles with none of them above 10 mm and womb lining was 5.8mm.  I was told previously that i have PCO not not PCOS, was told my FSH and LH were "ok".  He wanted me to go back on Wednesday for a scan but has agreed for me to go back on Monday.  I have been charting for about 9 months and have had cycles before where i havent ovulated until day 25/26 but other months ovulate on about day 17/18.  

I came out in tears as i really thought i'd have a 17/18 mm follie and could have the trigger shot and iui tomorrow.  I'm feeling clamer now but would appreciate your opinions

Thanks D


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello there 

well I had medicated iui and they told me that follies had to be 17mm and lining at least 7 or 8 mm so that does sound a bit small and thin my eggs don't get that big with out medication so i would question this as it might not be a good i dear to ask about that sorry if thats not what you wanted to hear me loverly.

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

hi,

cakey  - im on 2nd day afer iui so still 12 more to go. but we go on hol in 14days so if im not then i have that to look forward to. what sort of update post you want doing?

Well today im really tired, have backache but the bubbles in my tummy seem to be going away. Dont know what that was all about.

Hope you all have a nice weekend and we have some nice weather.
sara
x


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been around for a few days, suffering from a stinking cold and feeling generally rubbish.

Kitten  , so sorry to hear your news, but I'm sure your holiday with be just the thing to get you all sorted for round 2.

Dyketastic - I've only done one round so far, but i was a very slow 'grower'.  Tended to have a spurt around day 14-16, so all is not lost.  Try and keep a warm, not 'hot' water bottle or wheat bag on your tummy, and I was recommended milk and brazil nuts to help too - anything's worth a try eh?  Lots of    vibes being sent your way.

Hi to Karen, cakebake, Sarashy, Greta, Sam, Ratsy and anyone else I've missed (which is probably a few   )

Going to curl up on the settee now with my box of tissues, hot water bottle and hot lemonade and try and find a good film to watch.  got to get rid of this cold pretty quick, got next week of work and starting round 2, so need to be fighting fit - well, fitter than I feel at the minute  

Lyns x x


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191430.0

Happy chatting

Love Emxx


----------

